# Austerben der Tanks!



## rappit (8. März 2008)

Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
Spiele jetzt schon nen Warri twink, bringt mir dann mit meinem Main zwar nichts aber naja.
Am meisten nerven mich diese Warris die 100g verlangen damit sie mit kommen... "wegen umskillen"

Wie ist das bei euch so? Tank klassen... warum wollt ihr unbedingt ein ddler sein!?


----------



## Mofriese (8. März 2008)

Man wird ja wohl die Berechtigung haben als Krieger / Paladin Schaden machen zu wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Edit: Ich spiele Defftank ^^)


----------



## Halutape (8. März 2008)

liegt doch auf der hand, als tank kann man kaum pvp betreiben, wird in innis nur genatzt und bekommt fett repp kosten....als dd'ler haste halt net so die hohen repp kosten, kannst einigermassen pvp betreiben und und und


----------



## michamonk (8. März 2008)

Welcher tank hat schon lust mit randoms rep kosten zu farmen....


----------



## Porschie (8. März 2008)

Spiel selber nen Ally Deff-Tank und kenn das Problem da nicht^^

hab jetzt aber ma auf Horde nen Mage angefangen und siehe da....Tank und Healer mangel so weit der Realm reicht. Hab daher direkt ma nen Tauren Warri angefangen der später dann auch wieder Deff wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erdmaennchen (8. März 2008)

Meine Meinung (als Deff-Tank) dazu: Uns Tanks wird das Leben nach wie vor mit jedem zweiten Patch schwerer gemacht. Es ist mittlerweile sowieso schon so, dass jeder Tank ca 5 mal mehr Stress hat als jeder andere Char (was unter anderem an allen Pulls und an Targets etc liegt). Das ganze ist in keiner Form stressig, wenn man Leute dabei hat, die einfach nur ihre Klasse spielen können. Nur ömm ganz ehrlich... Wenn ich mir so ansehe, was die Leute so teilweise (in jeder einzelnen Random-Gruppe mindestens zwei bis drei mal) bringen... Naja... Also wenn wir Tanks so spielen würden, würde nicht eine Instanz funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist kein Geweine sondern einfach nur die Erfahrung eines Tanks, der das schon seit ca 3 Jahren macht (ja richtig, ich mache das, seitdem es WoW öffentlich gibt). Ich denke das überfordert wirklich die meisten der Spieler. Ist halt einfach angehnehmer ganz relaxt als xaz-DD-klasse vor sich hin zu spielen.


----------



## sirenia (8. März 2008)

sehe ich auch so .. ich gehe extrem selten mit rdm´s   da es einfach zu hohe reppkosten ist  ( vor kurzen mit rdm´s  bota hero   = 50 g reppkosten....)   ne danke dan gehe ich lieber  für freunde und gilde tanken.. 

<- deff kriegerin


----------



## Mandragon81 (8. März 2008)

Ja ist nun mal so das der Tank viele nachteile gegnüber anderen Klassen hat.... Questen dauert länger repkosten sind höher und und und.. wenn dann mal ein paar Tanks genaus deswegen rumheulen bekommen sie ruckzuck kritik von allen anderen Klassen (hast dir selber die Klasse ausgesucht,wir haben auch kostet ,etc) so das der ein oder andere das nicht mitmacht und umskillt.

Ich selber spiele auch tank und ich mache so gut wie garkeine Instansen mit Random egal aus welcher Gilde sie kommen und wie gut sie sein mögen.
Hab es jetzt schon das ein oder andere mal gehabt das spieler aus namnehaften gilden für eine ihrer hundert twinks (bin selber lvl64 tank) schnell nen Tank gesucht haben (indem fall mich ) und mit denen eine solche bestritten haben.
was kamm dabei raus erstmal ewiges rumgeflame warum das zu schnell geht das zu langsam das erst der gepullt werden soll oder der doch erstmal nicht bla bla bla als hätten sie das spiel erfunden und es gebe nur einen weg ne instans zu bestreiten nnähmlich ihr eigener ... wieiviele wege führten nochmal nach rom?? ....
schlussendlich brauche ich mit solchen leuten länger für ne inst als oftmals mit anfänger die sich unterordnen können und habe dabei noch mit denen spass und kein generve.
sowas sorgt dafür das man ruckzuck seinen festen kleinen kreis von spielern hat mit denen man ne inst bestreitet.


----------



## teroa (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...




naja krieger mit arena crap haben eh nixc in inis  zu suchen,die werden gleich wieder gekickt 
das sind noobs..meine meinung die solln ihr pvp macher mit ihren cheaterklamotten und gut ist

aber ansonsten ka ich find das tanken hat den reiz seid bc verloren es macht irgendwie kein spaß mehr
desewegen ist meiner jetzt nur noch als fury unterwegs in den inis (nartürliche ohen arenacrap) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomen-krieger (8. März 2008)

Mandragon81 schrieb:


> Ja ist nun mal so das der Tank viele nachteile gegnüber anderen Klassen hat.... Questen dauert länger repkosten sind höher und und und.. wenn dann mal ein paar Tanks genaus deswegen rumheulen bekommen sie ruckzuck kritik von allen anderen Klassen (hast dir selber die Klasse ausgesucht,wir haben auch kostet ,etc) so das der ein oder andere das nicht mitmacht und umskillt.
> 
> Ich selber spiele auch tank und ich mache so gut wie garkeine Instansen mit Random egal aus welcher Gilde sie kommen und wie gut sie sein mögen.
> Hab es jetzt schon das ein oder andere mal gehabt das spieler aus namnehaften gilden für eine ihrer hundert twinks (bin selber lvl64 tank) schnell nen Tank gesucht haben (indem fall mich ) und mit denen eine solche bestritten haben.
> ...



so kenn ich das

und wenn ich schon manchmal den text so lese den manche von sich geben um nen tank an land zu ziehen
"suchen fähigen tank"


----------



## Shadowelve (8. März 2008)

Bei uns fehlts auch an Tanks. Als ich den Hunter gelevelt hab damals gings noch, da waren heiler das Problem. Hab mir dann einen pala auf 70 gezogen, der mittlerweile Holy ist (und bleibt), für mich ist das Heilerproblem also gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zieh mir auf Hordenseite grade nen Tank hoch, hoffe damit jederzeit für eine Ini eine Grp zu finden. Dann besteht zwar wieder das Heilerproblem, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, Vergelter können sehr gut tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Lamar_ (8. März 2008)

Mandragon81 schrieb:


> Ja ist nun mal so das der Tank viele nachteile gegnüber anderen Klassen hat.... Questen dauert länger repkosten sind höher und und und.. wenn dann mal ein paar Tanks genaus deswegen rumheulen bekommen sie ruckzuck kritik von allen anderen Klassen (hast dir selber die Klasse ausgesucht,wir haben auch kostet ,etc) so das der ein oder andere das nicht mitmacht und umskillt.
> 
> Ich selber spiele auch tank und ich mache so gut wie garkeine Instansen mit Random egal aus welcher Gilde sie kommen und wie gut sie sein mögen.
> Hab es jetzt schon das ein oder andere mal gehabt das spieler aus namnehaften gilden für eine ihrer hundert twinks (bin selber lvl64 tank) schnell nen Tank gesucht haben (indem fall mich ) und mit denen eine solche bestritten haben.
> ...



Besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Info: Spiele auch nen Deff - Krieger bei den Ally´s


----------



## Megannyn (8. März 2008)

Bei uns auf Ysera Allianz gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme mit Tanks. In der Gilde haben wir ein Problem mit HEILERN. Alle denken, dass Tanks fehlen und spielen Tanks hoch, aber Heiler...


----------



## Gorotto (8. März 2008)

Heho

Also ich habe selber einen Krieger hochgezogen und war eine Zeit lang Deff geskillt. Ich muss sagen was ich da mitgemacht habe geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, ich habe bestimmt 7-8 Hexer auf meine Ignore liste gesetzt die sich strikt geweigert haben ihren Wichtel auszupacken mit der begründung der mache ja keinen Schaden. Kurzerhand das Ende vom Lied war ich hab umgeskillt und werd auch nicht mehr auf Deff Skillen es tut mir zwar Leid für die wenigen Spieler die in Ordnung waren aber ich tu mir diesen Stress nicht mehr an. Generell verstehe ich Spieler nicht die es sich mit einem Tank verscherzen ich mein wieso isses so Schwer dme Tank ein bisschen Zeit zu geben zum Antanken NEIN da muss dann noch bevor ich den ersten Schlag gemacht habe en Spontan Pyro auf den Mob fliegen HALLO? hackt et und wenn man dem Mage (oder andere Klasse) dann darauf anspricht er solle dies doch sein lassen und dann nur dumme komments kommen brauch man sich ja wohl net wundern wenn man auf einmal Gruppenlos ist und aus der Inztanz geportet wird.

Aber das ist ja noch nicht mal das Ende vom Lied jetzt wo ich meinen Krieger Furor geskillt habe werde ich geflamed mit Komments ala "Boah ihr verkackten Krieger seid alle nur noch auf MS oder Furor samma denkt ihr überhaupt an die anderen Spieler die wegen euch keine Inztanzen mehr gehen können?" ehm joa Oo dazu sag ich dann jetzt erstmal nichts weiter ...


----------



## Midnighttalker (8. März 2008)

michamonk schrieb:


> Welcher tank hat schon lust mit randoms rep kosten zu farmen....


GENAU das ist es und nix anderes...
ich kenne genügent Tank die Deff sind die auch immer mit mir mitgehen... aber halt nur wenn bekannte leute in der gruppe sind..
weil keiner will sich für ein paar unbekannte die rüstung zerschalgen lassen wenn man dan doch an einem Boss scheitert weil die anderen nicht wirklich bei der sache sind...


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (8. März 2008)

Das Problem sind und bleiben die paar bekloppten die denken das Du als Tank ( bin und bleibe Deff) es schon richten wirst. Wie schon erwähnt, neulinge können sich unterordnen aber  die "alten Hasen" die wissen alles besser. Neulich ich tanke 3 Mobs an und beschäftige sie,da sieht mein Pala und mein Heiler und Na klar auch der Jäger den End boss, was machen die knalltüten gib in saures und machen sich am Boss zu schaffen. Der jäger hatte woll sein Pet vergessen jedenfalls als der Heiler Tod war der Jäger Kurz davor Da meckert der Pala rum und meint ich Könnte auch noch denn Boss beschäfftigen. Alles  schwachmaten. Ne. Und das beste ist die Kicken mich raus und meinten ich könnte nichts Klasse . Die lvl 54,55,51 ich lvl65


----------



## Tal (8. März 2008)

Auf Aman`Thul is das auch oft ne plagerei bis man mal nen Tank hat ... als Twink spiele ich auch nen Druidentank, da is der vorteil das ich in der regel innert paar min ne Gruppe hab. Finde es auch schade das ale nur noch auf dmg aus sind, in der hinsicht hab BC schon einiges kaputt gemacht finde ich.

Hoffe ihr versteht meine Botschafft, war ne lange Nachtschicht ;-D


----------



## teroa (8. März 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Auf Aman`Thul is das auch oft ne plagerei bis man mal nen Tank hat ... als Twink spiele ich auch nen Druidentank, da is der vorteil das ich in der regel innert paar min ne Gruppe hab. Finde es auch schade das ale nur noch auf dmg aus sind, in der hinsicht hab BC schon einiges kaputt gemacht finde ich.
> 
> Hoffe ihr versteht meine Botschafft, war ne lange Nachtschicht ;-D




naja sogesehen hat bc es net so richtig kaputt gemacht.was es wirklich zerstört hat ist zu 100% arena
mit ihren free epix für nix


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. März 2008)

Tja der Tank kann halt nur Tanken.

Farmen: wenn man sehr viel Geduld hat
PvP: lol
Questen: wenn man sehr viel Geduld hat

Wir Tänke (Mehrzahl von Tank?) nehemen uns also viele Möglichkeiten des Spiels.
Vielleicht fällt Blizz dazu ja mal was ein *hoff*

P.S. Die Heal-geskillten kann man da gleich mit einbeziehen


----------



## xFraqx (8. März 2008)

Hättest du Lust dich von irgendwelchen Random Boons anschnauzen zu lassen und in jeder Heroic Ini 20g Repkosten zu farmen ?


----------



## Delorion (8. März 2008)

Mal so am Rande: Ich wüsste echt gerne, warum Deffs immer die Repkosten bemängeln. Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen. Das ist doch der Punkt, wo es sich wieder ausgleicht....


----------



## Kremaish (8. März 2008)

Also ich bin def tank aus überzeugung seit ich lvl60 geworden bin, und kann nur die warris /palas /dudus verstehen das die kein bock auf tanken haben. Vor allem wenn man random irgendwo hingeht sieht man immer wieder das viele , sehr viele leute nicht begreifen wie aggro funktionieret und das vor allem krieger tanks bei mehr als 3-4 adds sehr grosse probleme haben die adds bei sich zu halten. Ihr seid schuld das die tanks aussterben, eure dummheit und unwissenheit und nicht das streben nach dmg der tank klassen.

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. März 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Ich wüsste echt gerne, warum Deffs immer die Repkosten bemängeln. Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen. Das ist doch der Punkt, wo es sich wieder ausgleicht....



Ich glaube das bezieht sich eher auf "unnötige" Repkosten

Wenn man mit Gilde oder Stammgruppe reingeht, dann ist es genauso wie du sagst. Jeder hat seine Kosten und gut ist. Da gibts nix zu maulen.

Aber wenn man Random drin ist und der Hexer pullt weil ers eilig hat oder ein bis zwei DD bearbeiten fröhlich irgendein Ziel aber nicht das Maintarget oder rennen schon mal nach vorne zum gucken und verursachen nen Bodypull oder...  du weisst schon was ich meine. 
Dann ist das Repkosten farmen die bei nem gut euippten Tank schon erheblich sind.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (8. März 2008)

Gorotto schrieb:


> Heho
> 
> Also ich habe selber einen Krieger hochgezogen und war eine Zeit lang Deff geskillt. Ich muss sagen was ich da mitgemacht habe geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, ich habe bestimmt 7-8 Hexer auf meine Ignore liste gesetzt die sich strikt geweigert haben ihren Wichtel auszupacken mit der begründung der mache ja keinen Schaden......




Nunja,

sagen wir so, den packe ich extremst ungerne aus! Den Grund wüsstest du wenn du dich mit den Skillungen beschäftigst =) Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich Spiel auf Account 2 auch seid 3 Jahren nen Tank und den Wichtel brauchst du in 5er Ini's NULL KOMMA NULL! Wenn du wipest nur weil der Wichtel ned draussen wa machst du allerdings grundlegend was verkehrt sry..... Bei uns steht ned ma nen Wichtel in den 25ern weil dann ma ebend 15% dmg von jedem Hexer fehlt (ja das wäre dir aufgefallen wenn du dir die vernünftigen Skillungen angeschaut hättest, und NEIN ich meine keine Gebrechen Skillung)

Und lass mich raten, du rufst auch nach jeder Trashgruppe nach nem GS und weigerst dich weiterzugehen wenn du keinen bekommst wa? =) Der letzte der das in der Raid gebracht hat ist nu kickban /gkick ignore von allen =)

Alles in allem kann ich aber Tankmangel verstehen, weil was sich random Gruppen da teils leisten iss shice! Deswegen geh i schon keine randoms mehr weils einfach nervt. Aber weder mit Hexe noch mit Tank.


----------



## Nehro (8. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube das bezieht sich eher auf "unnötige" Repkosten
> 
> Wenn man mit Gilde oder Stammgruppe reingeht, dann ist es genauso wie du sagst. Jeder hat seine Kosten und gut ist. Da gibts nix zu maulen.
> 
> ...




du hast ja so recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (8. März 2008)

michamonk schrieb:


> Welcher tank hat schon lust mit randoms rep kosten zu farmen....



/sign

damit wäre alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messino (8. März 2008)

Kremaish schrieb:


> Also ich bin def tank aus überzeugung seit ich lvl60 geworden bin, und kann nur die warris /palas /dudus verstehen das die kein bock auf tanken haben. Vor allem wenn man random irgendwo hingeht sieht man immer wieder das viele , sehr viele leute nicht begreifen wie aggro funktionieret und das vor allem krieger tanks bei mehr als 3-4 adds sehr grosse probleme haben die adds bei sich zu halten. Ihr seid schuld das die tanks aussterben, eure dummheit und unwissenheit und nicht das streben nach dmg der tank klassen.
> 
> mfg



genau das ist das problem war selber für kurze zeit deff tank nur das würde mir echt zu blöd, 4 mobs bei mir halten keiner halt sich an das main ziel(tötenkopf), antanken lassen brauchen wir bei 3-4 mobs auch net, ich pull und schon wenn die mob auf mich zu rennen kommt der erste feuerball vom mage
Und dann muss man sich anhören wie blöd man ist
Und der wichtel von den hexer macht ja kein dmg warum sollte der dann mit gehen ne?
Und wenn man als krieger dann in Random gruppen sowas mit machen derf, warum sollte ich dann noch langer tank sein???


----------



## Morbidus (8. März 2008)

> Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen



Hmm.....von was bitte sprichst du ?
Wenn sich ein Tank auf eine Instanz korrekt vorbereitet, dann hat er im Gepäck Fläschchen, bzw Wächter und Kampfelixiere, Heiltranke, entsprechendes Buff-Food (mal gesehen was ein Stack Krebse kostet ?), Alptraumranken, Wetzsteine, evtl. Runen, und und und....

Ein lustige Random-Wiperunde in Zul Aman kostet da mal fix 200G.....da glaube ich kann man schon von Ausgaben reden.

Aber die oben angesprochenen Probleme sehe ich genauso und bin ebenfalls der Meinung dass vor allem Arena PvP die Kriegerklasse "verdorben" hat. Easy Epics + easy Goldfarmen....das gibts als DefTank nunmal nicht - dafür spielt man eine der anspruchsvollsten Klassen im Spiel, denn wir müssen nicht nur uns sondern alle im auge haben, dazu noch Omen, die Fehler der CC- oder Aggro-Breaker ausbügeln, meist auch noch die Raids leiten...

Übrigens Tankkollegen - kennt ihr das auch ?
Egal wie der Bossfight ausgeht...und wenn du da stehst und Styles bis zum Erbrechen abdrückst damit du z.B. Gruul noch bei Wachsen 20 da stehst....das Lob geht dann immer an die Heiler, oder die DD's wenns mal reibungslos ginge. Ich glaube Lob fürs gute Tanken ist den Leuten noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, denn wenn wir einen guten Job abliefern, dann ists für die "Anderen" halt so normal...

Tjaja..


----------



## Rized (8. März 2008)

Gief Feral Dudu

PvE  -> Bär
PvP  -> Katze


----------



## Torrance (8. März 2008)

Ich versteh die ganzen Tanks nicht. Ich mache es so und werde es auch weiter so machen. Random grp ja, aber wehe es geht nur einer auf ein falsches Target und verursacht dadurch ein Wipe, dann heisst es für mich auf wiedersehen. Nach einiger Zeit ist man zwar auf einigen Ignorelisten, aber die Spieler die die Arbeit des Tanks zu schätzen wissen, werden dich wieder anschreiben. Da ich es nie eilig habe, wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe lasse ich mir auch Zeit und wenn ein DD´ler meint, es ginge nicht schnell genug, kick aus grp neuen gesucht, fertig. Ich lass mir doch den Spass an meinen Tank verderben wegen solchen Idioten. Und wegen den Reppkosten mache ich das sicher nicht, sondern viel mehr wegen meinen Nerven und weil ich den Spass ans Tanken nicht verlieren möchte. 

Mag vielleicht hart sein, aber so macht das leben als Tank Spass.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Danny (8. März 2008)

-


----------



## Rasgaar (8. März 2008)

@Morbidus:
Bei uns geht das Kompliment häufig auch an den Tank.
Tank: "Gut geheilt!"
Heiler: "Gut getankt!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem wurde mehrfach schon gesagt, kein Tank hat Lust auf Randomnoobgruppen wo er Bob öfters dated als Romeo seine Julia.

ich war immer sehr optimistisch, bin mit vielen Randomgruppen rein wenn Gilde schon Daily Heroic ID hatte oder so.

Am schlimmsten war Krypta Heroic.
Ich hätts eigentlich ahnen müssen, spätestens als der Mage bei der zweiten (!!) Mobgruppe Sheeppull gemacht hat.
Der Haken war, ich war oom und hab mich grad zum trinken hingesetzt...
Ergebnis; Ich renn mit Bubble aus der Ini und rezze die anderen vier.
Bis zum ersten Boss sind wir 5 mal gewiped.
Ist ja so schwer aus dem leuchtenden Teil am Boden rauszurennen -.-
Hab dann gesagt, ein Versuch noch sonst lassen wirs.
Natürlich haben wir den Sack totgezergt (bei 20% HP vom Boss standen nur noch Mage und ich).
"Ihr wurdet dieser Instanz zugewiesen" - ja leck mich doch am Arsch, jetzt muss ich das mit dieser Gruppe durchziehen...

Das Ende vom Lied;
8 Wipes für 2 Abzeichen, und einen Hauffen Optimismus verloren...


----------



## Scelen (8. März 2008)

jop ich spiel auch nen tank un bei uns inner gilde war auch so en oberschlaumeier an mage der meinte zB in kara als ich nen arkanwächter gepullt hab  und ohne das ich am mob dran war nen pyro drauf zu klatschen un am ende kommt des mimimimi wenn er tot is. du kannst dies nicht du kannst das nicht usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> naja krieger mit arena crap haben eh nixc in inis  zu suchen,die werden gleich wieder gekickt
> das sind noobs..meine meinung die solln ihr pvp macher mit ihren cheaterklamotten und gut ist



Wenn ich lesen muss was du hier für ein Minus von dir gibst. Manche Leute haben Interesse an PVP und PVE und sind nicht gleich noobs! Wenn andere Klassen PVP machen ist alles fein nur wenn Krieger mal lust auf PVP haben sind sie gleich schlecht. Wir können nix dafür das es Blizz die PVP Sachen so leicht zugänglich macht. Außerdem gehts im PVE darum die Story mitzuerleben und die Encounter zu legen und nicht "wer saugt sich schneller mit Epics voll"!!! Achso und nebenbei wir haben mit mir 2 Hybrid (MS/FUROR) Warris im Raid und wir sind beim Dmg mit vorn dabei also *silence*!!

Zu viele Kiddies in WoW!!!!!!!!! Wo wir wieder beim Hauptproblem wären.





StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Nunja,
> 
> sagen wir so, den packe ich extremst ungerne aus! Den Grund wüsstest du wenn du dich mit den Skillungen beschäftigst =) Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich Spiel auf Account 2 auch seid 3 Jahren nen Tank und den Wichtel brauchst du in 5er Ini's NULL KOMMA NULL! Wenn du wipest nur weil der Wichtel ned draussen wa machst du allerdings grundlegend was verkehrt sry..... Bei uns steht ned ma nen Wichtel in den 25ern weil dann ma ebend 15% dmg von jedem Hexer fehlt (ja das wäre dir aufgefallen wenn du dir die vernünftigen Skillungen angeschaut hättest, und NEIN ich meine keine Gebrechen Skillung)
> 
> ...




So und zu dir kannst du mir sagen wo das Problem ist wenn du mal auf gewisse Sachen verzichtest? WoW is ein Multiplayer und in PVE gehts darum das der Encounter liegt und nicht das du im Dmg ganz oben stehst! Da muss man halt auf gewisse Sachen verzichten. Ich zock über 2 Jahre Hexer schon seit PRE BC zeiten und Wichtel in Inzen is einfach Standart. Das gehört dazu sowie der Tank nen Schild an hat und in Deff Haltung ist!!!

Geh Singleplayer Games spielen da kannst du dein "ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH" gehabe durchsetzten!!!



So genug aufgeregt für Samstag morgen auf Arbeit -.-

PS: Buff deff Warris


----------



## Ordimir (8. März 2008)

Hi 
Ich schätz das liegt  daran das man in Gruppen wenn man Tank ist IMMER alles schuld ist grundsätzlich.
Ich finde das es noch viele Tanks gibt nur wir gehen nit gerne mit Rnd Gruppen mit da diese es meistens nicht schaffen sich an die absprachen (z.b Pull Regeln usw.) zuhalten und bei wipes die schuld immer bei anderen suchen.

Das ist meine Meinung.

(Selbst Deff Pala)

 Mfg Minathúl


----------



## Uschiauschemnitz (8. März 2008)

Ich sags mal so,

ich bin t6 Deftank und habe 1. keine Lust auf die alten Instanzen und 2. Baut man mit dem fetten Gear keine Aggro in den Low Instanzen wie Kara etc. auf, da man einfach zu viel ausweicht etc. und dadurch keine Wut bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass ständig irgendwelche Aggroclowns voll rausrotzen, während ich um jeden Wutpunkt kämpfen muss, dass ich nach 3 Autoschlägen endlich genug wut für nen Schildschlag hat. Und solange Blizzard nichts an der Wut ändert (also uns Deftanks mehr Wut zum tanken geben) wird das Tankaussterben so weitergehen.

Ich jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (8. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Zu viele Kiddies in WoW!!!!!!!!! Wo wir wieder beim Hauptproblem wären.
> So und zu dir kannst du mir sagen wo das Problem ist wenn du mal auf gewisse Sachen verzichtest? WoW is ein Multiplayer und in PVE gehts darum das der Encounter liegt und nicht das du im Dmg ganz oben stehst! Da muss man halt auf gewisse Sachen verzichten. Ich zock über 2 Jahre Hexer schon seit PRE BC zeiten und Wichtel in Inzen is einfach Standart. Das gehört dazu sowie der Tank nen Schild an hat und in Deff Haltung ist!!!
> 
> Geh Singleplayer Games spielen da kannst du dein "ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH" gehabe durchsetzten!!!
> ...




Mich mit 23 als Kiddy beteichn en ehrt mich fast =)

Japps aber dort ging es grad darum in ---->5er<---- Inis den Wichtel auszupacken weil sonst ein Encounter ned liegt?!?!?!?!? Ich weiss ned obs bei euch andere 5er Inis gibt aber nenn mir doch bitte eine, nur eine wo der Wichtel wirklich von need wäre..... Gibt keine? Dacht ich mir!!!!

Und wenn du schon so lange Hexe zockst, was ist ab SSC End und TheEye End die Skillung die dir jeder vernünftige Raid ans Herz legt? DESTROOOOO/Opferung?!? Ich soll nun also Opferung mitskillen weils sinnvoll ist aber dann nicht benutzen?!? Und wenn Illidan crusht isses de fakto SCHEISSEGAL ob da ein geskillter Wichtel steht! Aber bei nem 1% Wipe heulen warum die Destros keinen Schaden gemacht haben .....

EDIT: Es gibt sogar eine Situation wo wir Wichtel stellen, Zul'Aman beim Pantherboss wenn die 2 Tanks in Richtung antanken wandern. Nur wenn dann angetankt ist wechseln alle 3 Destros auf Sukki und opfern. Die Heiler hamm eh bei dem fight schon wenig Mana über, da zögert man als DD'ler den fight ned raus weil man auf mitgeskillten Schaden verzichtet......

Und ja, Schock schwere Not, DD'ler wurden tatsächlich zum DamageDealen gebaut. Klingt unglaublich aber man munkelt =)

EDIT 2: Solltest du Gebrechen Hexer sein wunderts mich allerdings ned, weil Gebrecher sind wie Shadows Supporter.


----------



## DarkStar89 (8. März 2008)

Hi

Seit ich mal beleidigt worden bin in einer RND Gruppe gehe ich mit keiner RND Gruppe mehr ausser es sind 2 aus meiner Gilde dabei oder 2 aus meine F-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruss


----------



## Kiligen (8. März 2008)

Stimme dir zu die Tanks sind manchmal schwer zu finden aber sehe es positiv mach dir nen tank dann wirste überall mit genommen und hast nur noch das heiler prob aber davon gibt es auch kaum welche also dann nen freund bitten sich nen healer hoch zu ziehen dann habt ihr später das notwendigste


----------



## Ordimir (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so,
> 
> ich bin t6 Deftank und habe 1. keine Lust auf die alten Instanzen und 2. Baut man mit dem fetten Gear keine Aggro in den Low Instanzen wie Kara etc. auf, da man einfach zu viel ausweicht etc. und dadurch keine Wut bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass ständig irgendwelche Aggroclowns voll rausrotzen, während ich um jeden Wutpunkt kämpfen muss, dass ich nach 3 Autoschlägen endlich genug wut für nen Schildschlag hat. Und solange Blizzard nichts an der Wut ändert (also uns Deftanks mehr Wut zum tanken geben) wird das Tankaussterben so weitergehen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.



Lol das war mal wieder klar das einer der mächtigen alles Tankenden Deff Warris wieder mal meint das nur siene Klasse Tanken könnte.


----------



## Korgor (8. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Mich mit 23 als Kiddy beteichn en ehrt mich fast =)
> 
> Japps aber dort ging es grad darum in ---->5er<---- Inis den Wichtel auszupacken weil sonst ein Encounter ned liegt?!?!?!?!? Ich weiss ned obs bei euch andere 5er Inis gibt aber nenn mir doch bitte eine, nur eine wo der Wichtel wirklich von need wäre..... Gibt keine? Dacht ich mir!!!!
> 
> ...


Nach deinem Satzbau etc. und meiner Erfahrung in Deutsch...
Du bist noch keine 23  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (8. März 2008)

Also man findet als tank halt auch einfach sehr gut Gruppen (genau wie Heiler). Ich war ergo mit meinem tank ratz fatz mit allem ausgestattet was ich aus normalen 5er Innis brauchte. Also verschwinde ich auch einfach ruck zuck von normalen Innimakrt, den ich brauch da ja nix mehr.
Aber ich gehe auch mit randoms in Instanzen, man kann so ja auch sehr nette Leute kennen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so,
> 
> ich bin t6 Deftank und habe 1. keine Lust auf die alten Instanzen und 2. Baut man mit dem fetten Gear keine Aggro in den Low Instanzen wie Kara etc. auf, da man einfach zu viel ausweicht etc. und dadurch keine Wut bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass ständig irgendwelche Aggroclowns voll rausrotzen, während ich um jeden Wutpunkt kämpfen muss, dass ich nach 3 Autoschlägen endlich genug wut für nen Schildschlag hat. Und solange Blizzard nichts an der Wut ändert (also uns Deftanks mehr Wut zum tanken geben) wird das Tankaussterben so weitergehen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.



stimmt und magier sind auch die einzige klasse die wirklich dmg machen...
als anscheinend erfahrener wow spieler so nen stuss daherreden is hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushaak (8. März 2008)

bin auch deff und werd eigentlich teilweise sehr nett behandelt^^
vielleicht löst sich das porblem mit dem tank mit der neuen tank-klasse...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (8. März 2008)

Natürlich sterben die Tanks aus, Priester sind Diszi. oder Shadow, Palas "denken" sie machen Schaden, Schurken sind shs geskillt, Dudus sind Eulen, ... wie soll man da durch ne Inze kommen?

Mal schaun was der Deathknight uns bringt, Multitank der Schaden macht, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (8. März 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Nach deinem Satzbau etc. und meiner Erfahrung in Deutsch...
> Du bist noch keine 23
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss man erst Personalausweisdokumente kopieren damit man hier ein Alter glaubt. Du ich schreibe hier keinen Aufsatz oder Ähnliches! Und mach dir um meine damaligen Deutschnoten auch keine Sorge.

Ich wollte nur schnell meine Meinung kundtun weils lächerlich ist in 5er Ini's einen Wichtel rauszuholen! Und vor allem wegen sowas jemanden auf die Ignore-List nehmen.

Sollte dem Germanistik Studenten jedoch meine Meinung und/oder Rechtschreibung nicht gefallen bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen. In Zukunft kann ich gerne jeden Text gegenlesen und auf Semantik - Grammatik und Zeichensetzung korrigieren wenns denn glücklicher macht =).


----------



## Foi (8. März 2008)

> Lol das war mal wieder klar das einer der mächtigen alles Tankenden Deff Warris wieder mal meint das nur siene Klasse Tanken könnte.



Ich glaube eher das er damit sagen wollte das Paladine und Druiden keinen Nachteil bekommen wenn sich ihr equip verbessert was beim Krieger aber so ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  achja und buff deff warris!!!


----------



## SohnDesRaben (8. März 2008)

Ich war PreBC auch Def-Tank, wollte das eigentlich fortführen, da mir bis dato das Tanken wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, auch beim Raiden, da man eine hohe Verantwortung für bis zu 40 Leute hatte.

Die ersten Leveln in BC waren der Graus! DD'ler die weder auf Aggro noch auf normale Pulls achteten. Einfach draufhauen wie bescheuert und sich dann beschweren, dass man die Aggro nicht hält.
Hab dann also auf Furor umgeskillt, das macht mir nun bedeutend mehr Spaß. So findet man zwar kaum einen Raid, da alle irgendwie einen Furor-Krieger nicht als DD einschätzen, aber da haben sie weit gefehlt.

Da hilft dann nur eigenen Raid gründen, wie bei uns geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Tanks gehen selten mit Randoms, weil es zu anstrengend ist. Ich kenne 6 Tanks ausm Raid und einer ist immer on, wenn man Bock auf eine Ini hat.


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Mich mit 23 als Kiddy beteichn en ehrt mich fast =)
> 
> Japps aber dort ging es grad darum in ---->5er<---- Inis den Wichtel auszupacken weil sonst ein Encounter ned liegt?!?!?!?!? Ich weiss ned obs bei euch andere 5er Inis gibt aber nenn mir doch bitte eine, nur eine wo der Wichtel wirklich von need wäre..... Gibt keine? Dacht ich mir!!!!
> 
> ...




1. War das Kiddie auf den den ich als erstes Zitierte bezogen und nicht auf dich
2. Sagtest du das in den 25ern auch kein Wichtel steht also brauchst net mit mir über 5er zu reden =)
3. Bitte verzeih mir du imba über Hexer das ich noch nicht in den Genuss von BT MH gekommen bin weil ich soooo ein noob bin der nix zu stande bringt. 

Ich kenne es nur aus Pre BC zeiten Kara Gruul und SSC so das ich den Wichtel fürn Tank stelle. Und nein ich war kein Destro/Dämo ich war Gebrechen/Destro deshalb no Opferung (ja plz nen mich noob weil ich nicht weis wie man richtig skillt)

Du brauchst aber keine Deff Tanks voll pflaumen warum sie in ner 5er den Wichtel wollen. Sie bekommen auf die Mütze also können sich auch sagen das sie Wichtel wollen. Außerdem wenn deine Gilde Illidan farm hat dann würst du ja wohl Gilden Intern (fals überhaupt) Heros farmen gehen und da kannst von mir aus machen was du willst. Mir geht es nur auf den Senkel wenn Leute immer nur an sich denken und sagen das sie dann auf etwas verzichten müssen. Ist wie im Leben man kann net immer alles haben!

Ach und wenn dich deine Gilde voll heult warum ihr bei 1% gewiped seit sollten die sich evtl mal an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Toppax (8. März 2008)

Ich spiel nen Bär-geskillten Druiden. Ich war lange Main Tank in Kara und weiss, wie tanken läuft. Und dann muss ich mir in random Gruppen in den normalen Scherbenwelt-Instanzen anhören, dass ich scheisse tanke. Weil der Mage sheep-pull macht und der Heiler schon seine große Heilung raushaut, wenn ich bei 99% Leben bin.
Und wenn man in random-Groups Markierungen setzt und die Reihenfolge durchgibt, interessiert das auch keine Sau. Totenkopf zuerst killen, warum denn, sind doch noch so viele andere Zeichen da, die mir viel besser gefallen.
Mir macht Tanken sehr viel Spass, weil es meiner Meinung nach die anspruchsvollste Spielweise in WoW ist (wie oben schon wer gesagt hat, du musst den ganzen Raid und alle Mobs im Auge haben). Aber auch ich hab Random-Gruppen völlig entsagt. Dann tuts mir leid, wenn ne Gruppe nen ganzen Tag im Chat nach nem Tank sucht, aber dann ahne ich schon, wie es ausgeht. 5 wipes und dann haut einer ab, weil der Tank so scheisse ist (ich bin oft zu nett zum selber abhauen).



Morbidus schrieb:


> Übrigens Tankkollegen - kennt ihr das auch ?
> Egal wie der Bossfight ausgeht...und wenn du da stehst und Styles bis zum Erbrechen abdrückst damit du z.B. Gruul noch bei Wachsen 20 da stehst....das Lob geht dann immer an die Heiler, oder die DD's wenns mal reibungslos ginge. Ich glaube Lob fürs gute Tanken ist den Leuten noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, denn wenn wir einen guten Job abliefern, dann ists für die "Anderen" halt so normal...



ja, leider. Wie gestern mal wieder in Kara. Der Tank-Heiler ist ständig in der Opferung, kein andere Heiler interessiert sich für das Leben des Tanks. Und ich jongliere mit Tränken (wobei wir dann bei den "nicht benötigten Reagenzien wären LOL), Trinkets und "rasende Regeneration". Aber das sieht halt keiner.

Aber wenn dann mal was nicht klappt, ist der Tank Schuld.


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so,
> 
> ich bin t6 Deftank und habe 1. keine Lust auf die alten Instanzen und 2. Baut man mit dem fetten Gear keine Aggro in den Low Instanzen wie Kara etc. auf, da man einfach zu viel ausweicht etc. und dadurch keine Wut bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass ständig irgendwelche Aggroclowns voll rausrotzen, während ich um jeden Wutpunkt kämpfen muss, dass ich nach 3 Autoschlägen endlich genug wut für nen Schildschlag hat. Und solange Blizzard nichts an der Wut ändert (also uns Deftanks mehr Wut zum tanken geben) wird das Tankaussterben so weitergehen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.




Oha du bist ja ne wichtige Persönlichkeit das du dich nicht dazu herab lassen kannst mit den kleine WoW Noobs mal in die 5er und Kara zu gehen weil das nicht dein Niveau ist kann ich natürlich verstehen. Bitte verzeih das wir die heute noch nicht deine Pots gefarmed haben oh großer Deff Tank und natürlich sind nur Krieger in der Lage zu Tanken die andern unfähigen Klassen sind es nicht würdig zu Tanken das seh ich natürlich ganz genauso


PFFFF KICKBAN alda du bist doch nicht ganz sauber in der Rübe bestimmt verwöhnter Sohn vom reichen Papi  und es gewöhnt immer der wichtigeste und tollste zu sein und alles in den Ar*** geblasen zu bekommen. Geh deinen geistigen Dünnschiss wo anders ablassen!

Sry für den bescheidenen Ausdruck aber so ein großkotz kann ich nicht ab -.-


----------



## SohnDesRaben (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so,
> 
> ich bin t6 Deftank und habe 1. keine Lust auf die alten Instanzen und 2. Baut man mit dem fetten Gear keine Aggro in den Low Instanzen wie Kara etc. auf, da man einfach zu viel ausweicht etc. und dadurch keine Wut bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass ständig irgendwelche Aggroclowns voll rausrotzen, während ich um jeden Wutpunkt kämpfen muss, dass ich nach 3 Autoschlägen endlich genug wut für nen Schildschlag hat. Und solange Blizzard nichts an der Wut ändert (also uns Deftanks mehr Wut zum tanken geben) wird das Tankaussterben so weitergehen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.



Du bist T6-Deftank weil du 1 T6-Teil hast? Cool, dann bin ich T5-Furorkrieger, hab ja auch ein Teil... OMG! Mach mal die Augen auf! So nen Großkotztank würd ich eh nicht haben wollen.


----------



## g0dzilla (8. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hättest du Lust dich von irgendwelchen Random Boons anschnauzen zu lassen und in jeder Heroic Ini 20g Repkosten zu farmen ?




Das gehört nunmal dazu...
Es ist ärgerlich aber es ist halt nunmal so.

Ich hab selbst einen Schutz-Pala und nebenbei noch 4 andere chars auf selbem lvl... versuche sie immer gleichmäßig hoch zu skillen, hab jetzt bald alle auf 60.

Ich selber spiele auf dem realm "Dun Morogh" und muss auch sagen das Tanks aussterben...
healer klassen gibts nurnoch in höheren lvl´n zu finden.... 

Ich mach das ab Heute so... wenn Leute nen Tank suchen, nehm ich von vornherein 2g an rep-kosten, später dann 20g.

Ich werd bald wieder 2 neue CHars erstellen.. einen Deff-Krieger und einen Heal-Dudu
da ich ja unteranderem schon einen Heal-Priester habe. 

Ich mag es hinten zu stehen un ddie Gruppe zu supporten.. oder vorne und zu tanken... muss nich timmer die fetten Crit´s raushauen und zeigen wie cool ich bin.

Fakt ist nunmal ohne Heiler oder Tank ist die Gruppe am Arsch.

Das dazu...

mfg: Symarius,Xgott,Jágermeíster,Paladíus etz.... das sind so meine Chars.


----------



## IstDochKlar (8. März 2008)

es stimmt das deff krieger net farmen oder sowas betreiben können aber den heilern gehts besser oder wie 
die machen weniger dmg als deff krieger


----------



## Uschiauschemnitz (8. März 2008)

rofl wusste nicht, dass so früh schon soviele Kinder on sind.. 

1. Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass nur Defkrieger tanken können sondern alle, aber nur Defkrieger sind die, die für die schwierigsten Bosse vorgesehen sind (Fearschutz, Schildblock. Letztes Gefecht etc.)

2. Sind die Sachen die ich anhabe mit t6 verleichbar, Nur der Illidanhelm ist besser, Brust ist t5,5 usw. Einfach mal vergleichen anstatt dumm daherlabern.

3. Kommt erstmal alle über Gruul hinaus bevor ihr hier groß rumlabert.. Ich war Schon Kara und Heroic inis da habt ihr noch netmal euer Dungeonset gehabt.. Ich schreib hier nichts mehr.. Und ihr wundert euch, warum es keine deftanks mehr gibt für die Inis


----------



## Lord Nordmann (8. März 2008)

Ich spiele auch einen (Def) Tank als Main (70) und es macht mir einfach Spaß!
Als Tank hast Du die ganze Zeit immer zu tun: Markierung setzen, Ziele wechseln zwecks Aggroaufbau,
aufpassen wo die CCs stehen, damit die nicht wegdonnerst, ab und an mal einen verirrten Mob abfangen usw.

Zur Abwechslung hab ich mir zwei Twinks gemacht, Magier und Priester (derzeit 36 und 37) und muss sagen, dass mir in den low Inis (in die ich mit denen reinkann) fast schon bissel langweilig ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus Zeitgründen mache ich bisher noch keine Raids, aber alle normalen Inis und inzwischen fang
ich auch mit hero Inis an.

Ich schleppe immer zwei Equips mit mir rum, eins fürs farmen und BG und das zweite Set als Def.

Repkosten sind zwar vorhanden, aber 2 oder 3 Dailys und sind wieder drin. Und über den Verkauf von Erzen oder ähnlichen Mats lässt sich auch was verdienen... Wozu brauchts das Spielgeld denn sonst?

Grüße
Nordmann


PS: Mehrzahl von Tank ist Tanks (weil englisch: Tank = Panzer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazywigga (8. März 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> naja krieger mit arena crap haben eh nixc in inis  zu suchen,die werden gleich wieder gekickt
> das sind noobs..meine meinung die solln ihr pvp macher mit ihren cheaterklamotten und gut ist
> 
> aber ansonsten ka ich find das tanken hat den reiz seid bc verloren es macht irgendwie kein spaß mehr
> ...



ahh, du sprichst mir aus der seele bzgl.l dem arenazeuch.
bin selber tank und in fast jeder gruppe ist mindestens einer, der sich durch alterac-afk s1 zusammengeleecht hat. da frage ich mich dann schon manchmal, warum der schurke neben mir mehr hp hat als ich (btw: bin noch nicht kara equipped). dann tun sie noch overnuken und meinen, ich sei unfähig aggro zu halten etc.

ich bin der meinung, das man mit PvP equip beim PvP bleiben sollte. epic hin oder her, aber darauf fehlen einfach zu viel wichtige stats für PvE. Waffen dürfen sie von mir aus mit sich rumschleppen. die machen ja guten dmg aber sonst... 

ahjo: mit random groups komme ich eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. einen wipe wege dummheit/absicht (nicht zu verwechseln mit heiler oom oder fehler) lasse ich ja noch durchgehen, aber dann tu ich sie schon mal ein wenig anschnauzen.
außerdem mache ich vor jedem ini start ne klare ansage, bezüglich symbolen und deren reihenfolge sowie dem overnuken, damit die leute im dmg meter auf platz 1 sind.


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> rofl wusste nicht, dass so früh schon soviele Kinder on sind..
> 
> 1. Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass nur Defkrieger tanken können sondern alle, aber nur Defkrieger sind die, die für die schwierigsten Bosse vorgesehen sind (Fearschutz, Schildblock. Letztes Gefecht etc.)
> 
> ...




Ne du bist ja kein Defftank für die Innis wie du selber gesagt hast denn das ist dir ja zu wieder sowas erniedrigendes mal in solche Instanzen zu gehen. Wie kann man sowas nur von dir verlangen...

Und ist ja okay ich geb dir ja recht Deff Tanks sind mit den nötigen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet um die High End Encounter zu legen. Nur deshalb gibt es dir noch lange nicht das recht so großkotzig über andere Klassen zu hetzen!

Und wegen den Kiddies kehr erstmal vor deiner eigenen Tür!


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (8. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> 1. War das Kiddie auf den den ich als erstes Zitierte bezogen und nicht auf dich
> 2. Sagtest du das in den 25ern auch kein Wichtel steht also brauchst net mit mir über 5er zu reden =)
> 3. Bitte verzeih mir du imba über Hexer das ich noch nicht in den Genuss von BT MH gekommen bin weil ich soooo ein noob bin der nix zu stande bringt.
> 
> ...



Sry sry sry wenn ich mich aufgeschaukelt habe. Wollte ned so rüberkommen und ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.

Illi haben wir leider noch nicht auf farm. BT stehen wir erst auf 3 down.

Gebrechen/Destro ist durchaus auch eine aktzeptable Skillung, wenn man damit Leben kann oder darauf aus ist Supporter zu sein. Ich meine das ich ja nicht einmal verwerflich. Ein Shadowpriest muss auch damit Leben und ist genau so wichtig für die Grp. Und auch ein Gebrecher kann sehr wichtig sein, verbesserter Fluch der Schatten/Elemente / geskillter Wichtel usw., ist auch super raiddienlich das steht ausser Frage.

Aber je mehr +Hit ein Hexer sammelt desto mächtiger wird die Destro/Opfer Skillung. Die aber ja auch wieder die Geberecher supportet durch Shadowbolt debuff. Nettes Thema an sich, aber eher was fürs Hexenforum.

Und angemacht habe ich noch keinen Tank. Ich habe nur nett auf meine Skillung verwiesen und auf die eigentlich nicht vorhandene Dringlichkeit eines Wichtels. Die meisten Tanks waren dann sogar interessiert und wollten erst einmal mehr erfahren über solch eine Skillung. Und wenn alle Stricke reissen mag ich auch gerne mal einen Stellen, nur dies von vornherein zu erwarten der Hexer MUSS dies und das tun find ich einfach dumm!

Hero Inzen sind aber ein heikles Thema bei uns in der Gilde, weil eigentlich keiner mehr Lust darauf hat. Bis auf mich und einen befreundeten Tank mag eigentlich keiner mehr gehen. Deshalb wurden Randomgruppen viel zu oft aufgesucht. Manchmal laufen sie halt gut, machmal (zu oft) leider nicht.

Und bei den 1% Wipes musste ich schmunzeln. Ich kenne den Raidton anderer Gruppen leider nicht aber eine gute Lautstärke wird bei uns dann recht oft erreicht. Es endet eh meistens darin das irgendwelche Leute vergessen haben Foodbuffs/Flask's/Waffenöle zu benutzen.

Zum Thema Fury Tanks:
Die machen einen heiden Schaden wenns Hit stimmt. Brauchen sich bitte nicht vor anderen DD'lern zu verstecken! Nur die weitläufige Meinung ist nunmal ein Tank muss Deff sein. Unterstütze ich keinstenfalls aber viele trauen sich nicht über den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen. Unsre Offtanks sind jedenfalls fast immer in den TOP-6 zu finden.


----------



## Nenji (8. März 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Ich wüsste echt gerne, warum Deffs immer die Repkosten bemängeln. Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen. Das ist doch der Punkt, wo es sich wieder ausgleicht....



Auch Defftanks besorgen sich Buff-foot und Tränke ... , außerdem farm erstma als Tank Gold und Mats, DDs habens da viel leichter. Auch kann sich jetzt jeder Gimp sein tolles S1 Epic Set holen was für den anfang garnicht soooo schlecht ist, wobei wir Tanks uns dur Instanzen quälen müssn.

Dann hat man mal Equip und dann kommt so ne "imba" Gruppe mit lauter frischen 70 mit S1 , die meinen sie wären Kings weil se epics haben und schnautzen dich voll weil du ja nich tanken könntest , oder sie wissen alles besser!

Ich bin Deff geskillt und gehe nurnoch mit Freunden und der Gilde in Instanzen zum Tanken, da weiß ich wenigstens das sie ihre Klassen beherrschen und lassen den Tank in ruhe tanken!


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> ahh, du sprichst mir aus der seele bzgl.l dem arenazeuch.
> bin selber tank und in fast jeder gruppe ist mindestens einer, der sich durch alterac-afk s1 zusammengeleecht hat. da frage ich mich dann schon manchmal, warum der schurke neben mir mehr hp hat als ich (btw: bin noch nicht kara equipped). dann tun sie noch overnuken und meinen, ich sei unfähig aggro zu halten etc.
> 
> ich bin der meinung, das man mit PvP equip beim PvP bleiben sollte. epic hin oder her, aber darauf fehlen einfach zu viel wichtige stats für PvE. Waffen dürfen sie von mir aus mit sich rumschleppen. die machen ja guten dmg aber sonst...
> ...




Ich kann dich ja gut verstehen das du was gegen PvP'ler hast denn dein Char brauch länger ehe er so toll aussieht und vor Epix platzt. Aber seit doch froh das es den Leuten leichter gemacht wird Dmg Equip zu bekommen denn somit geht es im Raid schneller voran und ihr bekommt wiederrum schneller eure gewünschten Items damit ihr nicht benachteiligt wird. Olles geflame Leute als noobs zu bezeichnen weil sie von Blizzard die Möglichkeit bekommen haben durch PVP an Items zu kommen ist lächerlich. Außerdem währe ich mich gegen deine Behauptung das wir AFK in Alterac Ehre leechen. PvP vorallem Arena ist auch Arbeit. Für die Waffe brauchst du zB fast 4000 Arena Punkte und wenn du nicht grad in nem 2k Team bist dauert das mehrere Wochen bis du die Punkt zusammen hast. Und dann hast du auch kein ganzes Set sondern ein Item. Und gute Teams zocken fast jeden Tag Arena. Genauso gehen gute PvE'ler fast jeden Tag raiden von den hört man kein Geflame nur von den Leuten denen nicht die Möglichkeit geboten wird Deff Epix so leicht zu farmen -.-


----------



## shargon79 (8. März 2008)

Moin moin also ich habe ein Druíden feral Stufe klar er ist tank und bin mit ein Paladin der einzige Tank von unser Gilde die Stufe 70 haben von etwa 40 Mitglieder wobei etwa 10 die Stufe 70 habe bzw bald erreichen...
meine repkosten liegen bei komplett rot bei etwa 10 gold dazu kommen noch kosten für Reagenzien für Wiedergeburt und gabe der Wildniss
Tiefensumpf sollte ja als 70ger kein problem sein wenn man da tankt.. bis ja einige DDS meinen hier ein 4 sekunden Run hinzulegen müssen. 
Höhlen der Zeit Dunkles portal. deine Aufgabe als TAnk ganz klar die Elitee beschäftigen .. okay mach und tue ich nur klar als Tank ist dein Schadensoutput recht mittelmäßig ich habe mehrmals gesagt das bitte ein ddler mit Schaden auf den Elitee mitmacht. weil je länger der elitee steht desto mehr kommen aus den Portal oder Zeitenriss. Es ist aber nichts der gleichen passiert...
BG okay neben der tatsache das Allianz auf Wrathbringer recht häufig ein auf die Fresse bekommt ist als Tank recht nervig weil eben der Schaden fehlt.
Wir haben drei Tank Klassen (Druide,Krieger,Paladine)
Wir haben vier Heilklassen (Druide,Paladine,Schamane,Priester)
so jezt kommts vier reine DDLer (Hexer,Schurke,Jäger, Magier) und fünf dd geskillte (Druide,Paladine,Schamane,Priester, krieger) Klassen. Aus meiner Sicht fehlt da noch eine weitere TANK und Heil Klasse und ich bezweifle das der Todesritter heilen kann, warscheinlich ist auch eher DDLer obwohl er als tank angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Arahtor (8. März 2008)

Ich finde es ist kein Wunder das fast keiner mal Tanken will. In den Schlachtzügen ist man immer schuld wenn die Gruppe wipte. Azßerdem mach es keinenn Spass immer den Sandsack zu spielen und vom eigentlich Kampf nicht mitzubekommen weil man nur den Fuß / Huf von dem Aktuellen Boss sieht an dem man dranne ist. 
Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung weil mein ehemalieger Main (inzwischen Twink) ein Tank ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornos (8. März 2008)

Ich spiele selber auch einen Def-krieger. 
Inzwischen hab ich auch ein recht akzeptables offequip und damit schlag ich in Instanzen auch so manche anderen im damage.
farmen geht also auch recht gut - wer mit schild und in def haltung farmt ist selber schuld


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Sry sry sry wenn ich mich aufgeschaukelt habe. Wollte ned so rüberkommen und ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.
> 
> Illi haben wir leider noch nicht auf farm. BT stehen wir erst auf 3 down.
> 
> ...




Okay okay merk schon bist vernünftig dann lassen wir das anschnautzen und vertragen uns =)

Ist ja okay freu mich das kein gegen flame jetzt kam. Also ich kannte es halt einfach nicht anders deshalb =)

Aber so nebenbei ist für Destro net Crit entscheidender? (sry für OT aber das interessiert mich als ex hexer)


----------



## p2000 (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> Ich war Schon Kara und Heroic inis da habt ihr noch netmal euer Dungeonset gehabt.. Ich schreib hier nichts mehr.. Und ihr wundert euch, warum es keine deftanks mehr gibt für die Inis



Und ich war schon auf dieser Welt, da warst du nur das geile Glitzern in den Augen deines Vaters. Sorry, aber solche Aussagen wie die von mir zitierte sind einfach laecherlich.


----------



## aixo (8. März 2008)

Intoleranz und mangelder Respekt führen dazu, dass sich die Tanks nur noch auf ihre Gilde fokussieren und das tanken tunlichst unterlassen, wenn sich ein Flüsterer nach der Skillung des Kriegers informiert. Leider beginnt da die ganze leidensgeschichte des Tanks:

XYSpieler tippt: /w aixo tankst du schlabby hero?
YZSpieler tippt: /w aixo brauchen tank für bollwerk hero unser ist off!!?!!!??!!!!
ZXSpieler tippt: /w aixo need tank tshero pls!!!

Magier fühlen uns nach: "Machst n' Portal?". Die Tatsache daran ist doch, dass jeder Mage, der etwas auf sich hält und aktiv spielt, hat doch diese Runen auf sich. Und: Jeder Mage kann porten. Und: Ich zahle jeweils n'Gold TG - tut nicht jeder und Knausrige Spieler gibts überall, auch RL, nun jedoch das aber:

Nicht jeder Krieger spielt zum Wohle seines Realms!
Nicht jeder Krieger spielt einen Tank - Wobei ich festhalten möchte, dass "Defftank" ein relativ blödsinniger Ausdruck ist, ob es jetzt den Offtank auch gibt, schön und gut, aber ein Tank, *der* Tank, hat sicherlich nicht Offgeskillt zu sein, aber dies nur nebenbei.
Nicht jeder Krieger hat Lust und Talent keinen Damage zu machen und sich während einer Instanz angespannt und konzentriert hinter die Tasten zu klemmen.

Sowas sollte man doch einfach aktzeptieren können, nicht?
Gut, jetzt werden die lädierten DD's kommen und mich anflamen, weil ich böser Tank behaupte, ein Tank müsse sich mehr konzentrieren als ein DD. Frechheit nicht? Denn jeder von euch hat ja mittlerweile einen Tank-Twink auf Level 22 mit dem er soviel Erfahrung gesammelt hat, dass er hier ohne weiteres ein "Bullshit" posten könnte.

Ich kenne diverse Magier, die alle Skillungen durchprobiert haben und sich einfach nur langweilen, egal in welcher Instanz, da ihnen das schnöde Feuerball-Casten gänzlich auf den Kieker geht.

Nun gut, kommen wir zu dem einen Vorwurf, etwas weiter oben, der eigentlich genau die Problematik aufzeigt: "Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen"

Wow. Ich glaube genau solche Denkweisen führen zum Lustverlust am sich für ne Gruppe auf die Fresse hauen lassen. Je nachdem wieviel ein Tank auf sich hält, benutzt der, wie ein Vorposter geschrieben hat Flusskrebse, welche 30 Ausdauer und 20 Willenskraft buffen. Bei uns aufm Server 20 - 30g das Stack. Rohkrebse kosten kein Deut weniger, die haben das schon Begriffen, die Farmer. Elixier der erheblichen Seelenstärke bufft als Wächterelixier +250 HP und alle paar Sekunden paar Lebenspunkte zurück. Als Kampfelixier entweder Beweglichkeit oder Angriffskraft, je nach Belieben des Tanks, die Elixiere koste je nach Typus 3 - 5G PRO STÜCK. Nach eine Wipe sind die wohlgemerkt weg. Gut, dann gibts die Tanks, die benutzen Fläschchen, das Stück 40 - 50G. Ich bin Alchi, weiss durchaus, wovon ich da spreche - ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass die Preise ok sind. Aber es geht als Tank ins Gold. Gut, woher kriegt n'Tank nun das ganze Gold rein? Dailys kosten i.d.r. 1h mehr Zeit als Tank im Vergleich zu einer offensiven Skillung.

Kommen wir zu einem weiteren, doch recht relevanten Punkt: Symbolisieren in der Instanz. Wahrscheinlich sind sich 50 oder mehr Prozent der DDs gewahnt, dass die Symbole der Mobgruppen einfach durch Geisterhand erscheinen, je nachdem, wie weit die Grafische Sichtweite eingestellt ist. Pustekuchen, in der Regel markiert der Tank die kommende Mobgruppe während des darauf zulaufens. Und GOTT BEWAHRE ist die Mobgruppe noch nicht markiert wenn die DD's vor dem Mob anhalten und der Schurke nicht grad mit einem Shadowstep hinter des Orakel der Sowisoirgendwas springt. Oder schonmal irgendwem ne Kopfnuss verpasst und im Bestenfalls aus der Verstohlenheit fällt.

Klar, keiner mag nen Tank, der keinen Schritt mehr weitergeht, ohne einen GS, ICH mag Hexenmeister nicht, die so tun, als hätte der GS einen Wert von 10G. Der GS hat einen Vorteil. Er tangiert den Global Cooldown von Tränken nicht. Ich kann also schlimmstenfalls den GS und den Erstkl. Heiltrank klicken dazu letztes Gefecht aktivieren und Schildwall reinputzen, Trinket anwerfen und dann bin ich Fels, Fels in der Brandung.

Wem hilfts? Der ganzen Gruppe. Also sollen sich Warlocks nicht so zieren, ihre Gabe zu benutzen. Kürzlich waren wir Sethekk mit 2 Warlocks. Cool, dachte ich, 2x 22. Den Heiler wirds freuen. Der erste Wipe liess nicht lange auf sich warten - wer geht ohne CC in ne Hero ini (Herausforderung, Ini war clear!) Jedenfalls meinte ich nach dem rebuff zum 2ten WL, hey, jetzt kannst du deinen GS auf den Heiler packen: "äh, öh, den hab ich auf mich gesetzt.." 

Genauso wie man Mages ANBETTELN muss um einen Tisch zu kriegen. Shamys idr lieber x-tausend andere Totems als WF in einer Meleetruppe setzen und Druide grundsätzlich lieber damit beschäftigt ist, alle Tierformen am Mob auszuprobieren statt das zu tun, was der Gruppe hilft.

So. 

Soll mal einer noch fragen, warum Tanks nicht auf, primär, Randomgruppen reagieren. Wenn ich tanke, dann bin ich der Gruppenleiter. Ich hab kein Push2Talk sondern Voiceactivation und ich geb das Tempo vor. Wenn ich rumhetze, bin ich selberschuld, wenn der Heiler OOM geht, wenn ich ewig vor jeder Mobgruppe warte, bin ich selberschuld, wenn dann DD-XY weg muss, weil Mama essen auf den Tisch gepackt hat.

Abschliessend gilt zu sagen: Lasst den Tanks den Spass auch etwas Offensiv zu sein. Nörgelt nicht immer an allem rum, was ihr als Tank anders machen würdet, denn der Tank ist in dem Moment der Tank und nicht ihr, bzw, die DDs. Schliesslich versuchen, VERSUCHEN, die meisten Tanks die Ärsche der Gruppenmitglieder zu retten. Die dies nicht tun, habens in der Regel immerhin versucht, weil wenns ihnen egal wäre, würden sie gar nicht Defgeskillt rumrennen.

Für die Tanks und auf dass sie die Lust am tanken nicht verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich skill momentan auch 2 - 3x pro Woche um, da ich mir zurzeit zusätzlich zum Tankgear ein Arenataugliches PvPgear farme, da ich die Abwechslung meines Kriegers so geniessen kann. Klar, 50G sind pro Tag locker Farmbar, wenn man genug Zeit hat sogar das doppelte oder das Dreifache, aber ich wäre dafür, dass die Umspecc-Kosten gesenkt werden, so dass jeder die unterschiedlichen Skillungen eines Charakters ausschöpfen kann -> Weekend Raid/ini und unter der Woche PvP =)


----------



## dejaspeed (8. März 2008)

> 3. Kommt erstmal alle über Gruul hinaus bevor ihr hier groß rumlabert.. Ich war Schon Kara und Heroic inis da habt ihr noch netmal euer Dungeonset gehabt.. Ich schreib hier nichts mehr.. Und ihr wundert euch, warum es keine deftanks mehr gibt für die Inis




Wow, was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen ? 

Deine "bescheidenheit" in ehren selbst deine/eure Fortschritte sind ebenso für andere Gilden ein Witz.


----------



## shockatc (8. März 2008)

Warum gibt es zu wenig Deff-Tanks?

Simpel: Tanks werden für ihre Arbeit nicht gewürdigt.

Ich hab meinen Krieger, so wie jeder andere, auch mit der "Dmg-Skillung" hochgelevelt. Ich hab mich dann während des questens in der Scherbenwelt echt schon aufs tanken gefreut. Dann ab lvl 70, umgeskillt und ab die party. Das hab ich dann aber nur 2-3 Monate (wenn überhaupt so lange) ausgehalten. Deff-tanks (genau wie die Holy-Heiler) können ihr benötigtes zusatz equip (tränke usw) nich farmen, und müssens teuer kaufen. 
aber der schlimmste Grund ist der, dass Tanks für jeden Fehler den andere machen - denn der Tank tankt, und nur dafür is er da- beschuldigt und angekackt wird. Da fehlt dann einfach die Motivation weiter rnd-grps zu tanken.
Später hab ich dann auf MS-skillung gespecct, zwecks ober-crap-arena-kackb00n-items, weils einfach mehr spass gemacht hat. Hab mich dann einer gilde als 2nd Tank angeschlossen (ja mit dem extrem n00bigen und sauschlechten S2+ S3 Arena equip ~schäm~) und voilá da hat das tanken dann spass gemacht, selbst als MS-warri. Und in jeder 5er Grp, Gildenintern versteht sich, haben wir es so geregelt: Der Tank kümmert sich um den Heiler, der Heiler kümmert sich um den Tank und der DD kümmert sich um sich selbst. hat wunderbar funktioniert. Hin und wieder sogar auch in rnd-grp mit freunden und unbekannten Spielern.

soviel dann zu meinem Senf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ich hab nix gegen DDs =) nur gibts da son paar die der Meinung sind, sie sind der "King von die Gegänd"


----------



## Feikko (8. März 2008)

Ich bin Selber tank und habe nur wenig zeit also daher gehe ich so gut wie nie inis oder hero nur mit gilde da ich weiß das wir es schaffen und nich das ich 55g rep habe.


----------



## Ingeborch (8. März 2008)

Jupps, Tanks und Heiler für Random Gruppen sind schwer zu finden, aber ...

... was ich hier so lese, macht mich echt stutzig.

Irgendwo war doch dieser tolle Satz, dass PvE ein Miteinander ist und man als Gruppe funktionieren muss, und dafür gibt es eine klasse Erfindung:
TEAMSPEAK!

Die erste Taste in Random Gruppen ist das TS-Makro ... dann kommt wieder mal "Hab nur Boxen" - "Hab kein Mikro" etc., aber TS haben sie dann doch alle - bemerkenswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bemerkenswert ist es auch, dass die größten /p-Rumschwätzer und Besserwisser auf einmal zu stillen TS Beiwohnern werden und auch im /p nichts mehr kommt.

Eine gute Voraussetzung für eine nette Random-Rutsche.

Zeichen auf die Mobs, schnell die Reihenfolge erklärt und los gehts.
Wenn zu flott Schaden von hinten kommt oder wer aufs falsche Target geht, kann man ganz flott in nem ruhigen Ton darauf hinweisen und schon klappt es auch mit Über-Imba-DD´lern erstaunlich gut.
Meist ist es später sogar so, dass sie nach dem Totenkopf warten, auf dass man das nächste Ziel ansagt.
Die Macht der Rhetorik.

Auch das Handicap mit dem guten Equip des Tanks ist im TS schnell erklärt.
Normalerweise denkt doch eh jeder, dass ein Full-heftig-Epic-Defftank alles hält. Keiner denkt daran, dass dies genau anders herum ist. Er hält zwar ne Menge aus, aber Aggro aufbauen ist die Hölle, wie vorher schon beschrieben.
Kurze Erklärung an die Gruppe und Jeder ist brav.
Klar wird auch mal die Aggro gezogen, weil mal ein wenig zuviel gemacht wird, aber Niemand, wirklich Niemand schiebt es mehr auf den Krieger!

Wenn man allerdings schon die Weisheit hat, dass jede Random Gruppe Mist ist und sich das nicht ändern läßt, laßt es auch besser bleiben.

Da brauchts in Wirklichkeit nur einen, der alles vorkaut.
Bestes Beispiel ist doch das Battleground Arathi.
Hat man einen, der das Ruder in die Hand nimmt und sich Mühe gibt die Leute zu animieren, ohne sich als was Besseres dahin zu stellen ("Ihr seid doch alles Gimps - SW SW SW!"), dann gewinnt man auf ominöse Weise auch mal.
Am besten hat mir das einer gezeigt, der den WoW-Sprachchat im BG genutzt und die Leute mit Namen dirrigiert hat ... wir haben sowas von gewonnen, das war schon nicht mehr schön (für die Gegner).


So, habe fertig!
Ihr Defftanks! Traut euch wieder und sorgt selbst dafür, dass die Random Gruppe funktioniert! Einer muss das halt machen.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (8. März 2008)

Hehe darum habe ich mir ein Tankadin gemacht. Da kome ich non stop in gruppen für inis!! Vorteil für mich £


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (8. März 2008)

Ich spiele eingentl. mage aber da mein Bruder einen tank hat spiele ich auch manchmal mit dem. wenn du als tank nicht herumkommandierst, dann hast du zuletzt mehr g reppkosten als du ep gemacht hast( lvl 67 tank)!!!
und vorallem nerven mich die, die einen 70er haben und einen twink hochziehen und meinen: ich hab nen 70er und deshalb beherrsche ich diese klasse auch.!!!

lasst euch nicht von den noobs unterkriegen und macht auch eurem char das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evalor (8. März 2008)

Also ich bin selber Palatank auf dem Server Thrall und mir rennen die DDler die Bude ein.sobald ich on komme geht das gewispher los ob ich zeit habe. Dehmentsprechend sehe ich es genau so. TANS STERBEN AUS!!! Und unter den wehnigen Tanks die es gibt, ist es nicht einfach gute zu finden.

In diesem Sinne: ! ! ! HORDE 4 EVER ! ! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (8. März 2008)

ich mag meinen ms-warri.

ok das equip is zwar crap^^
aber hauptsache spass am char!

an dem tag wo ich 70 wurde, kamen gleich zig tells ob ich heroic-ini wollte, und ob ich def wäre usw.^^

ich fand das zwar immer nervig. wenn man innerhalb von 5min. die selben fragen 3mal beantworten muss.

aber wenigstens findet man zügig ne ini klasse und muss nicht ewig suchen.

und falls ich mal in ne ini gehen will nehme ich mir halt mein def - zeugs waS auf  
der bank rumliegt mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denn tanken kann man auch mit off-skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (8. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Okay okay merk schon bist vernünftig dann lassen wir das anschnautzen und vertragen uns =)
> 
> Ist ja okay freu mich das kein gegen flame jetzt kam. Also ich kannte es halt einfach nicht anders deshalb =)
> 
> Aber so nebenbei ist für Destro net Crit entscheidender? (sry für OT aber das interessiert mich als ex hexer)



Jein, Crit ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Nur steigert man durch +Hit viel schneller seinen DMG-Output. Richtwerte bei uns waren/sind  20% - 22% Crit die angezeigt werden und SSC/The Eye ca. 140 - 160 Hit.

Momentan versuche ich auf Hitcap zu kommen und um die 20% Crit zu behalten. Im Destro Baum bekommst ja noch Crit dazu die nur auf Destrozauber rechnen und roh nicht angezeigt werden.

Solltest du die Skillung mal probieren wollen warn ich dich nur vor das es nicht die Interessanteste ist. Fluch der  Schatten / Feuerbrand / Schattenblitze. Nicht sehr abwechslungsreich aaaber sehr effektiv.

Aber Schluss mit Offtopic =)

Vote 4 mehr Plattenkram mit vernünftigen Offtank Stats!


----------



## Adenedhel (8. März 2008)

Hi Hi 


Also ich spiele auf Proudmoore Tanks sind auch hir mangelware!  Klar versteh ich das sie auch mal schaden machen wollen habe selber einen 70 er holy pala klar mache ich mit dem keinen dmg aber dafür habe ich meinen jäger der fürs farmen da ist. Es ist aber leider fakt das one vernünftige Tanks nix geht in wow.  Lg Ade


----------



## Tanknix (8. März 2008)

Defftank und das mittlerweile aus überzeugung nur nicht für Random Gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2008)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen: Dieses Phänomen, dass es anscheinend keine Tanks mehr geben sollte, wird dafür sorgen, dass spätestens in ein paar Wochen es fast nur noch Tanks gibt (wovon die meisten dann nichts taugen), weil das anderen Leuten auf dem Server auffallen wird und sie anfangen zu Twinken. Dann wird aus diesen Twinks langsam ein Main und am Ende werden DD (unbelievable but true!) gesucht. So ist es zumindest auf unserem Server. Wobei ich denke, dass da noch ein Zwischenstadium herrscht. Da an manchen Tagen wirklich wegen Tanks nichts läuft.


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen: Dieses Phänomen, dass es anscheinend keine Tanks mehr geben sollte, wird dafür sorgen, dass spätestens in ein paar Wochen es fast nur noch Tanks gibt (wovon die meisten dann nichts taugen), weil das anderen Leuten auf dem Server auffallen wird und sie anfangen zu Twinken. Dann wird aus diesen Twinks langsam ein Main und am Ende werden DD (unbelievable but true!) gesucht. So ist es zumindest auf unserem Server. Wobei ich denke, dass da noch ein Zwischenstadium herrscht. Da an manchen Tagen wirklich wegen Tanks nichts läuft.




Keine sorge das passiert nie =) es gibt immer genug kiddies die nen rogue oder hexer oder mage zocken weil sie einfach nur große Zahlen sehen wollen =)


----------



## lenon (8. März 2008)

ich bin def tank schon seid 1,5 jahren und habe kein problem mit random gruppe 
würde natürlich schon oft angepisst das ich nicht tanken kann aber ehrlich gesagt mag ich da immer nur eins zu sagen wer keinen tank gespielt hat sollte da ruhig mal seine worte zügeln 
zum thema rep kosten, wen intressieren die noch heut zu tage ein paar daily`s und ihr hab genug asche pure ausrede für leute die keinen bock haben
ich spiele fast ausschliesslich mit random`s und kann dazu nur sagen mit jedem mal ist es aufregend wer will den ohne einmal denn geistheiler zu sehen in eine inni
mfg lenon


----------



## Vanessaya (8. März 2008)

Also ich habe 2 Jahre einen Deftank gespielt und dann einen Mage angefangen, der eigentlich nur Farmchar werden sollte, doch hat er mir soviel spaß gemacht das nun der Mage mein Main ist


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (8. März 2008)

aixo schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu einem weiteren, doch recht relevanten Punkt: Symbolisieren in der Instanz. Wahrscheinlich sind sich 50 oder mehr Prozent der DDs gewahnt, dass die Symbole der Mobgruppen einfach durch Geisterhand erscheinen, je nachdem, wie weit die Grafische Sichtweite eingestellt ist. Pustekuchen, in der Regel markiert der Tank die kommende Mobgruppe während des darauf zulaufens. Und GOTT BEWAHRE ist die Mobgruppe noch nicht markiert wenn die DD's vor dem Mob anhalten und der Schurke nicht grad mit einem Shadowstep hinter des Orakel der Sowisoirgendwas springt. Oder schonmal irgendwem ne Kopfnuss verpasst und im Bestenfalls aus der Verstohlenheit fällt.
> 
> Klar, keiner mag nen Tank, der keinen Schritt mehr weitergeht, ohne einen GS, ICH mag Hexenmeister nicht, die so tun, als hätte der GS einen Wert von 10G. Der GS hat einen Vorteil. Er tangiert den Global Cooldown von Tränken nicht. Ich kann also schlimmstenfalls den GS und den Erstkl. Heiltrank klicken dazu letztes Gefecht aktivieren und Schildwall reinputzen, Trinket anwerfen und dann bin ich Fels, Fels in der Brandung.
> 
> Wem hilfts? Der ganzen Gruppe. Also sollen sich Warlocks nicht so zieren, ihre Gabe zu benutzen. Kürzlich waren wir Sethekk mit 2 Warlocks. Cool, dachte ich, 2x 22. Den Heiler wirds freuen. Der erste Wipe liess nicht lange auf sich warten - wer geht ohne CC in ne Hero ini (Herausforderung, Ini war clear!) Jedenfalls meinte ich nach dem rebuff zum 2ten WL, hey, jetzt kannst du deinen GS auf den Heiler packen: "äh, öh, den hab ich auf mich gesetzt.."



Das Nichtbeachten von den bunten lustigen Symbolen über den Köpfen der Mobs regt mich auch auf keine Frage. Bitte frag nicht nach wie oft ich mich damals in Kara gefragt habe auf was einige denn dort schießen obwohl der Totenkopf --> Kreutz --> Eisfalle --> Schackle --> Sheep angesagt waren. Aber das liegt halt sehr oft an mangelnder Konzentration und/oder Spielleistung der Leute.

Thema GS. Mhm, heikel. Ich gebe gerne GS und setze gerne SS. Nur ist es verdammt frustrierend wenn 28 Splitter wegen dummen Wipes weg sind und sich dann wer weigert weiterzugehen bei Trashmobs nur weil er keinen GS bekommt. Vor Bossen setze ich automatisch SS auf den Heiler sofern er keinen Cooldown hat (30 Minuten) und stelle einen Brunnen. Nur wenn so oft gewiped wird das ich nicht mal zum Splitter ziehen komme dann kann ich nix geben! Und genau da hat ein Spieler in Kara gestreikt und wollte nicht weiter. Ich kann mir diese Dinger nicht aus den Rippen schneiden wann ich es will.

Und nen SS auf sich selber zu setzen zeugt nicht gerade von den spielerischen Qualitäten des betreffenden Warlocks!


----------



## Yhoko (8. März 2008)

moin ,

ich denke das ganze liegt an den mischklassen . warum einen krieger zum deff machen , wenn ich zum beispiel einen paladin oder dudu spielen kann . denn dann könnte ich ja mal vielleicht mit denen und überhaupt . leider sterben die reinen supporterklassen ( deffkrieger - holys ) aus . meistens werden deff-tanks und holys sehr geschnitten und kaum noch gespielt , lieber werden mischklassen genommen weil sie angeblich flexibler sind .
das die spieler die supporterklassen spielen auf viel verzichten müßen und mal unterstützung anderer brauchen ( z.b. beim questen ) wird nicht zur kenntnis genommen und nur mal geschriehen wenn es so nicht klappt . kann da aus aus eigener erfahrung als holy berichten , was bekomme ich am wochenende einladungen für kara  um die ohren - aber niemand hilft mir bei der pre . so und ähnlich geht es dem krieger . oder nur einladungen für hero-ins. aber wie sollen wir ´kleinen´ehrfahrung sammeln , uns ausrüsten und wohlwollend werden wenn wir nur auf höhststufe angesappelt werden und uns sonst nur blöde kommentare anhören müßen . also meiner persöhnlichen meinung nach hat blizzard die grund-supporter-klassen durch die mischklassen kaputt gemacht , denn diese ( bei mir persöhnlich sind das palas,shamys und dudus ) meinen tatsächlich den job der reine , auf ihren zweck ausgelegten klassen genauso gut oder sogar besser machen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko

ps.: und das die mischklassen den deff-kriegern und holys aus prinzip alles selber auf bedarf weg würfeln steht nun mal fest . den ein pala usw. könnte , würde , müßte , mag , hätte dann ja viellcht auch mal die möglichkeit  zum besseren tank oder heiler zu mutieren - aber das ist ein anderes thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elronmaloní (8. März 2008)

Also ich habe kein problem als pala die inis auf normal. Kan ich auf holy tanken oda wenn ich tank geskillt bin heilen habe einfach zu dickes equip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber rnd´s nehme ich nur auf normal mit und net auf hero! Aber ich habe das Problem mit meim hunter/mage das man net immer nen tank findet oda nen heiler auf Die nachtwache Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. März 2008)

ich alls krieger geh sowieso nur sehr ungern mit random gruppen wegen der übermäßig hohen reppkosten und weil dann doch wieder irgendeiner miten in der ini aussteigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (8. März 2008)

wenn ihr beim tanken probleme habt un kein bock drauf habt, löscht halt eure chars... es gibt dd-klassen ohne ende... da kann ma sich pseudo damage dealer wie krieger un palas sparen...

krieger, die nicht auf deff skillen versauen das spiel...


----------



## trixe (8. März 2008)

Lordixzorn01 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind und bleiben die paar bekloppten die denken das Du als Tank ( bin und bleibe Deff) es schon richten wirst. Wie schon erwähnt, neulinge können sich unterordnen aber  die "alten Hasen" die wissen alles besser. Neulich ich tanke 3 Mobs an und beschäftige sie,da sieht mein Pala und mein Heiler und Na klar auch der Jäger den End boss, was machen die knalltüten gib in saures und machen sich am Boss zu schaffen. Der jäger hatte woll sein Pet vergessen jedenfalls als der Heiler Tod war der Jäger Kurz davor Da meckert der Pala rum und meint ich Könnte auch noch denn Boss beschäfftigen. Alles  schwachmaten. Ne. Und das beste ist die Kicken mich raus und meinten ich könnte nichts Klasse . Die lvl 54,55,51 ich lvl65



ich hoffe, du hast dir deren namen gemerkt und auf igno gesetzt.


----------



## Fröggi1 (8. März 2008)

Hi zusammen

Muss echt sagen das stimmt mit der aggro. Ich kan tausendmal sagen sie sollen mich antanken lassen und s mach keiner im endeffekt seh ich manchmal aufm dmgmeter das irgend ein stoff mehr heal gekrigt hat als ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Darum geh ich jezt eigentlich immer in Stammgrp die wissen dan imerhin was antanken heist.


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> wenn ihr beim tanken probleme habt un kein bock drauf habt, löscht halt eure chars... es gibt dd-klassen ohne ende... da kann ma sich pseudo damage dealer wie krieger un palas sparen...
> 
> krieger, die nicht auf deff skillen versauen das spiel...




Noch so ein gestrafter... Jeder kann das Spielen was er will aus und Ende und Off Warris versauen das Spiel net sie gehören dazu!

__________________________________
edit: 

LEUTE WIE DU VERSAUEN DAS SPIEL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Struppistrap (8. März 2008)

Wenn ich schon höhre "Krieger machen keinen dmg".....
Was für klassen spielen wohl die leute, die sowas sagen? Absoluter schwachsinn....

Tanken macht halt einfach keinen spaß. Es strengt weit mehr an als dd, und wenn irgendwas passiert bist du automatisch dran schuld. Ist doch logisch, dass da niemand lust auf tanken hat.


----------



## Zhou Tai (8. März 2008)

Ich hab net alles gelesen aber ich als Eulchen habso manchen tank erlebt der plannlos eeeeeh rumtankte wenn man es so nennen will da mus ich meistens einschreiten und erklären was zu erst kommt targets etc.
Aber wenn ichen fähigen tank in der gruppe habe hab ich kein problem mich unterzuordnen.
Tank=Anführer


----------



## aixo (8. März 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> krieger, die nicht auf deff skillen versauen das spiel...



Du hättest dir den obersten Platz auf meiner Ignore-Liste verdient.
Nach dir gäbs wohl nur Firemages, Holypalas und Feraldruids.

Und du spielst sicher nen Combatschurken ^^

Ach, was reg ich mich auf.. *g


----------



## Blooddrunk (8. März 2008)

also ich hab nen def-pala gespielt aber nachdem ich gilde gewechselt hab und n vergelter als raidsupport notwendig war spiele ich jetzt vergelter und das macht mir persönlich mehr spaß als schutz-paladin ^^
aber ich spiel mir auch n krieger-twink hoch der auf 70 nach 2-3 kara/gruul/mag-runs dann schutz-krieger wird. ich find mit nem krieger is das tanken wesentlich anspruchsvoller und macht mehr spaß als mit nem pala.
immer nur weihe spammen macht kein spaß und du darfst nach jeder gruppe saufen ^^

aber auf unserm server is das auch so mit den tanks... ich bin zum glück in ner tank-reichen-raid-gilde ^^
aber wenn du mal ne random-hero-grp suchst fehln echt immer tanks und/oder heiler... das is schon nervig... denk aber es is auf jedem realm so weil keiner die verantwortung für die wipes übernehmen will ^^


----------



## Martok (8. März 2008)

aixo schrieb:


> Du hättest dir den obersten Platz auf meiner Ignore-Liste verdient.
> Nach dir gäbs wohl nur Firemages, Holypalas und Feraldruids.
> 
> Und du spielst sicher nen Combatschurken ^^
> ...



agree  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankey (8. März 2008)

Ich spiele einen Deftank. 

Ich gehe aber nicht mit jedem mit. Dazu sind mir die Repkosten einfach zu hoch.

Alleine Questen? naja. Nicht ohne meinen persönlichen Heiler.
PVP steh ich eh nicht drauf.


----------



## BloodyLove (8. März 2008)

es gibt natürlich in jeder klasse "dumme" spieler... also solche die ihre Klasse einfach nicht verstehen bzw. die Spielmechanik von WoW nicht begriffen haben...

Vor 2 tagen waren wir mit unseren Twinks in ZF und da wollte ein Taurenkrieger "tanken" ..... nun gut.... nach dem ersten wipe (2. bossgruppe) haben wir ihn darauf hingewiesen er möge doch bitte in die Verteidigungshaltung wechseln.... nach 1 Minute sprachlosigkeit erschien dann auch auch das Schild über seinem kopf... er hatte wohl den button dafür endlich gefunden...

Aber als wir dann sagten er müsse die ziele spotten... meinte er nur "was? wasn das?" ...
Wir haben dann erzählt dass das aggro erzeugt und die Aufmerksamkeit des Gegners auf ihn gelenkt wird....
Er daraufhin: "blödsinn, rüstung zerreisen bringt viel mehr" (ich vermute er hat das mit dem "rüstung zerreisen" mal irgendwo in nem forum gelesen oder so...)
naja, nach dem 2. wipe war er urplötzlich off...

Ich habe selber einen 70er Warri... bis vor kurzem noch Tank ... aber das hat mir nun so garkeinen spaß gemacht... seitdem bin ich ein reiner PVP und Arena-Krieger (liegt auch daran, dass wir in unserem Raid einfach genug Tanks haben)

Mein Instanz-Char ist jetzt ein Holy-Priester und mein PVP Char der Warri.. so machen PVP UND Instanzen wieder spaß


----------



## Martok (8. März 2008)

lenon schrieb:


> ich bin def tank schon seid 1,5 jahren und habe kein problem mit random gruppe
> würde natürlich schon oft angepisst das ich nicht tanken kann aber ehrlich gesagt mag ich da immer nur eins zu sagen wer keinen tank gespielt hat sollte da ruhig mal seine worte zügeln
> zum thema rep kosten, wen intressieren die noch heut zu tage ein paar daily`s und ihr hab genug asche pure ausrede für leute die keinen bock haben
> ich spiele fast ausschliesslich mit random`s und kann dazu nur sagen mit jedem mal ist es aufregend wer will den ohne einmal denn geistheiler zu sehen in eine inni
> mfg lenon



der vorteil wenn man öfters mal in random gruppen rumläuft:
man trifft neue leute, die ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein müssen.
oft trifft man dort gemütliche und entspannte zeitgenossen.


----------



## Nenji (8. März 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> wenn ihr beim tanken probleme habt un kein bock drauf habt, löscht halt eure chars... es gibt dd-klassen ohne ende... da kann ma sich pseudo damage dealer wie krieger un palas sparen...
> 
> krieger, die nicht auf deff skillen versauen das spiel...



So ein Kommentar versaut auch einiges.... 

wenns dir net passt dann zock dir nen tank


----------



## Raude (8. März 2008)

Also ich bin TankPala aus Überzeugung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und besonders ausgestorben fühle ich mich, trotz meines Alters auch nicht


----------



## ZyL (8. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Tja der Tank kann halt nur Tanken.
> 
> Farmen: wenn man sehr viel Geduld hat
> PvP: lol
> ...




Geht auch als Tank ohne Probleme, ich brauche nicht länger als andere Warris auch. Im PVP bin ich auch als Deff gerne gesehen. Es gibt genügend Krieger und Schurken auf Seiten der Allianz die glauben mich down zu bekommen. Die Heiler freuen sich wenn se lieber den Deff kitzeln als den Heiler selbst. In WS oder EOS Flaggenträger zu spielen im Deffeq ist auch immer wieder toll... wenn 10 Allianzer mich bearbeiten wollen und ich dennoch die Flagge abgeben kann. Einzig und allein Arathi ist so ne sache, dort finde ich zu 90 % egos.

Aber Questen und Farmen ist überhaupt kein prob, erst recht nicht das farmen. Blockeq an und mass pull mit bis zu 30 mobs.


edith meint, das TANKPROBLEM kommt euch nur so vor. Kaum ein Raid sucht ein Tank, sofern der MT net grad abhaut, fazit: kein Tankproblem. Das Tanks nicht Random gruppen gehen wundert mich nicht. Auch ich geh nicht Random außer man bietet mir 100g das ich mitkomm. Hab Random nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, kk auch mal gute, aber das sind ausnahmefälle. Ich geh lediglich mit Leuten aus der FL oder Gilde in Inis, bei denen ich weiß sie benehmen sich und bauen kein Scheiß. Ihr seid selbst dran Schuld wenn eure Tanks nicht mitgehen. Also baut keinen Scheiß und benimmt euch, dann geht eventl auch die Tanks wieder Rdm.


----------



## Minkio (8. März 2008)

Naja ich bin Tank und ich kann die meisten sehr gut verstehen. Denn du als Tank bist immer der Arsch. Kannst nicht gescheit farmen, wenn du Bock auf Damatch hast, skillst um und ne halbe Stunde später heult die Gilde rum das kein Tank da ist. Naja ich bin so cracy und hab mir deshalb nen 2ten Warri hoch geplayed. Der nun mit 69 die BG's rockt und dann mit 2,4 fettes mega Equip hat und ich endlich gescheit Arena machen kann, ohne schlechtes Gewissen etc. Desweiteren gehöre auch ich zu den Tanks der nie nicht Random in Innies geht, sucked derbe und ich hab weiß gott besseres zutun als mir am Abend fette Reppe zu farmen.

So long Kilian


----------



## essey (8. März 2008)

wie wärs mit nem neuen Skill im Def-Tree....

".... vermindert Eure Repkosten um 45% und..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich habe mir auch mal einen Krieger gelevelt. Konnte mich erst nicht entscheiden ob ich nun dd oder def werde. Bin jetzt def und finde immer ne instanz-gruppe. Bin sehr zufrieden, denn tanken macht mir auch spaß ^^

Heroics geh ich nur mit der Gilde oder kumpels. Ich hab allerdings den Vorteil dass ich Repkosten mit meinem Jäger in null komma nix wieder gefarmt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da der Jäger in Instanzen für mich zu langweilig ist hab ich nen Krieger auf 70 gelevelt, weil tanken halt mehr ne Art "Aufgabe" für mich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hat einfach mehr action und mal was zu tun! Allerdings ist es auch schwer genug Kara-taugliches Def-Equip zu sammeln.... ><


----------



## Barkingdog (8. März 2008)

Gorotto schrieb:


> Heho
> 
> Also ich habe selber einen Krieger hochgezogen und war eine Zeit lang Deff geskillt. Ich muss sagen was ich da mitgemacht habe geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, ich habe bestimmt 7-8 Hexer auf meine Ignore liste gesetzt die sich strikt geweigert haben ihren Wichtel auszupacken mit der begründung der mache ja keinen Schaden. Kurzerhand das Ende vom Lied war ich hab umgeskillt und werd auch nicht mehr auf Deff Skillen es tut mir zwar Leid für die wenigen Spieler die in Ordnung waren aber ich tu mir diesen Stress nicht mehr an. Generell verstehe ich Spieler nicht die es sich mit einem Tank verscherzen ich mein wieso isses so Schwer dme Tank ein bisschen Zeit zu geben zum Antanken NEIN da muss dann noch bevor ich den ersten Schlag gemacht habe en Spontan Pyro auf den Mob fliegen HALLO? hackt et und wenn man dem Mage (oder andere Klasse) dann darauf anspricht er solle dies doch sein lassen und dann nur dumme komments kommen brauch man sich ja wohl net wundern wenn man auf einmal Gruppenlos ist und aus der Inztanz geportet wird.
> 
> Aber das ist ja noch nicht mal das Ende vom Lied jetzt wo ich meinen Krieger Furor geskillt habe werde ich geflamed mit Komments ala "Boah ihr verkackten Krieger seid alle nur noch auf MS oder Furor samma denkt ihr überhaupt an die anderen Spieler die wegen euch keine Inztanzen mehr gehen können?" ehm joa Oo dazu sag ich dann jetzt erstmal nichts weiter ...



Ich kann mich dir nur anschließen, besonders Hms können das sehr gut nicht antanken lassen und es ist leider gottes so das es in fast jeder ini der fall ist ob hero oder zb Kara. 
Inzwischen bin ich auch soweit das ist sage keine rsndoms mehr nur noch gilde. Aber die besten Tanks sind imer noch die die meinen mit ihrem Pvp eqip weiter kommen zuwollen weil es ja mehr ausdauer und crit hat. da frage ich mich manchmal echt hallo hats du dich schonmal mit deinem char auseinander gesetzt??? ich denke eher nicht. naja noobs soll es immer geben.

Ich tanke eigendlich sehr gerne aber auch nur wenn ich weiß wer in der gruppe ist denn sonst habe ich echt kein nerv mehr drauf.


----------



## Erdwusel (8. März 2008)

Ein großer Grund der fehlenden Tanks ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur wegen dem verlangen danch Dmg, sondern auch ein klein wenig die Gruppenverteilung.
In 5er Inis braucht man auf alle Fälle 1 Tank.
Für die 25er Raids sind 5 reine Tanks aber zu viel, da kann evtl auch mal ein Dudu, Pala oder Off-Krieger einen leichteren Mob übernehmen.
In SSC hat ein Holypala die Murlocs getankt, das geht mit passendem Equip auch.

Und Gold farmen mit meinem Tank-Pala geht auch relativ einfach.
Ich such mir halt immer gleich Gruppen, wo man reinspringen kann, da fallen einige meist schon von alleine um, ohne das ich da mal draufgehauen hab, das erledigen dann meine Schilde, Auren, Weihe und Segen für mich.
Es ist nicht viel mehr Manaverbrauch als wenn ich die Mobs einzeln mache, spare dadurch aber Zeit und Mana.
Wenn ich mal was besonderes brauche, dann hol ich meinen Shadow aus dem Stadt und lege mit dem los, dafür ist er ja mein Farmi.


----------



## Gryphus (8. März 2008)

Ich sehe das Problem alleine an der Arena und dem momentan erscheinungsbild des PVP's.

Ich bin spiele einen Ally Shamy Heiler, und kann die Warrris "TANKS" schon verstehen, du kannst zwar PVP mit deinem Deff auch machen, klar kein Thema aber es macht keinen Spass keine Kills und im AV maximal dazu da um Ganni und Drek zu tanken. Ich will nicht bestreiten das nicht auch Warris gibt dennen das Spass macht, aber es ist bestimmt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Wenn man als Deff geskillter Warri, Pala oder Dudu auch in den BG's oder Arena eine effektive möglichkeit hätte dann würde es auch wieder mehr Deff geskillt geben.

Das gleiche Trift auch auf die Heiler zu, ich heile auch gerne in den BG's aber wenn ich einen S2 oder S3 Verstärker sehe frage ich mich doch auch sollte ich mir nicht S1 für Verstärker zusammen farmen, und dann in Arena gehen?

Mal davon abgesehen das Heiler wie auch Tanks in Random Gruppen immer wieder auf voll Boon's trift, die schaffen die unmöglichsten vips zu produzieren, womit man dann 20 - 30g Rep Kosten kommt wen nicht sogar mehr.


so Gry


----------



## Gysir (8. März 2008)

Moinsen,
Nach meiner Erfahrung wird von irgentwie allen DD´lern folgendes Vorausgesetzt: Tank und Healer sollten für normale 5 inzen schon komplett Blau equipt sein und vllt ein paar epics aber die DD´ler selbst  brauchen nochj nicht so weit mit dem equip sein, und bei den wäre es auch nicht schlimm wenn die eine PvP skillung haben.

Das erschwert doch schon ungemein den Einsieg als Tank finde ich. Ich habe von Holy pala auf Prot umgeskillt und dachte mir mal: kannst ja mal was neues probieren, skillste mal auf prot um und guckst ob tanken was für dich ist.  Da ich aber zu der zeit nur 2-3 blaue tank sachen hatte und sonst nur Heal sachen, habe ich mir noch ein paar sachen aus den grp q dazugeholt und grüne sachen im AH gekauft. 

Ich suchte mir dann mal eine GRP für DK, und siehe da, was war die erste aussage die ich hörte als die mich betrachteten: "Wie bis du den ausgerüstet das wird doch eh ein wipe .. fast alles nur grünes gammel Zeug ..." 
Habe mir dann 2 andere leute aus der gilde geladen und wir sind dann ohne wipe dadurch!

Ich verstehe nicht warum alle leute von healern bzw Tanks erwarten das die für die jeweilige inze überdurchschnittlich ausgerüstet sind, aber wenn man die dann mal drauf anspricht das die noch eine PvP skillung haben und auch noch insignien der Allianz angelegt haben kommen meist nur dumme Sprüche zurück wie: "lol warum sollte ich umskillen , ich mache auch so genug schaden" , aber auf den Tanks wird immer rumgehackt von wgen off skillung usw.


----------



## HeinzII (8. März 2008)

Die vorwiegend assoziale Community kann auch den überzeugtesten Deff dazu bringen keiner mehr sein zu wollen - ganz einfach.

Außerdem : JEDE Klasse hat 3 !! ich betone 3 ! in Worten : DREI .. Skilltrees

JEDE KLASSE HAT DREi SKILLTREES   ...    J-E-D-E   K-L-A-S-S-E .... auch Warris und Co.

Ergo : Jeder kann seinen Char so variieren wie es IHM SELBER gefällt !

Leute wie Du ärgers sich also im Endeffekt nur darüber daß DIE ANDEREN nicht so geskillt sind, wie es DIR gut gefallen würde


STOP KLASSENFASCHISMUS IN DER WOW COMMUNITY


----------



## theriggiboy (8. März 2008)

naya eig ganz normal das es ned so viele tanks und healer gibst
weil jeder braucht sie und dd's gibst eben so viele^^


----------



## ProudLuna (8. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ich kann dich ja gut verstehen das du was gegen PvP'ler hast denn dein Char brauch länger ehe er so toll aussieht und vor Epix platzt. Aber seit doch froh das es den Leuten leichter gemacht wird Dmg Equip zu bekommen denn somit geht es im Raid schneller voran und ihr bekommt wiederrum schneller eure gewünschten Items damit ihr nicht benachteiligt wird. Olles geflame Leute als noobs zu bezeichnen weil sie von Blizzard die Möglichkeit bekommen haben durch PVP an Items zu kommen ist lächerlich. Außerdem währe ich mich gegen deine Behauptung das wir AFK in Alterac Ehre leechen. PvP vorallem Arena ist auch Arbeit. Für die Waffe brauchst du zB fast 4000 Arena Punkte und wenn du nicht grad in nem 2k Team bist dauert das mehrere Wochen bis du die Punkt zusammen hast. Und dann hast du auch kein ganzes Set sondern ein Item. Und gute Teams zocken fast jeden Tag Arena. Genauso gehen gute PvE'ler fast jeden Tag raiden von den hört man kein Geflame nur von den Leuten denen nicht die Möglichkeit geboten wird Deff Epix so leicht zu farmen -.-


Ich könnte ja mal antworten, lies erst den post, auf den du antwortest bevor du schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,aber das lass ich mal.
Was er oben sagte ist einfach, das jemand der über PvP equip farmt, leider im Normalfall overpowered für den einfachen PVE Content ist. Bei PvP ist ja auch das Thema Aggro nicht so wirkl. interessant. PvP Equip ist auf Burstdamage ausgelegt, fast überall ist auch plus Krit mit drauf. Dies macht die Aggro-Controll nicht so einfach.
Beispiel, mein Verstärker-Shami hatte als er 70 wurde sofort die beiden S1-Waffen (91,2 dps), Rest war halt blau/grün. Wenn ich jetzt in die 70'er 5'er Ini's ging, musste ich furchtbar aufpassen beim Aggro unter den Tank zu bleiben.Sry zu sagen. bei einem Deff.-Krieger, blau equipped, sehr schwierig, Bär oder Palatank ging es. 
Der Deff. - Krieger hat keine Chance sein Equip wie die andere Klassen im PVP, egal ob Arena oder Ehre, zu verbessern. Hero-Marken bekommt er auch nicht, einzige Chance ist also eine Kara-Gruppe zu finden, um dort das Equip so zu verbessern um z.B. in Hero's mitgenommen zu werden. Wer nimmt denn einen blauen Deff.-Krieger,der unter 13k HP hat, in eine Hero mit?? 

Auch bei uns auf dem Server werden ständig Tanks gesucht, aber siehe die Posts oben, ich habe bei meinem  Krieger(Kara-equip), auch keine Lust Rep.-Kosten farmen zu gehen, in Ini's, wo ich max den Ruf brauche. 1x die Woche Kara, Marken und das Equip das noch fehlt, das war es dann für ihn. Als Twink sind 25'er (Gruuhl/Maggi) quasi ausser Reichweite, ZA reicht das Equip nur bedingt, also warte ich bis genügend Marken da sind, um die durch Kara noch nicht gefüllten Slots, anders zu füllen. Gefarmt wird nicht mit ihm, im Damageequip macht er "massig" Schaden, mit einer 2h gecrittet so 700, das macht richtig Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

An sonsten wird er nur rausgeholt, wenn Gilde/Freunde rufen, ansonsten bleibt er auf dem Char-Auswahlfenster stehen.


----------



## Garkjell (8. März 2008)

Nene ... Tanks und Healer gibts auf jedem Realm weitaus genug ... die wurden nur durch ne Menge Vollpfosten vergrault und gehen wirklich nur noch mit ihrer Gilde irgendwo hin, weil die aufeinander eingespielt sind, wenig Kommunikation zwischen ihnen notwendig ist und alle ihre Jobs kennen und auch zu 99,9% so machen wie es funktioniert, und nicht erst 15 minuten lang alles erklärt werden muß ^^

Ich als Def auf Malygos (Nachtelf-Krieger, reißt mir ruhig den Kopf ab das ich kein Zwerg bin ^^) mach das nicht anders .. Hero-Ini? Klar, bin ich für zu haben wenn ich weiß mein Equip reicht aus, minimum 2 aus meiner Gilde oder FL bei sind und ich die Zeit habe weil ich nicht meinetwegen Raid-Reservist bin ..

Aber eine komplette Random-Truppe? Neee ... hatte ich 1 mal bei Kara gehabt ... wir brauchten über 4 Tage (ständig sind welche abgesprungen und dann ging stundenlang das Gesuche nach nem neuen Heiler oder Hexer oder Mage los) und hatten weder Nethergroll, Nightbane oder den Prinzen geschafft ... selbst der schnöde Siechhuf blieb stehen .. bis Kurator gecleared .. jeder Boss war teilweise bis zu 4 Wipes .. (Ja, ich gebe zu zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich 72 Std erst auf Def umgeskillt und miserabel -> 4 grüne, 5 blaue und 1 Lila Reperaturbedürftige Teile, equipped, aber der Kurator, die Maid und Moroes blieben IMMER bei mir bis auf Moroes verschwinden, und die DDs waren teils full T4 oder besser ...)

Kernaussage bleibt: Tanks + Healer sind massig vorhanden, gehen nur nicht mit jedem "dahergelaufenen" Haufen mit, weil sie a) keinen Bock haben Rep-Kosten zu farmen, b) sie noch weniger Lust haben vor jedem Boss 10 Minuten TS-Diskusionen zu führen wie er angegangen werden soll und c) weil sie eh meistens in eigener Gilde untwerwegs sind ^^


----------



## DJ-Wolf (8. März 2008)

bin auch n deff-tank und geh auch rnd, sogar täglich, nur wenn zwei unnötige wipes sind bin ich instant weg

das erspart alzuviele rappkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg wolf


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2008)

mir hat deff-tank spas gemacht... bis ich die riesen repp kosten+unhoeflichkeit der mitspielr merkte


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Ich denke mal gildenlose Tanks sterben aus, weil  die eher PvP machen, als sich mit Random-Gruppe rumzuschlagen.
Aber wir in der Gilde...wir haben Tanküberschuss, 2 *mussetn* DDs werden, damit sie mitraiden durften, was sie natürlich nur allzu gern gemacht haben.


----------



## torpedo979 (8. März 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> naja krieger mit arena crap haben eh nixc in inis  zu suchen,die werden gleich wieder gekickt
> das sind noobs..meine meinung die solln ihr pvp macher mit ihren cheaterklamotten und gut ist
> 
> aber ansonsten ka ich find das tanken hat den reiz seid bc verloren es macht irgendwie kein spaß mehr
> ...




Entschuldige- was ist das denn bitte für ein SCHWACHSINN???

ms-arenakrieger schaffen es mit ordentlicher sockelung/verzauberung und spielweise auf jeden fall in jeder hero-ini auf die obersten (dps)-plätze!
und da nehm ich als tank lieber nen s1 gladiator-krieger mit als einen blau-equippten möchtegern-fury (gutes fury-equip kriegt man halt nur mit unmengen von badges bzw. ab za/t5 was ordentliches)
außerdem kann der gladiator-krieger dank hohem resi-wert auch gleich noch mehr einstecken.

ich rede hier übrigens NICHT von raids sondern von "normalen" hero-instanzen.


----------



## torpedo979 (8. März 2008)

HeinzII schrieb:


> Die vorwiegend assoziale Community kann auch den überzeugtesten Deff dazu bringen keiner mehr sein zu wollen - ganz einfach.
> 
> Außerdem : JEDE Klasse hat 3 !! ich betone 3 ! in Worten : DREI .. Skilltrees
> 
> ...




/signed


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...


ja ist bei uns auch so
und wir wollen dd sein weil man als tank nur angelabbert wird das man keine aggro halten kann und das obwohl bevor man nen schritt auf den boss macht links und rechts schon die zauber vorbei fliegen-.-
ich zieh jetzt grad nen dudu hoch und will den auf feral skillen aber ich bleibe mit meinem warri furor bzw. MS wenn ich umskille weil ich kein bock auf das generve habe!!!


----------



## SehrBoehZe (8. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Nunja,
> 
> sagen wir so, den packe ich extremst ungerne aus! Den Grund wüsstest du wenn du dich mit den Skillungen beschäftigst =) Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich Spiel auf Account 2 auch seid 3 Jahren nen Tank und den Wichtel brauchst du in 5er Ini's NULL KOMMA NULL! Wenn du wipest nur weil der Wichtel ned draussen wa machst du allerdings grundlegend was verkehrt sry..... Bei uns steht ned ma nen Wichtel in den 25ern weil dann ma ebend 15% dmg von jedem Hexer fehlt (ja das wäre dir aufgefallen wenn du dir die vernünftigen Skillungen angeschaut hättest, und NEIN ich meine keine Gebrechen Skillung)
> 
> ...



och menno, so in der art wollte ich das grad auch schreiben!

aber storm, ich glaub der typ von dem du die quote bezogen hast, spielt grad ma nen 65er tank, der hat die 25er inis vielleicht noch nichmal von innen gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wo du recht hast, hast du recht!

Sylaa aka der Sukku-Killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (8. März 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Man wird ja wohl die Berechtigung haben als Krieger / Paladin Schaden machen zu wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein ich habe kein verständnis wenn ein Pala meint dmg machen zu müssen was er numal auch nicht tut!

Ich nehme keinen möchte gern Pala mit der mein als dd mitkommen zu wollen dann hätte er sich nen anderen Char machen sollen!!!

Und die sache mit den Tanks liegt nur an Blizzard da die viel zu viel in PVP wert legen und zu viel Ausbauen, einfach das PVP etwas Uninteressanter machen, ich Bezahle kein Geld damit PVP mache ich will PVE machen wie viele andere auch nur wenn jeder (Trottel) meint PVP machen zu müssen soll er auch da bleiben und nicht mit seinem PVP Crap der keinen DMG macht den leuten im PVE die sachen wegwürfeln


----------



## irtool (8. März 2008)

Es gibt genügend Tanks. Das ist Fakt. Aber nicht für Random-Gruppen *g*

Warum? Weil viele Spieler in Random-Gruppen oft absolut unkooperativ sind, wild herum wuseln und springen wie im PVP (bringt so ca. ziemlich garnichts und nervt nur. :-)) und nebenbei oft null Geduld haben, drängeln etc.

Manche Spieler sollten sich manchmal einfach merken, dass der Hase im Pve anders läuft, der Tank sagt was wann gepullt wird und nicht irgendein daher gelaufener DD nur weil er in 30min Arena-Spiele mit seinen Freunden machen muss.


Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen, dass viele Tanks oft sehr unbeholfen sind, relativ unfähig in Sachen Kommunikation was Targets, Taktiken etc. angeht. 
Wenn man einfach mal öfter ein bisschen mit den Spielern reden würde, könnte man sich auch so manch einen Wipe ersparen...


----------



## Gumbie (8. März 2008)

ich als tank habe das problem, wenn ich on komme (haste zeit für ......) mindestens 2 wisper auf einmal -.-
naja für gilde helf ich aus aber für jemand mit dem ich mal in ner ini war mach ich das nur wenn ich wirklich bock habe.


----------



## Gradeo (8. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hättest du Lust dich von irgendwelchen Random Boons anschnauzen zu lassen und in jeder Heroic Ini 20g Repkosten zu farmen ?




hehe^^


----------



## tp_ (8. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Und lass mich raten, du rufst auch nach jeder Trashgruppe nach nem GS und weigerst dich weiterzugehen wenn



Hm, nicht weniger nervig wie DDs die bei jeder Ratte die sie killen müssen nach einem Int Buff schreien - und ohne Wille Buff den Trash in Kara nicht angehen können .... weil dann 0,035% Damage fehlen könnten


----------



## Beloxy (8. März 2008)

Ich spiel Furry,
mit Kara Deff Equic im Gepäck .. Kleines Beispiel: Alterac Balindis, Aufruf TANK RAN, via Outfitter umgezogen auf Deff und ran an die Kleine, Leben geht kontinuierlich nach unten .. also 0 Heilung, ok ist mit Instanzen nicht zu vergleichen aber da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn kein Krieger mehr tanken will .
WEIL ES EINFACH KEINEN FUN MACHT !!

Die Frage im Channel "Kannst du TANKEN" hab ich schon mit "Kannst du HEILEN" beantwortet 
Kam nichts mehr zurück ..


----------



## LouisDeFunes (8. März 2008)

Seltsam, ich kann das Problem weiß Gott nicht verstehen. Auf Alexstraza gibts wohl keinen Tankmangel. Gildenintern geht nicht viel außer Kara und Gruul mit einem Bündnis zusammen. Ansonsten habe ich Probleme Gruppen zu finden, meist klappt es erst 23 Uhr nachts. Dann bin ich allerdings sofort startklar, Tränke und Food hab ich meist dabei.
Einziges Problem, was mir immer wieder auffällt, mit steigendem Equipment steigt zwar der Dmg exorbitant, Aggro ist allerdings immer noch ein Problem. Wenn man gut ausgestattet ist, kein Schaden, keine Wut, keine Spezialattacken, kein AGGRO! (Schildschlag braucht halt Wut!) Omen habe einige eben noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Lewa (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...


man findet nirgentwo tanks auch bei uns auf fw...alle sind off oder haben kein bock oder hängen schon in anderen gruppen rum, bei heroics isses am schlimmsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kennyxd (8. März 2008)

michamonk schrieb:


> Welcher tank hat schon lust mit randoms rep kosten zu farmen....




das ist der punkt, es gibt viele tanks, aber mit randoms hat man einfach keine lust
such dir ne stammgrp


----------



## Nyconchen (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...



immer diese noob threads....
du wirst es noch mitbekommen wieso die warries kein bock mehr haben.
Weil die anderen ihre klasse nicht spielen können und somit ständig wipen.
Und die repkosten erheblich sind ! Schon darüber nachgedacht ?
Mich nervt es hier das immer jeder Schwachsinn gleich gepostet würd von scheinbar 12 jährigen und dann nicht mal Gehirn einschalten...


----------



## TheArea51 (8. März 2008)

Stimmt "irtool" 

Man merkt sofort die ganzen Gimps die Überwiegend PVP machen wie Dumm die sich im PVE Anstellen und dmg machen die mit ihren Crap Auch nicht^^


----------



## Thoralfus (8. März 2008)

Hch wie lustig hier manche posts  sind.    Die haben es wirklich noch nicht geschnackelt des jede Klasse  3 Skillbäume hat  und ein solche Ignoranz  und Verblendung an den Tag legen das es einem Angst und  Bange wird.  Jeder gut gespielte Off Krieger, Ele Schamane, Retri pala ist seinen platz mehr als wert.  Das erst mal zu unseren Spielgenossen  die alternative Skillungen nicht für voll nehmen.

Desweiteren kann ich des durchaus verstehen, wenn sich keiner fürs tanken findet, wenn sich wie au bei mir geschehen keiner drum kümmert des Spott nur alle 10 Sekunden geht,und er daher etwas Schaden frisst, weil er schon beim Pull die arkane Macht mit nem pyro zündet :, denn ich bin durchaus gerne bereit au in non- heroics zu tanken in dem mich mir mein Defgear anzieh , aber denn möchte ich au kein Geheule weil dieses und jenes wegen nicht geskillt  nicht so klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was des mit dem S1 angeht, teilweise ist das Equip durchaus sehr nützlich um  des Thema Ausrüstung farmen etwas zu verkürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das S1 nicht das Maß aller Dinge ist sollte aber klar sein, und wer dergestalt meint skilled krieger wegen S1 teilen die Aufnahme zu verweigern sollte es eher mal auffen Versuch ankommen lassen .


----------



## Goranos (8. März 2008)

Hi,
ich denke es liegt vor allem daran, dass alle qualifizierten Tanks keine Lust haben in Randomgroups repkosten zu farmen weil viele Leute die in Randomgruppen spielen oft nicht die nötige Konzentration für normale 70ger Inztanzen und Hero-Dungeons mitbringen und dadurch oft Wipes verschulden, denn auch wenn man nur in eine normal 70 INztanz geht es sind taktiken und Konzentration vonnöten.
Naja man kann sich den Rest denken, also 
So longh
GOranos


----------



## Taroth (8. März 2008)

Ey mir geht das sowas von auf den Senkel jetzt haltet doch mal die S Sets da raus. Wer PVE machen will der macht PVE und wer PVP machen will macht PVP wenn jemand Tanken will dann tankt er im pve da hat das pvp gar nix mit zu tun. jetzt ist aber mal gut hier ...


----------



## Hell1Dragon (8. März 2008)

Halutape schrieb:


> liegt doch auf der hand, als tank kann man kaum pvp betreiben, wird in innis nur genatzt und bekommt fett repp kosten....als dd'ler haste halt net so die hohen repp kosten, kannst einigermassen pvp betreiben und und und







Jo ich bin t4 t5 tank ich gehe nur mit der gilde in inis weil alles andere is schwachsin mit leuten rep kosten farmen gehn die hire scheiß chars nich spielen konnen ihr braucht euch nich wundern das siech kein tank mehr meldet echt leute lernt spielen


----------



## Kayano (8. März 2008)

Ich selbst spiele seit 2 Jahren ebenfalls einen Krieger. Anfangs MS geskillt, mit 60 dann Furor war es nicht immer leicht Gruppen zu finden, es sei denn man ging Gildenintern. Ab BC habe ich mich dann entschieden auf deff zu skillen. Nun spiele ich seit ca. einem Jahr deff Warri und stelle mir aus Prinzip die Gruppen selbst zusammen. Ich bestimme das Setup und meist habe ich am Ende nur mir bekannte Spieler in der Gruppe. Denn was alle deff Krieger bereits erkannt haben: Random gehen bringt entweder a) nur Reppkosten, oder b) mehr Leute auf der Ignoreliste ^^ Denn wie schon erwähnt nimmt man oftmals neunmalkluge "Twinks" mit. Von daher: Random gehen und nur am rumwipen? Nein danke. Krieger haben ihre Stammleute und ich denke, egal wie viel andere betteln und flamen, sie hätten selbst auch genug reppkosten, wir selbst zahlen am Ende doch das meiste (es sei denn man hat Kamikaze-DDs dabei), wir gehen trotzdem fast nur Gildenintern ode rmit Freunden :> ^^
Ach btw: Nem Mage, der gleich am Anfang vom Pull nen Instant Pyro raushaut auf einen Mob, den er nicht allein umhauen kann, dem würde ich auch nicht abspotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Shit happens liebe DDs ^^ 
Und zum allgemeinen Tankproblem. Bei uns (Allyseite, kil'Jaeden) gibt es recht viele Tanks und auch wenn ich mal mit dem Mage unterwegs bin hab ich relativ schnell ne Gruppe. Vor allem kommt es hier aber auf Verbindungen an.
Und zum Thema Farmen und PvP. Auch als deff Warri kann man mit gutem off Equip gut farmen, z.B. Urluft und die dann verscherbeln (10 Urluft in 1,5h). Und PvP... Tja, das geht als deff nunmal nicht. Und wenn man halt dann mal für ein WE für PvP umskillt, kann man es einem auch nicht verübeln wenn man nicht dauernd umskillen will für "irgendwelche" Leute ^^ 

So far
Viel glück beim deff Tank suchen ^^

PS: Wer wie geskillt ist, ist scheiß egal. Jeder spielt so wie es einem spaß macht. Ob off Warri, Eleschami, Eule oder sonst was. Deshalb braucht man niemanden zu flamen. Und mit dem neuen patch werden viele wohl noch mehr whinen, denn dann wird so manche Klasse zum imba DD aufsteigen und andere wohl wieder auf Heal umsatteln :> (Pala & Priester)


----------



## MAczwerg (8. März 2008)

Also bei uns auf den Todeskrallen sieht es mit Tanks schlecht aus, gut das is mir aber egal hab einen dff tank und einen holy paladin.

So ich muss sagen das ich mit meinem Deff tank schneller level kann als mit meinem Holy Pala  also ausreden als def kann man net questen gelten nicht.

Aber nun zum Thema ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das sich die Gruppen selbst regulieren als Tank lass ich einfach jeden DD sterben der sich nicht an die Ziele hält oder ohne anweisung pullt. Da bin ich beinhart und lass den auch 3 mal sterben dann gehen sie eh meisten aus der Gruppe mit so Aussagen wie eh lehrn mal tanken.

Als Heiler mach ich das selbe ich heile niemanden der Absichtlich aggro zieht weil er dem Tank die aggro klaut durch fehlverhalten. Letzten in hdz 1 hat ein 70er mage mit pyro gepullt und als ich sah das der tank ihn nicht abspottet hab ihn auch nicht geheilt. Dann hab ich ihn ala Barlo mitgeteilt das er laufen darf weil ich nicht gewillt bin in zu rezzen und ihn mitgeteilt das ich das solagen machen würde bis er sich benehmen würde, und siehe da der mage konnte sein char wirklich spielen und das soagr gut.....

Aber das wichtigst is meine erfahrung das man den leuten sagen muss warum man sie sterben lässt und das es absicht war das sie jetzt tod sind, und das sie wissen das sie wieder sterben werden wenn sie wieder mist bauen. Uns jede kommunikation muss im gruppen chat sein damit alle in der gruppe wissen das es sich um eine erziehungsmaßnahme handelt und net das ihr was verpennt habt.

Doch bitte beachtet das nicht jeder Hexer gleich den Tod verdient weil er mal aggro zieht, sondern ich lass sie immer sterben wenn sie von anfang an und wiederholt falsch pullen oder so was wie der mage mit dem pyro abzieht bei 6 sekunden cast zeit kann man net irrtümlich gecastet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (8. März 2008)

<--spielt auch deffkrieger 
<--hat aber keine lust auf sogenannte rnd grp´s.....
<--tankt nur für seine gilde........^^


----------



## Phobius (8. März 2008)

Das Problem mit Heilern und Tanks besteht eigentlich schon länger.

Das war auch der Grund wieso ich meinen Schamanen anfangs auf Heal geskillt habe (bis ~40), da es so viel einfacher war ne Instanz Gruppe zu finden.

Die einfachste Lösung hierfür ist sich eine Gilde zu suchen welche mehrere Tanks / Healer hat welche auch mal mit dir losziehen.
Oder einfach guten Kontakt zu den Leuten zu pflegen ... denn wenn man als DD / Supporter / Healer gut spielt wird ein Tank auch wieder mit einem in eine Instanz gehen ...


----------



## Cenarias (8. März 2008)

@


> Nein ich habe kein verständnis wenn ein Pala meint dmg machen zu müssen was er numal auch nicht tut!
> Ich nehme keinen möchte gern Pala mit der mein als dd mitkommen zu wollen dann hätte er sich nen anderen Char machen sollen


mmer diese Pala scheiße von wegen null dmg wenn der pala dmg machen will muss ers sich ne andere 
gruppe suchen die nicht immer das vorurteil hat von wegen palas=null dmg


----------



## SixtenF (8. März 2008)

Kinder was zankt ihr euch denn so rum? wenn der tank mehr repkosten hat bekommt er halt nen splitter mehr, das gleicht das dann wieder aus. aber tanks sind wirklich mangelware :-)

p.s. nicht alle leute im arena1set haben sichs erschummelt :-) und das a2 leachen geht schneller (sieht aber scheisse aus)


----------



## FL_weazz (8. März 2008)

Gysir schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum alle leute von healern bzw Tanks erwarten das die für die jeweilige inze überdurchschnittlich ausgerüstet sind, aber wenn man die dann mal drauf anspricht das die noch eine PvP skillung haben und auch noch insignien der Allianz angelegt haben kommen meist nur dumme Sprüche zurück wie: "lol warum sollte ich umskillen , ich mache auch so genug schaden" , aber auf den Tanks wird immer rumgehackt von wgen off skillung usw.



Weil durch diese Tatsache die Fehlertoleranz der Anderen steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist schade dass leider viel zu oft der "Skill" des Tanks und/oder des Heilers nur an der Ausrüstung festgemacht wird. Kenne sehr gute Krieger mit normaler blauer Ausrüstung die mit Sicherheit viele Episch-Ausgerüstete mit Links in die Tasche stecken!

Ich sehe das Hauptproblem des Kriegermangels aber auch hauptsächlich bei den Repkosten. Das ist schon ein happiger Unterschied zwischen Stoff und Platte.

Und mit welcher Begründung gibt es eigentlich überhaupt unterschiede bei den Repkosten?

Ich als Stoffträger hab so etwa 10 Gold kosten im Schnitt, ein Krieger (weiß es nicht genau) vielleicht 30 Gold! Ich meine der Schmied der auf der Rüstung rumkloppt hat vielleicht schwerere körperliche Arbeit zu leisten, aber der Schneider braucht viel mehr Zeit und mehr Fingerfertigkeit... wäre also mehr als gerechtfertigt wenn alle die gleichen Reparaturkosten hätten!


----------



## Cazor (8. März 2008)

Morbidus schrieb:


> Hmm.....von was bitte sprichst du ?
> Wenn sich ein Tank auf eine Instanz korrekt vorbereitet, dann hat er im Gepäck Fläschchen, bzw Wächter und Kampfelixiere, Heiltranke, entsprechendes Buff-Food (mal gesehen was ein Stack Krebse kostet ?), Alptraumranken, Wetzsteine, evtl. Runen, und und und....
> 
> Ein lustige Random-Wiperunde in Zul Aman kostet da mal fix 200G.....da glaube ich kann man schon von Ausgaben reden.
> ...



 - stimme dir in allem zu. Mein Main ist deff und das nicht erst seit vorgestern. Ich habe extra Twinks, die mir mit ihren Berufen zuarbeiten (Heiltränke sind ja wohl minimum). In Gilden herrscht der Gedanke, der Tank muss eben mit, das ist ganz selbstverständlich. Gut, da kennt man die Leute. Aber die lassen sich auch nicht stören, wenn mal ein DD fehlt für irgendeine Instanz. Der Tank muss, dafür isser ja da. Was soll dieser komische Blizz Einfall mit den hero Instanzenquests? Die DDs wollen nun täglich da rein und die Tanks fluchen vor sich hin. Ich habe einfach nicht die Freizeit, mich da täglich 2-3 Stunden irgendwo rumzukloppen zum x-ten Mal. Für die paar Marken? Das allein macht schon die Lust am tanken zunichte. Ich zieh mir grad noch einen Krieger hoch, alle fragen: wieso einen 2.? Wie würden die wohl schaun, wenn ich den nicht hätte sondern umskille...


----------



## alex93 (8. März 2008)

Ich spiele auf Eredar und ein kollege von mir ist lvl 70 fury warri.
Er meint er habe kein lust Repkosten zu farmen was ich auch befür worten kann.
Wies0 sollte er in random grps tanken?! Er is auch sehr weit mit seiner raid gilde und ist dort nur deff wenn sie raiden gehn (er spacct dann um). Sonst rennt er mit dd equip rum und beidhändigkeit.
In Randoms grp geht er nur non heroic mit fury tanken sonst nicht.

naja ich kann ersteh wieso sie nicht tanken wollen

Achja und die meisten Dudus sind Heal und Feral die wenigsten spielen monkin dudus , weil die nicht so gerne mitgenommen werden wie ich von einem kollegen weiss der selber vor kurzem noch mit seinem lvl70 dudu feral war. Der speccte aber vor kurzem auf heal um.


----------



## Rastas (8. März 2008)

Toppax schrieb:


> Ich spiel nen Bär-geskillten Druiden. Ich war lange Main Tank in Kara und weiss, wie tanken läuft. Und dann muss ich mir in random Gruppen in den normalen Scherbenwelt-Instanzen anhören, dass ich scheisse tanke. Weil der Mage sheep-pull macht und der Heiler schon seine große Heilung raushaut, wenn ich bei 99% Leben bin.
> Und wenn man in random-Groups Markierungen setzt und die Reihenfolge durchgibt, interessiert das auch keine Sau. Totenkopf zuerst killen, warum denn, sind doch noch so viele andere Zeichen da, die mir viel besser gefallen.
> Mir macht Tanken sehr viel Spass, weil es meiner Meinung nach die anspruchsvollste Spielweise in WoW ist (wie oben schon wer gesagt hat, du musst den ganzen Raid und alle Mobs im Auge haben). Aber auch ich hab Random-Gruppen völlig entsagt. Dann tuts mir leid, wenn ne Gruppe nen ganzen Tag im Chat nach nem Tank sucht, aber dann ahne ich schon, wie es ausgeht. 5 wipes und dann haut einer ab, weil der Tank so scheisse ist (ich bin oft zu nett zum selber abhauen).
> ja, leider. Wie gestern mal wieder in Kara. Der Tank-Heiler ist ständig in der Opferung, kein andere Heiler interessiert sich für das Leben des Tanks. Und ich jongliere mit Tränken (wobei wir dann bei den "nicht benötigten Reagenzien wären LOL), Trinkets und "rasende Regeneration". Aber das sieht halt keiner.
> ...



erm lol. du sprichst davon sich von mobs hauen zu lassen sei anspruchsvoll? du hast noch NIE einen heiler gespielt! die komplette gruppe bekommt damage,der tank besonders ... wo setz ich nun blos die heilung ... achso und das mit dem casten der großen heilung ist auch nicht unüblich: wenn der heiler nur ein bisschen skill hat,startet er die heilung,lässt diese durchlaufen falls du mehr damage bekommst oder macht einen vorwärtsschritt um die heilung abzubrechen ... übliches vorgehen... und ganz ehrlich ich kann das mimimi der tanks nicht mehr hören ... wen interessiert es denn,das ich mindestens genausolange für ein mob brauche wie ihr im solo pve ... und nen pve heiler nuken die gegner auch zu gerne im pvp ... ich hab mir allerdings meine klasse ausgesucht und keiner zwingt mich holy zu speccen... achso und heiler bekommen das geflame auch ab in random grps... waah der heal war zu spät dein equip is zu schlecht blabla bla ... dann aber mit der gilde nightbane beim 1st try nuken,klar ich bin gimpie ... 

also stop mimimi und akzeptiert das jeder einen freien willen hat oder twinkt euch halt nen tank oder holy lol ma sehn wie lange es dauert bis ihr umspecct!


----------



## alex93 (8. März 2008)

ehmm lol
Wenn du dmg machn willst/wolltest dann spiel doch keine Pirester, den von dir und gerade von dir wird erwartet das du heilst.
Du brauchst dich nicht zu beschweren, den wenn man nen Shadowpriest spielt muss man damit rechnen das von einem erwartet wird zu heilen.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (8. März 2008)

aixo schrieb:


> Du hättest dir den obersten Platz auf meiner Ignore-Liste verdient.
> Nach dir gäbs wohl nur Firemages, Holypalas und Feraldruids.
> 
> Und du spielst sicher nen Combatschurken ^^
> ...



Beleidige uns Combatschurken mal nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Als DD (LvL 59) kenn ich das Prob keinen Tank zu finden auch schon ganz gut und es graust mir vor späteren Inis. Ich bin froh das ich mittlerweile einge tankige Spieler in meiner F-Liste habe, die wissen das es auch DD gibt die (aus meiner Schurkensicht jetzt mal) wissen was die Finte macht, das Verschwinden sehr wohl auch als Aggro-Reset benutzen, schonmal CP für Nierenhieb ausgegeben haben um nen flüchtenden Gegner lang genug anzuhalten und und und.
Genauso kann da jede reine Schadensklasse was am Aggromanagment drehen (und wenn das auch heisst das man evtl. 4 Sekunden mal nicht auf den Mob haut/castet (übrigens mach ich mir in der kurzen Zeit gern mal ne Kippe an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Es lebe der Satz: "Stirbt der heiler is der Tank schuld, stirbt der Tank ist der heiler schuld, stirbt ein DD hat er selber schuld"

So long

P.S. Repkosten sind antiproportional zur Antankzeit


----------



## Rastas (8. März 2008)

w00t ich bin kein shadowpriest ... lies den text nochmal GENAUSTENS durch ... wenn nicht frag mami mal,die kann dir das bestimmt erklären ...


----------



## alex93 (8. März 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> w00t ich bin kein shadowpriest ... lies den text nochmal GENAUSTENS durch ... wenn nicht frag mami mal,die kann dir das bestimmt erklären ...



Komischer weisse steht in der Datenbank von buffed.de das du auf shadow geskillt bist <.<


----------



## Torglosch (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch so? Tank klassen... warum wollt ihr unbedingt ein ddler sein!?



Haben ja schon einige erwähnt aber ich sags gerne und von Herzen nochmal.

*Damit das spielen Spaß und kein Stress ist*

Mein Krieger ist zwar Schutz geskillt aber ich tanke höchstens noch für die Gilde wenn jemand Hilfe braucht.
Zum einen bieten mir auch die Hero Instanzen genau gar nix was mich weiterbringen würde (naja sethek schultern aber lebe auch gut ohne). Und zum anderen habe ich absolut keinen Nerv mehr mit leuten in eine Instanz zu gehen die Teamplay für ein griechisches fremdwort halten und sich so ca. ab level 20 nicht mehr weiter mit den Fertigkeiten ihrer Klasse beschäftigt haben. Es finden sich im offiziellen Forum und sicher auch hier genug Horrorgeschichten die man als Tank täglich erleben kann. Witzig zu lesen aber nach 2 stunden whipen bis zum ersten Boss (wenn die leute so lange bleiben) hört der spaß auf.

Abgesehen davon, egal was passiert, als Tank bist du Schuld. Dannach dann der Heiler und die DDs sind nur am Motzen weil sie haben ihren Job je gemacht (vorm Tank reinspringen und Bomben z.b.)


----------



## Rastas (8. März 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> Komischer weisse steht in der Datenbank von buffed.de das du auf shadow geskillt bist <.<



ja laut der buffed datenbank bin ich auch noch level 68 und grün equipped was aber nicht wahr ist .... blos der dämliche client updatet nicht mehr aber genug offtopic nu


----------



## Drynwin (8. März 2008)

wenn man auf rajaxx en tank sucht für ne hero ini muss man da meistens schon ne stunde oder mehr zeit mitbringen. ich hasse es!!!!!! die höhe ist noch da die ganzen pvp equipten immer mitraiden wollen. für mich ist eins klar: ENTWEDER pvp ODER raiden. beides zusammen ist schlecht^^


mfg Drynwin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...




Ich sehe das so..hab momentan selbst einen Slam-Krieger der lange Zeit ein Def-Krieger war.Das leveln war zwar ein wenig zäh ging jedoch gut vorran.Das größte Problem sind einfach viele unfähige Leute  die nicht darauf hören wenn der Tank oder der Heiler sagen lasst ihn ma antanken wegen X und Y. Meistens rennt man als tank grade los da kommt ein übereifriges Pet vorbeigerannt und gleich daneben schwirrt ein Pyroball vorbei. Das Pet hat , wie natürlich nicht anders zu erwarten trotz massiger Hinweise,Knurren an und stirbt.Der Magier schlau wie er ist rennt vor dem Mob und so auch vom Tank,der grade versucht den Jäger zu retten,weg und stirbt auch(Eisblock is ja was unnötiges) schnell bekommt der Heiler Aggroprobleme die noch ,mit viel mühe,abtankbar ist. Der Jäger stellt sich tot und macht nichts mehr und der überbleibende versucht nach Leibeskräften dem Tank und dem Heiler zu helfen die Situation doch noch zu retten was meisten aber doch schief geht. Die Folge ist ,dass viele einfach keinen Bock mehr haben zu tanken und sich dann auch noch von solchen Leuten, wie oben beschrieben,dumm anmachen lassen zu müssen.So entsteht meiner Meinung nach ein ewiges Loch an Tanks ,deren Ausrüstung so oder so schon zu teuer zum reppen ist,entsteht.Auch Heiler gibt es aus solchen Gründen immer weniger....is zwar schade aber  leider häufiger seit jeder Idiot es auf mind. 60 schafft(Da gäbe es z.B. Krieger mit Herods Schulter und nem weißen Schwert auf  LV 67....)

Und wir Tankklassen wollen DD's sein weil wir das genauso gut können wie Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## g0dzilla (8. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> rofl wusste nicht, dass so früh schon soviele Kinder on sind..
> 
> 1. Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass nur Defkrieger tanken können sondern alle, aber nur Defkrieger sind die, die für die schwierigsten Bosse vorgesehen sind (Fearschutz, Schildblock. Letztes Gefecht etc.)
> 
> ...




Willkommen liebe Kinder ! heute seht Ihr : Dumm aber Erfolgreich

Klingt komisch ist aber so !


Dieser nette Herr hier meint, weil er 7oer hat sein WÜrstchen sei ne Wurst...
und Leute die ihre Komments posten und ihn "vielleicht" falsch verstehen seien Kinder....

Was man dagegen tun kann ? : 

Hört weg meine Kinder... solche Leute haben weniger Plan als Andere und meine "Lange" dabei zu sein reicht um von "Erfahrung" sprechen zu können.



> 3. Kommt erstmal alle über Gruul hinaus bevor ihr hier groß rumlabert..



Was er uns damit sagen will liebe Kinder ?

- Ganz einfach...

Wää wää wää Ich war mal da, hab nen "wipe" ausgelöst und rede von nem Super erfolgreichen run.
knacke gesheepte und sage musste sein, hatte 100% crit chance

Mal im ernst du Chuck Norris für Cheerleader...

Es kann durchaus mal sein, das Dich Leute falsch verstehen oder interpretieren...
deswgen musst du sie nicht anmachen oder von "unerfahrenheit" reden.

Denn ich hab auch schon lvl 70 rummrennen sehen die ne Ahnung haben von WoW. Wie ne Katze vom Stricken.

Desdo mehr Leute ihre Meinung kund tuhen, desdo grösser die Chacne das daraus ein richtiges Thema wird mit reichem WOrtschatz und nützlichen Informationen.

Also, spiel dein WoW mit deinen Freunden, wir spielen unser WoW mit den Unsren.... vielleicht trifft man sich ja und man hat ne schöne Zeit, ansonsten....

Bitte nicht immer so von "Oben herab" schreiben...DU lvl 70er

mfg: T0M


----------



## Forentroll (8. März 2008)

So seh ich das auch Ilundadin,

vor meinem Heiler hab ich selber 2 Damageklassen gespielt, aber ich glaub da haben einfach fähigere Leute bzw Leute die den Sinn von antanken, Fokus Dmg etc. kapiert haben, gespielt

Ich gehe einfach nur mit Leuten von der Fliste oder aus der Gilde, mit TS, in Inis. Da ist man absolut sicher und kommt schnell durch. In Random Grp muss man ja heutzutage aufpassen, dass kein Full-Grün-Equipter in ner Hero Ini steht und du dich als Heiler wunderst warum der nix aushält und keinen Schaden macht

Ich kann die ganzen Warris und Shadows gut verstehen, die keinen Bock mehr haben in Instanzen zu gehen
Vor allem die WArris, wenn einmal sterben wegen einem Idioten 10 Gold kostet


----------



## Sharakan_aka_Qew (8. März 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Ich wüsste echt gerne, warum Deffs immer die Repkosten bemängeln. Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen. Das ist doch der Punkt, wo es sich wieder ausgleicht....


Spiele selber Tankadin und man sollte schon wissen,dass palas auch buffen können und auch reagenzien dafür brauchen,die auch nicht so wenig kosten(im vergleich zu den anderen klassen).
Und zum Thema: Auf unserem server (malygos) ist auch ein tankmangel,deswegen hab ich vor 2wochen auf deff umgeskillt und bis jetzt jederzeit eine gruppe gefunden. Manchmal hab ich halt pech und hab grün-eq rnd-leute in ner hero-ini...dann wipen wir natürlich und die schuld wird auf mich oder auf den heiler geschoben...Aber manchmal bekommt man ganz gute leute. Zb einmal wollte ich dailyhero machen und da fast keienr aus der gilde online war,hab ich mir ne rnd-grp gefunden...mit derselben gruppe haben wir dann insgesamt 6heros hintereinander gemacht..zb tiefen hero 40min oder zh hero-50min. 
Ansonsten hab ich einen Mage-twink,mit dem ich jederzeit Farmen gehen kann,was ich eig auch mit pala machen kann,da ich Kräuterkunde und epic-fm habe.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin,macht mir tanken echt spass(auch in 5er inis mit rnd-gruppe),auch wenn das ganze buffood/flasks/pots usw nicht so leicht zu erfarmen sind...

EDIT: Hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen,dass ich jetzt als tank das Problem habe,dass ich wohl nie meinene Twink wenigstens Gruul-,karaniveau equippen werde,da ich immer als Tank gebrauch werde und noch was(erst jetzt gesehen) 


> 1. Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass nur Defkrieger tanken können sondern alle, aber nur Defkrieger sind die, die für die schwierigsten Bosse vorgesehen sind (Fearschutz, Schildblock. Letztes Gefecht etc.)


..ich mein oO,ich tanke mit t4-niveau equip ohne irgendwelche probleme in kara(nightbane..soviel zum thema fearschutz),bei maulgar tank ich olm und maulgar nur weils für mich danach leichetr is maulgar abzusptotten,wenn er in den raid kommt,gruul mache ich auch mt und habe damit kein problem,hab bloß wachsen 19nicht ausgehalten,is aber auch ziemlich klar(naja..war 1%-wipe) wenn du/ihr mein eq angucken wollt,mein char heißt Sharakan auf Malygos..will ma sehen,ob jmd sagt,dass das eq für gruul nicht ausreicht


----------



## Visi0n (8. März 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> erm lol. du sprichst davon sich von mobs hauen zu lassen sei anspruchsvoll? du hast noch NIE einen heiler gespielt! die komplette gruppe bekommt damage,der tank besonders ... wo setz ich nun blos die heilung ... achso und das mit dem casten der großen heilung ist auch nicht unüblich: wenn der heiler nur ein bisschen skill hat,startet er die heilung,lässt diese durchlaufen falls du mehr damage bekommst oder macht einen vorwärtsschritt um die heilung abzubrechen ... übliches vorgehen... und ganz ehrlich ich kann das mimimi der tanks nicht mehr hören ... wen interessiert es denn,das ich mindestens genausolange für ein mob brauche wie ihr im solo pve ... und nen pve heiler nuken die gegner auch zu gerne im pvp ... ich hab mir allerdings meine klasse ausgesucht und keiner zwingt mich holy zu speccen... achso und heiler bekommen das geflame auch ab in random grps... waah der heal war zu spät dein equip is zu schlecht blabla bla ... dann aber mit der gilde nightbane beim 1st try nuken,klar ich bin gimpie ...
> 
> also stop mimimi und akzeptiert das jeder einen freien willen hat oder twinkt euch halt nen tank oder holy lol ma sehn wie lange es dauert bis ihr umspecct!




bei nightbane waren ja auch noch 9 andere dabei und minimum ein healer neben dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qirai (8. März 2008)

Ich spiele selber unter anderem ein Tankpala.

Und nach einigen Erfahrungen mit Randoms, hüte ich mich davor mit Spielern in eine Hero(ini) zu gehen, aus dem einfachen Grund ich weis nicht was die (nicht)können.

Dabei geht es mir weniger um die Repkosten als um die Nerven die mich sowas kostet.

Ich hab dabei alles erlebt an Unfähigkeit seine eigene Klasse zu spielen, als auch in Team zu spielen.

Sprich wenn sich Leute einfach nicht an eine vorgegebene Zielreihenfolge halten können, oder meinen Sie müssten dann auch noch auf Teufel komm raus Schaden auf den (Mob) machen, und nebenbei den Heiler zur Verzweiflung zu bringen.
Von Aggro haben die meisten eh noch nie was gehört, geschweige denn von Teamplay.

Keiner ist fehlerlos, auch der Tank kann mal Mist bauen, wenn der Tank dann aber versucht die Aggro wieder einzufangen von Mobs die wild rumlaufen, dann sollte die Gruppe auch mal so flexibel sein kurzzeitig KEINEN Schaden zu machen, bis der Tank die wieder eingefangen hat, nur das ist in seltensten Fällen auch so abgelaufen.

Also Liebe Spieler (besonders DD'ler), es gibt wahrscheinlich nicht zu wenig Tanks, sondern nur solche die sich nicht für Randomgruppen melden, aufgrund der schlechten Erfahrungen die Sie machen mussten, diese Tanks gehen nur noch mit Leuten die sie kennen, sprich die menschlich, teammässsig und klassenmässig was auf dem Kasten haben.

Es gibt leider zu viele Spieler die auf 70 sind und nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung von Teamplay in Instanzen haben, auch nicht wie man sich angemessen benimmt, diejenigen sollten mal in den Spiegel schauen und sich selber fragen warum es (angeblich) keine Tanks gibt für Zufallsgruppen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll auf der anderen Seite nicht heissen dass es unter diesen Randomspielern nicht auch Team- und Klassenfähige Spieler gibt, nur die haben es dann leider umso schwerer an einen Tank zu kommen (wenn sie nicht selber einer sind)

Das sind nur meine Erfahrungen über 2 Jahren des WoW spielens, haltet euch eure F-List warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (8. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Nunja,
> 
> sagen wir so, den packe ich extremst ungerne aus! Den Grund wüsstest du wenn du dich mit den Skillungen beschäftigst =) Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich Spiel auf Account 2 auch seid 3 Jahren nen Tank und den Wichtel brauchst du in 5er Ini's NULL KOMMA NULL! Wenn du wipest nur weil der Wichtel ned draussen wa machst du allerdings grundlegend was verkehrt sry..... Bei uns steht ned ma nen Wichtel in den 25ern weil dann ma ebend 15% dmg von jedem Hexer fehlt (ja das wäre dir aufgefallen wenn du dir die vernünftigen Skillungen angeschaut hättest, und NEIN ich meine keine Gebrechen Skillung)
> 
> ...


Was seid ihr denn für ein arroganter Haufen?Wenn ich nen GS will, damit er mir und dem Raid möglicherweise noch das Leben rettet, dann ists ja mal total falsch auf die Ignore von allen zu kommen?
Sag mir mal den Grund dafür?Fehlende Arroganz?

Und das der Wichtel Null Komma Nichts in 5er Inis bringt ist natürlich auch falsch, die zusätzliche HP kann genauso die Leben retten, wenn mal was schief geht


----------



## Zultharox (8. März 2008)

Ich würde gerne einmal einen Tank spielen, aber bei der langweiligen und auch schweren Levelbedingung ist das schrecklich...

Die sollten das irgendwie vereinfachen ich halte nichtmal bis Level 20 durch.


----------



## Karanidar (8. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hättest du Lust dich von irgendwelchen Random Boons anschnauzen zu lassen und in jeder Heroic Ini 20g Repkosten zu farmen ?



spiele auf frostwolf ally gerade nen tank hoch, der momentan auch schon def is (lvl 43). macht mir voll spaß. habe ansonsten nen priester als main und wollte schon seit mc zeiten mal wissen wie das ist, wenn man vorne steht und auf die fresse kriegt und heilung kommt. also mal die andere seite kennenlernen. habe vor den krieger auf def zu lassen und mit paar aus der gilde hochzuspielen nebenbei. geht halt langsam, weil alle zeit haben müssen (in einer woche von 34 auf 43 sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber macht spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bekomm es mittlerweile dann auch hin von gruppen aggro zu halten und macht voll laune.

ansonsten isses auf fw ally schwer in ner random-grp nen tank zu finden. aber zum glück haben wir in der gilde genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastauros (8. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...





Mimimi ?

Das is keine Tank-Klasse!
Die Klasse heisst Krieger!

...und so verhalte ich mich auch und geh schon ewig nur noch mit Freunden in Innis,
als Gelegenheisspieler geht mir dieser Tank-Shice gehörig auf den Sender...
Sorry musste ich einfach mal sagen!

MfG


----------



## wlfbck (8. März 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> naja krieger mit arena crap haben eh nixc in inis  zu suchen,die werden gleich wieder gekickt
> das sind noobs..meine meinung die solln ihr pvp macher mit ihren cheaterklamotten und gut ist
> 
> aber ansonsten ka ich find das tanken hat den reiz seid bc verloren es macht irgendwie kein spaß mehr
> ...



wow, extrem unqualifizert und keine ahnung. gz!


----------



## Rasgaar (8. März 2008)

Das geilste ist ja, wenn du als Tankpala in eine (Random)Gruppe kommst.
Das erste was du liest ist vom Mage: "Geil, Protpala. Da kann ich Bomben!"
Ist ja schön und gut, nur leider haben dann alle das Gefühl ich hätt schon ne Bombenaggro die niemand mehr wegkriegt nur weil ich von 6 Mobs 3 mit dem Schild gepullt habe und die anderen noch nicht mal berührt habe.
Und noch bevor die erste Weihe liegt kommt Frostnova gefolgt von Blizzard...


----------



## Clamev (8. März 2008)

Wenn mich jemand anwhipsert ob ich tank gibt es drei möglichkeiten:
1.Es ist n Gildenkollege klar komm ich instanz XY rennen wir eh durch
2Gildentag sagt mir was (Heist die Gilde hat t5Content clear) wenn ich grad nichts zu tun hab komm ich mit 
3.Irgendne Gilde die Grade Kara clear hat oder an Voidreaver whipet->nc


----------



## Orkalex (8. März 2008)

Ich hab auch umgeskillt, denn immer wenns ein wipe gibt.hmm wem kann man jetzt die Schuld geben , ka geben wir sie einfach dem Tank -.- . Einmal haben sie mich aus der kara grp rausgehaut weil es einen wipe bei den Pferden vor attumen gab dann dachte ich mir das mache ich net mehr mit und hab umgeskillt


----------



## Ulather (8. März 2008)

Ist auf Thrall auch ein leidiges Thema. Wenn man im Gruppensuchmodus" die Krieger fragt, sind sie zumeist offensiv geskillt. Für viele "kleinere" Instanzen mag das recht gut klappen, aber den größeren Instanzen und Schlachtzügen nicht machbar. Ich habe mir deswegen auch einen Krieger auf Stufe 66 gelevelt und bin heiß begehrt, da die meisten meiner Kriegerkollegen lieber Schaden machen, als sich als Prellbock für Magier usw abzugeben. Einerseits kann ich das verstehen. Wer lässt sich schon gerne verhauen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber nunmal so, dass man keinen Schlachtzug ohne Tank spielen kann.

Also lieber Krieger der Welt. Denkt auch mal an die Raider auf euren Servern. Besonders die Raider auf Thrall^^ muhahaha


----------



## darkigel (8. März 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Man wird ja wohl die Berechtigung haben als Krieger / Paladin Schaden machen zu wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


palas machen schaden??
spaß bei seite ja leider habe ich auch das gefühl es gibt ja nicht genug klassen die schaden machen und das besser als palas und krieger aber ne die wollen ja nie tanken find ich echt schade und ich verstehe auch nicht warum das so ist deswegen spiele ich mir zz nenn krieger als tank hoch dann wars das zwar leider mit meinem mage als main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Labam (8. März 2008)

kurz gesagt wenn blizz palatanks/defftanks mehr buffen würden, also damit die mehr schaden machen würds denk ich mal mehr geben

bei dudus ists ja so, eine skillung beides können und genau sowas sollts bei den palatanks und defftanks einführen, man hat mit solchen keinen spass auf dauer immer auf der verlierer seite zu sein, die mal abgesehen von in raids tanken nichts können.


----------



## Tanknix (8. März 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> wow, extrem unqualifizert und keine ahnung. gz!




wieso, er hat nicht unrecht sondern hats nur krass formuliert.


----------



## Sharakan_aka_Qew (8. März 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Das geilste ist ja, wenn du als Tankpala in eine (Random)Gruppe kommst.
> Das erste was du liest ist vom Mage: "Geil, Protpala. Da kann ich Bomben!"
> Ist ja schön und gut, nur leider haben dann alle das Gefühl ich hätt schon ne Bombenaggro die niemand mehr wegkriegt nur weil ich von 6 Mobs 3 mit dem Schild gepullt habe und die anderen noch nicht mal berührt habe.
> Und noch bevor die erste Weihe liegt kommt Frostnova gefolgt von Blizzard...


Ist bei mir eig auch imemr der Fall,deswegen sag ich auch zuerst immer an(sowohl im chat ALS AUCH im ts),dass sie warten wollen,bis meine weihe paar mal tickt und am liebsten fangen die erst dann mit bombne an,wenn ichs sage...WEnn sie das nicht machen...hab eh meistens lead,also /kick und einene aus gilde fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abda (8. März 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hättest du Lust dich von irgendwelchen Random Boons anschnauzen zu lassen und in jeder Heroic Ini 20g Repkosten zu farmen ?


Bestes Argument... Tanks gibt es sicherlich genug, nur rnd will sich das keiner mehr zumuten lassen. Ich spiel jetz seitnem Jahr nen Defwarri. Mittlerweile geh ich nurnoch mit Leuten mit, die ich vom Lvln kenn oder mit Gildenmembern, weil man sich auf solche Leute in der Regel verlassen kann und ihre Art in etwa einschätzen kann. Ich mein, wenn ichne Rnd-Gruppe mach, kann ja alles dabei sein, sei es ein merkwürdiger Heiler ("Ne den Tank rezz ich NIE, er hätte den Wipe verhindern können, indem er schnell ne 2h rausholt") oder ein 13jähriger gestörter Jäger, der meint, kurz auf Autoshoot zu drücken und ausm Spiel rauszutabben... Ne das tu ich mir mittlerweile auch nichmehr an. Die meisten raffen eben nicht, dass der Tank wohl mit den anstrengensten Part in einer Gruppe hat, er macht es Damage Dealern erst möglich, Damage zu dealen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann sind die so frech und meinen, er muss natürlich seine Schnauze halten und machen ("Du musst die doch nur hauen unso, also was willst DU uns schon sagen? lol rofl wtf noob").

Wems nich gefällt, der soll eben umskillen, DD Warris kann man auch immer gebrauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber für mich bleibt das meine Lieblingsskillung und ich lass mir son Geflame nichmehr gefallen, sollen rnds halt 3 Stunden nachnem Tank suchen, ich gönns ihnen :>


----------



## loyny (8. März 2008)

Es gibt genug Tanks und Heiler, die gehen aber nunmal nicht mit jedem 
mit was ich durchaus verständlich finde
Pyro und Multishoot pulls trüben doch ziehmlich das 
Spielvergnügen
Und diese Zwei Klassen suchen sich aus welche dd sie 
sich mitnehmen, nicht umgekehrt(bitte 
Klassen nicht missverstehn, jeder der 3 Tank und 4 Heilerklassen
ist mit richtigem Equip + skillung ein VOLLSTÄNDIGER Heiler/Tank)
Und Tanks und Heiler merken sich auch wer seine Klasse beherscht,
und laden solche wieder ein oder lassen sich einladen.

Diese beiden haben die schwersten Aufgaben in einer Instanz,
und wenn die dd keinen Plan von Aggro haben werden sie gekickt,

und zum immerwährenden thema s1 , nätürlich gibt es leute die damit rumlaufen 
und nicht spielen können ,aber das hägt von den Leuten und nicht von der ausrüstung
ab.
S1 ist für viele dd besser als die Teile , die man in 5 instanzen/heroics erhalten kann.
Zum Tanken allerdings nicht wirklich geeignet und bei Heilern kann ich mir eigendlich 
nur beim Paladin vorstellen das das Set pve tauglich ist

meiner Persönlichen erfahrung hilft es,wenn man erst später , so 22:00 23:00 (wenn man die möglichkeit hat) ne Gruppe für die heroics zu suchen, da wird man größtenteils von Dauerdmgmeterpostern 
verschont bleibt


----------



## Daerodior (8. März 2008)

Ich bin selber Tank und genieße es. Ich werde für jede ini gefragt ob ich mitkommen will und muss mich um nix selber kümmern. Ich habe ne Gilde wo ausser mir fast nur 70er drinnen sind also ich finde Tanks haben nur Vorteile.


----------



## Tokaia (8. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Tanks,

ich hab mir euer geschriebenes mal durchgelesen und versucht heraus zu finden, ob wir Tanks aussterben?!
Da ich auch ein Deff-Tank bin, kann ich einiges aus den Posts verstehen. Denn seit BC hat der Tank leider ausgedient, was ja hier im Thread auch einge male geschrieben wurde. 
Nicht das wir Tanks schlechter geworden sind, aber leider auch nicht besser, denn was hat Blizzard schon für uns getan. Ich meine nichts und so ist das Tanksterben, eigentlich nicht verwunderlich! 
Denn in unserer Gilde wird nicht mehr der Tank zum tanken gebraucht, sondern die Druiden und das sind für mich Hybridklassen, so wie der Paladin und auch der Schamane. Denn sie können alles, aber nicht richtig.
Daher liegt es jetzt an Blizzard, den Tank wieder seine Daseinsberechtigung zu geben, oder ihn ganz aus den Spiel zu nehmen. Denn mein Tank ist jetzt ein besserer Farmbot in Epic und das haben wir Tanks nicht verdient. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Blizzard entlich was für uns Tanks wieder tut und uns nicht aufs Abstellgleis schiebt.
Daher spiele ich auch zurzeit kein Tank mehr, sondern einen Schurken und hole erst meinen Krieger wieder, wenn diese Hybridklassen entlich zu dem abgestempelt werden, was sie sind - eine Aushilfe für den Tank und kein Maintank oder sonst was.

Daher an alle Tanks meine aufmunternde Worte, laßt euch nicht in die Ecke drängen, sondern trete in den Streik und lasst die tanken, die meinen sie seien besser. Jedenfalls vertraue ich Blizzard, das sie bald was unternehmen, sonst stirb wirklich bald der Tank aus.

MfG
Tokaia


----------



## Sharakan_aka_Qew (8. März 2008)

Tokaia schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Tanks,
> 
> ich hab mir euer geschriebenes mal durchgelesen und versucht heraus zu finden, ob wir Tanks aussterben?!
> Da ich auch ein Deff-Tank bin, kann ich einiges aus den Posts verstehen. Denn seit BC hat der Tank leider ausgedient, was ja hier im Thread auch einge male geschrieben wurde.
> ...


Du sagst immer "Tank",damit meinste aber eigentlich Deff-Krieger und nichts anderes. Dass Schamis keine Tanks sein können ist eh klar(damit mein ich keine fun-schlabby-runs,sondern 10er oder 25er raids),aber du wolltest uns eig sagen,dass Palas und Dudus keine Tanks sind,sondern einfach nur unnützliche Klasse,auf die man ruhig verzichten kann(du hast das nicht gesagt,aber gemeint...) Ich bin natürlich mit dir nicht einverstanden,weil Drudiden oder palas in bestimmtem Fällen sogar besser tanken können,als Deffwarris. Es gab schon tausende Threads zu diesem Thema,von denene gibt es auch reichlich bei buffed-forum.

Und wenn deine Gildies auf einen Deffwarri in eienr Ini verzichten,und dafür eine "hybridklasse"(Druiden) mitnehmen,dann solltest du dir ne neue Gilde suchen...


----------



## Tankteddy (8. März 2008)

Ich sag ja tanks sterben aus!Ich meine alls tank renn ich mit rdms nur von spieler zu spieler und versuch die aggrp von allen zu kratzen weil se totenkopf nicht von x unterscheiden können.Am schlimmsten isst es für mich mit 2 hexern in ner ini(nur normale ini raids sind meistens alle net)die meinen sie müsstes erstmal alles volldotten....Übel wirds auch wenn jmd dmg meter postet dan gehn fast alle dd ab weil se erster sein wollen.Am ende der ini wird man dan oft auch noch als schlechter tank hingestellt der die aggro nie hält und die grp hats nur geschaft weil die supertollen dd die mobs soschnell getötet haben...In rdm grp geh ich deshalb nurnoch als dmg katze mit und tanken nur wenn ich die leute gut kenne und weiß das die nich wie die verrückten alles raushauen und aggro aufsaugen wie Arkanmages ihr managesöff! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elronmaloní (8. März 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Nein ich habe kein verständnis wenn ein Pala meint dmg machen zu müssen was er numal auch nicht tut!
> 
> Ich nehme keinen möchte gern Pala mit der mein als dd mitkommen zu wollen dann hätte er sich nen anderen Char machen sollen!!!
> 
> Und die sache mit den Tanks liegt nur an Blizzard da die viel zu viel in PVP wert legen und zu viel Ausbauen, einfach das PVP etwas Uninteressanter machen, ich Bezahle kein Geld damit PVP mache ich will PVE machen wie viele andere auch nur wenn jeder (Trottel) meint PVP machen zu müssen soll er auch da bleiben und nicht mit seinem PVP Crap der keinen DMG macht den leuten im PVE die sachen wegwürfeln




Haste überhaubt ein plan wen der pala richtieges equip hat die richtiege skillung auf vergeltung den ist er gleich auf mit nem guten furor krieger. Aber egal solche leute solte man aufn mond...............................!!!
!!Und man solte sein dudu krieger und pala so spielen wie es ihm gefällt!!

Aber andere sind ja so dum und sagen immer nur ach palas sind dumme tanks und solten nur heilen.
Dabei sind sie die besten tanks in hdz3 und bt...........


----------



## EliteOrk (8. März 2008)

Also ich hatte in random grp noch nie Probleme oder wurde geflamed..
Lag wohl daran, dass ihr wirklich schlecht seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbers (8. März 2008)

Heho

Also ich habe selber einen Krieger hochgezogen und war eine Zeit lang Deff geskillt. Ich muss sagen was ich da mitgemacht habe geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, ich habe bestimmt 7-8 Hexer auf meine Ignore liste gesetzt die sich strikt geweigert haben ihren Wichtel auszupacken mit der begründung der mache ja keinen Schaden. Kurzerhand das Ende vom Lied war ich hab umgeskillt und werd auch nicht mehr auf Deff Skillen es tut mir zwar Leid für die wenigen Spieler die in Ordnung waren aber ich tu mir diesen Stress nicht mehr an. Generell verstehe ich Spieler nicht die es sich mit einem Tank verscherzen ich mein wieso isses so Schwer dme Tank ein bisschen Zeit zu geben zum Antanken NEIN da muss dann noch bevor ich den ersten Schlag gemacht habe en Spontan Pyro auf den Mob fliegen HALLO? hackt et und wenn man dem Mage (oder andere Klasse) dann darauf anspricht er solle dies doch sein lassen und dann nur dumme komments kommen brauch man sich ja wohl net wundern wenn man auf einmal Gruppenlos ist und aus der Inztanz geportet wird.

Aber das ist ja noch nicht mal das Ende vom Lied jetzt wo ich meinen Krieger Furor geskillt habe werde ich geflamed mit Komments ala "Boah ihr verkackten Krieger seid alle nur noch auf MS oder Furor samma denkt ihr überhaupt an die anderen Spieler die wegen euch keine Inztanzen mehr gehen können?" ehm joa Oo dazu sag ich dann jetzt erstmal nichts weiter ...


Sehe ich genau so, ich habe selber ein Tank als twink, der ist lvl 62 und Furor geskillt, andauernd wird ich angewhispert, kannst du tanken? Ja, kann ich, aber lass mich Zeit dazu, das ich offensichtlich zuviel verlangt, ich sturme auf den mob zu, und siehe da, da sind die ersten dots drauf, der jäger pet ist da und ich bin am rennen um den mob wieder einzuholen, das Tanks ernorme repkosten geschweige kosten für tränke etc haben, das stört die meisten nicht, und wenn ich was sage, dann kommt meist "hätten wir bloß ein def krieger genommen" kotzt mich einfach an, wer warten könnte bis ich den gespottet und 2 mal russi zerreissen drauf habe, der bekommt den aggro nicht.

Zu den thema Hexen, mein main ist ein Hexer, ich habe omen, und nutze es, ich lasse den Tank (egal ob dudu, krieger, pala oder schami) ein gewissen vorsprung bis ich anfange. Einfach den alten Tank regel gelten lassen; wer die aggro hat, darf die behalten. Ich für mein teil setze mich einfach hin wenn irgendeine noob sich nicht zurück halten kann.

Rob.


----------



## Maximolider (8. März 2008)

Guten abend....
kann das problem wirklich verstehen,versuche einen tank als meinen ersten twin nur durch inis zu leveln,da ich das mit meinem main bis jetzt vollkommen ausgelassen habe und sie gerne mal alle sehen möchte,nichtnur durch einfaches hindurchlaufen als highlevel....

habe es immerhin von lv18-26 geschafft,aber wirklich sehr mühselig,was in randomgrps. passiert geht wirklich garnicht...:-( bin ja bei leibe nicht perfekt und nehme gerne ratschläge an,lese im forum,etc.,aber was sich die meisten dds(bin als main selber schurke) erlauben sorgt einfach dafür,das der spielspaß schon in diesem frühem stadium ein loch hat....warum antanken lassen?warum heilung auf den tank? kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein,das zu verstehen....und wenn das niemand versteht,gibts auch keine tanks mehr,dann dauert die suche nach einem halt 4-5 std....:-) vor allem,wenn man dann noch beleidigt und angemault wird von den ganzen imba-twinks....dann am besten 6-7std...:-)

in diesem sinne,lasst den tanks einfach einen kleinen vorsprung und habt nicht immer das dmg-meter im auge,dann klappt es auch mit der inni....auch,wenn es vieleicht 5 minuten länger dauert.....:-)

mfg,
max......


----------



## Robbers (8. März 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> Guten abend....
> kann das problem wirklich verstehen,versuche einen tank als meinen ersten twin nur durch inis zu leveln,da ich das mit meinem main bis jetzt vollkommen ausgelassen habe und sie gerne mal alle sehen möchte,nichtnur durch einfaches hindurchlaufen als highlevel....
> 
> habe es immerhin von lv18-26 geschafft,aber wirklich sehr mühselig,was in randomgrps. passiert geht wirklich garnicht...:-( bin ja bei leibe nicht perfekt und nehme gerne ratschläge an,lese im forum,etc.,aber was sich die meisten dds(bin als main selber schurke) erlauben sorgt einfach dafür,das der spielspaß schon in diesem frühem stadium ein loch hat....warum antanken lassen?warum heilung auf den tank? kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein,das zu verstehen....und wenn das niemand versteht,gibts auch keine tanks mehr,dann dauert die suche nach einem halt 4-5 std....:-) vor allem,wenn man dann noch beleidigt und angemault wird von den ganzen imba-twinks....dann am besten 6-7std...:-)
> ...



Das problem ist, meist sind die leute nur geil darauf das Ihre name ganz oben im dmg liste steht.


----------



## Robbers (8. März 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande: Ich wüsste echt gerne, warum Deffs immer die Repkosten bemängeln. Immerhin haben sie nicht für Regaenzien zu sorgen. Das ist doch der Punkt, wo es sich wieder ausgleicht....




LOL kann ich nur dazu sagen, ich weis nicht in welche Welt du lebst, aber Def Tanks haben natürlich Tränke, Elixiere oder Fläschen die die nutzen, dazu kommt ausserdem Bufffood. Summiere das mit die erhöhten repkosten. Ein Tod bei mir (lvl 62) kostet mit alles inbegriffen so um die 10g. Das hat kaum eine Klasse.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (8. März 2008)

also ich mach mit meinem Schutz-Tank PvP und das geht auch, nur Arena wird wohl etwas schwer.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt da ein paar Nette sachen wie 45% Stunchande mit Rache, alles 3 Wut billiger, Schildhieb der Magiebuffs wegmacht usw. Kann gut die Flaggen tragen oder Punkte in Arathi verteidigen.


----------



## Robbers (8. März 2008)

Gerade editiert, hab gesehen das ich den falschen quote eingefügt habe^^


ROTFLAMO

Ich habe ein gebrechen Hexer, der ist immer innerhalb der ersten 5 des dmg liste (wobei mir egal ist wo er ist, oben unten, 3 Häuser weiter). Deine ausage ist wie dein kopf, ohne inhalt.


----------



## Malafazio (8. März 2008)

Hallo,

also ich bin jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre dabei und habe auch noch kein Tank gezockt. Aber ich verstehe die Krieger voll und ganz. Aktuell hab ich einen Holy Priest und was ich da manchmal mitbekomme wie verschiedene Klassen in den Innis auf die Tanks schimpfen ist das ganz normal. Dabei haben Tanks den schwersten Job meiner Meinung nach und sollten mit etwas mehr Respekt behandelt werden. Fehler passieren halt und wenn der Tank ein Fehler macht wiped die grp halt meistens. Aber Leute bitte lasst dann einfach mal die dummen Kommentare gegenüber den Tanks ( "du kannst ja garnix" ) und versucht es doch mal selbst besser zu machen wenn euch das Alles so stört. 

Hab selbst einen WL bis 70 hoch gespielt und konnte fast immer eine ziemlich ruhige Kugel schieben.
Doch als Healer oder Tank sieht die Welt etwas anders aus.

Also liebe WOW Liebhaber: Habt Mut und entscheidet euch doch mal wieder für einen Tank, denn wir brauchen euch mehr als Alles andere ( abgesehn von Heilern )   :-)
Denn ohne Tanks -> keine Innis und Raids mehr!

Gruß

Mala


----------



## Mikasan (9. März 2008)

Hallo 

Ich spiele einen Def-Tank und das aus Überzeugung. Ich finde gerade das schwere einen Tank zu spielen macht ihn so interresant zu spielen. Leider ist man da aber wie schon alle anderen geschrieben haben sehr oft und schnell der Buhmann egal wie man sich mühe gibt. Fehler passieren jedem in einer Instanz nur wenn der Tank oder der Heiler nen Fehler machen ist es oft ein Whipe. Aber trotdem werd ich meinen Tank weiter spielen weil es echt fun macht.

Was mir auffällt ist wie auch schon geschrieben wurde der Umgang mit den Tanks und Heilern. Heute erst wieder als Beispiel steh ich als Tank in Shatt rum und bin im Gruppensuchchannel. Dann werd ich angewhispert ob ich net Bota Heroic tanken könnt. ( Muß dazu sagen hab gerade wegen schlechter Randoms und auch miesen Gildenmembern die aber zum glück nimmer da sind meinen Tank lange net gezockt ) Ich bin ehrlich und sag ok geh gern mit als Tank hab aber Bota im heroic Modus noch net getankt. Und dann ? Kurzes nee und das wars ....
Das hat man von seiner ehrlichkeit lol 
Paar minuten später das gleiche Spiel nochmal  ????
LOL auf der einen Seite wird gejammert das Tankmangel ist aber wenn der Tank ehrlich is dann wird er lieber doch net genommen. Weil warscheinlich die IMBA DDs ein problem damit haben. 

Ich will aber auch mal in die Bresche springen für manch super Random Gruppe die ruhig läuft und bei der auch bei einem Whipe net gemault wird weil jeder mal angefangen hat und auch lernen mußte ( das haben nur sehr viele vergessen so scheint es ). Und da wird man dann auch mal gelobt und in so eine Random is es mir dann auch sch...egal wenn ich mal 20 oder 30 Gold repkosten hab.

Aber leider leider das Random Problem wirds immer wieder geben weil manche IMBA DDs meinen sie sind die Besten.......

Ich versuch immer wenigstens einen in der Gruppe zu haben den ich kenne dann gehts einigermaßen

Solong

Wenn ihr aud Ysera auf der Allianz Seite nen TAnk sucht .... Mikasan ist für jeden blödsinn zu haben wenn ich Zeit hab weil immer noch der Spielspaß an 1. Stelle stehen sollte 


Gruß

Mikasan


----------



## Platinen-gel (9. März 2008)

Malafazio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich bin jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre dabei und habe auch noch kein Tank gezockt. Aber ich verstehe die Krieger voll und ganz. Aktuell hab ich einen Holy Priest und was ich da manchmal mitbekomme wie verschiedene Klassen in den Innis auf die Tanks schimpfen ist das ganz normal. Dabei haben Tanks den schwersten Job meiner Meinung nach und sollten mit etwas mehr Respekt behandelt werden. Fehler passieren halt und wenn der Tank ein Fehler macht wiped die grp halt meistens. Aber Leute bitte lasst dann einfach mal die dummen Kommentare gegenüber den Tanks ( "du kannst ja garnix" ) und versucht es doch mal selbst besser zu machen wenn euch das Alles so stört.
> 
> ...





amen!

Also ich selbst spiele Krieger und Magier dazwischen liegen welten. während man als mage echt locker flockig seine fireballs in richtung Boss jagt, hämmert man als tank auf die tasten ohne ende. warum kaum leude tank(speziel krieger ) spielen kann ich gut verstehen man kann nicht wirklich farmen und pvp ist auch nicht wirklich spaßig als deff (auch wen sich die ganzen schurken nen zahn an einem ausbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch das lvln als krieger hat damals bei mir echt lange gedauert.  


das man kaum noch krieger für eine instanz findet liegt auch auf der hand dadurch das blizz es so eingerichtet hat das wirklich viele an ihr full epic gear kommen, brauch niemand mehr ne 5er ini und heroic wird ja auch fast nur gilden intern gegangen( kann ich verstehen niemand will repkosten farmen) das ist natürlich sehr schade für die spieler die wirklich nur wow zoggen um ab un zu mal ne ini mit paar leuden gehen oder die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind. 

Krieger ist keine klasse sondern eine einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG platin


----------



## Shaure (9. März 2008)

hallo,

ic spiele jetzt schon seit 2 jahren ein und denselben PALAtank und ich muss sagen, dass viele leute, vor allem in letzter zeit immer sehr beruhigt und erfreut darüber sind, dass ein paladin tank ist. mich freut das natürlich riesig. allerdings denken immer noch sehr viele leute, dass paladine heiler "gerne" spielen.... das problem ist alt, dass du als vergelterpala eigentlich nirgendwo mehr mit hingenommen wirst, weil die infach zu wenig schaden machen...das ist dann halt bei kriegern oder druiden anders....wenn da mal schon ein tank da ist oder man gerade beim farmen/questen ist, einfach waffen/gestalt wechseln und schon liegen einem die mobs tot zu füsen...die ist halt bei einem schutzpala, und auch bei manchen defftanks, nicht so einfach und ich dneke das ist der grund, warum immer weniger leute tank(klassen) spielen.

allerdings muss ich sagen, dass man als tank eine viel grösere chance hat mit in eine ini genommen zu werden, DENN es gibt zwar nur einen platz für tanks( in ner 5er grp )  und dafür 3 klassen, aber es gibt nur 3 plätze für 9(oder acht....weis grad nicht wie viel klassen es sind) klasen!! und da immer mehr leute ddler und nciht tnak spielen, aht man als tank die gröste chance mitgenommen zu werden(wobei die instanzenruns oft am fehlen der heiler scheitern!!!)

viele grüse

für die allianz


----------



## Sensei-Kakashi1 (9. März 2008)

Ordimir schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich schätz das liegt  daran das man in Gruppen wenn man Tank ist IMMER alles schuld ist grundsätzlich.
> Ich finde das es noch viele Tanks gibt nur wir gehen nit gerne mit Rnd Gruppen mit da diese es meistens nicht schaffen sich an die absprachen (z.b Pull Regeln usw.) zuhalten und bei wipes die schuld immer bei anderen suchen.
> 
> ...




Och, beschuldigungen müssen sich viele Klassen anhören

Wwar auch mal der "schuldige"... diese dumme eule halt ^^. Obwohl ich viel Schadne gemacht habe und nicht die Aggro auf mich gezogen habe. (lag auch daran weil ich ne Kette genommen habe die der hexer haben wollte.. jaja, ihr mich auch xD)

Heiler sind auch oft die gearschten...


----------



## Eddishar (9. März 2008)

Tja, das viele PvP-Spiel hat zusätzlich noch viele Leute zunehmend weg vom PvE geholt ... sehr schade.

Ich bin ja immer noch Verfechter des Vorschlags, dass man zwei Skillungen haben darf. Eine PvE-Skillung und eine PvP-Skillung, zwischen denen man aussuchen darf, ohne Umskillkosten.


----------



## frankymk (9. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...




ony horde? kann manchmal sein das ihr nen pvp server seid und da die leute sowieso lieber wegen pvp dasind? wenn nich geh auf nen pve server da is das zwar auch aber ned so krass wie bei euch


----------



## Vatenkeist (9. März 2008)

hab bis 70 getankt mir meinem druiden doch hab dann wohl einige grausige rnd grps zuviel erwischt und bin dann heiler geworden.
rkläre heute noch gerne die taktiken des pullens etc und sehe leider das es viel zu viele "nnoobtanks" aller klassen gibt (wohl twinks)
hab einmal sogar ruhestein und grp verlassen so hats mich angekotzt von den dd s angemacht zu werden  (mages die nach feenfeuer pyro machen z.b.) oder meine taktik in fage stellten (und dann starben weil sie nich hören wollten ^^)

na ja zum glück bin ich druide und kann eule bär/katze oder baum sein =) für krieger gibts da ja nich so viel auswahl.


----------



## Schinji (9. März 2008)

Ich habe einen 70er Krieger... off eq: s3 (außer Schultern)....komplett episch, deff eq ist fast komplett episch... kara, za und marken eq...


Ich bin und war fast immer off geskillt... MS natürlich(hab zwar genug epische einhänder in raids bekommen, jedoch hatte ich nur einmal furor geskillt und es hat mir nicht so gefallen ;P).
Man erreicht sehr viel als Krieger im PvP finde ich...(platte ftw und so... Ist Begründung für "Warum Krieger off skilled?".. Wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, probiert mal nen 70er gut eq Warri zu zocken.. das geht echt ab mit Heiler dahinter! "Krieger macht halt 5 Jahre dmg!"^^)(8 k execute macht einfach fun!^^). Es macht einfach spaß schurken zu natzen bzw. Hexer zu zerlegen^^ Is halt so. Man hat nur gegen Eismages Probleme der Rest ist gut schaffbar. Und ich persönlich bin auch oft in der Arena unterwegs. Aber dann hab ich halt doch manchmal umgeskillt, da ich Innis gehen wollte! Und ich spreche wirklich aus Erfahrung: Der Tank hat es in einer Inni mit am schwersten! Das wäre ja kein Problem, wenn man mit geskillten Leuten unterwegs wäre, die das eq haben und wissen würden, was sie machen. Zu meinem Bedauern ist die leider oft nur Gildenintern der Fall. Wenn man dann wegen Fehlverhalten Anderer dauernd wiped macht es keinen Spaß.. Dann dauern innis unnötig lange, die Stimmung sackt ab und man kommt einfach nur gefrustet beim Boss an.(Wenn überhaupt)


Fazit: Für Gilde skille ich gerne um. Aber wir haben in der Gilde tanks, und ich bin 1., 2. oder 3. im dmg meter mit ms specc in 25er innis..... also ganz ok so!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles in Allem muss ich jedoch sagen, dass tanks auf unserem server wirklich knapp sind. Mit Heilern siehs da noch ganz gut aus.

Tanken an sich macht aber schon Spaß! Aber dmg machen halt oft noch mehr!^^


                         MfG Schinji





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hedgestor (9. März 2008)

Zu Mandragon81:

ich kann ihm nur beipflichten, ich mache auch nur ini´s mit freunden und der gilde, es rennen einfach zu viele rum die meinten, sie hätten das spiel erfunden! Ich selbst hab nen 70er furor krieger und der ist für quests und pvp einfach am besten. Einen richtigen tank gibts bei uns nicht, es kommt schonmal vor das der jäger die pullt, klingonisch, is aber so! D.h. wir schlagen uns so durch und schaffen auch das was wir wollen!!!

In random Grps hackt im grunde jeder auf jedem rum, mal hat der heiler vergessen seinen job zu machen, der tank konnte die aggro net halten, "warum haste den denn gepullt und nicht ...; jeder ist ein klugscheißer auf seine art und weise. Meine Erfahrung ist: Ini´s mit freunden machen, alle tragen ihre erfahrung zusammen, es wird das beste rausgefiltert, wenns nicht klappt, wird wieder beratschlagt! Denn viele köpfe denken besser als einer und 5 augen sehen mehr als 4 ;-))

Und leute, nehmt WoW mit ein bisschen mehr spaß, es ist nicht das leben!!


----------



## Bulldoz (9. März 2008)

Soooo...ich spiele auf Nathrezim und mein erster Char war ein Krieger. Er war sogar mal Maintank in meiner alten Gilde (vor Arena) und tanken hatte richtig Spaß gemacht (aber nur in dem Moment wo man wirklich tankt). Das umskillen war zwar irgendwann teuer geworden, aber es war bezahlbar. Wollte ich mal pvp machen oder farmen gehen, hatte ich auf off geskillt und war so ein paar tage geblieben. In der Zeit konnte man gut Gold farmen und questen. Instanzen wurde nur gildenintern gegangen, da man Reppkosten vermeiden wollte, sogar meistens erfolgreich, da man die Leute kannte mit denen man die Instanzen bestritt. Ich muss sagen, dass das tanken selber langweilig ist. Der ansporn als Defftank war immer, dass ich wusste das ohne mich nichts ging und ich eine große Rolle in Instanzen und Raids hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man dann noch sogar ein Teil für sein T-Set bekommen hatte, war man happy und irgendwie mit..hmmm.. etwas Stolz und Glück erfüllt. Als die Instanzen bzw Raids dann wieder zuende waren konnte man aber wieder nichts machen, da man ja als Dose nicht viele Möglichkeiten hatte.

Dann kam Arena... Ich kannte viele Defftanks die genauso dachten. Man hatte immer nur auf Maul bekommen, kein Dmg gemacht und man hatte hohe Reppkosten falls mal etwas so lief, wie man es sich nicht vorgestellt hatte. Leider überkommt dann irgendwann einen das Gefühl auch mal Dmg machen zu wollen. Arena...ja was soll man dazu sagen... Man macht ein bisschen PvP und bekommt dafür Equip mit dem man sogar als Krieger Dmg machen kann. Manche hatten daran gefallen gefunden und hatten dann ihre Dose aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte mir gedacht, wieso meinen Krieger aufgeben. Tanken ist was feines, es macht Spaß (wenn man wirklich am tanken gerade ist) und man trägt eine große Verantwortung. Da hatte ich dann angefangen mir als ausgleich einen Dmgdealer zu machen. In meinem Fall einen Jäger. Doch in der ganzen Zeit hatte ich soviel Spaß an dem Jäger gefunden (nicht weil er ein DD ist sondern was man alles mit ihm machen kann und es mir Spaß macht), dass ich leider irgendwann die Interesse an meinem Krieger verloren hatte. So wurde dann mein "Twink" zu meinem jetzigen Mainchar.

Viele Krieger haben es aber nicht so gemacht und sind mit ihrem Krieger aus dem PvE-Content (Deff) in den Pvp-Content (Off) gewechselt. Keine Ahnung ob sie zu Faul waren sich einen Twink hoch zu ziehen mit dem man farmen kann oder ob sie einfach nur möchtegern IMBA sein wollten.

Jedenfalls muss auch ich feststellen, dass die Defftanks auf unserem Server aussterben. Mittlerweile sehe ich sogar mehr Dudu's in Instanzen tanken als Krieger selbst. Ich verbitte es mir auch jeglichen Offkrieger mit S1 oder "was auch immer" Gear mit zunehmen, da sie denken nur weil sie jetzt lila sind im PvE-Content Dmg machen könnten. Haben sie zB T4 als Offgear ist es kein Problem. Und ich appeliere an jeden Offtank der früher Deff war...GIBT EUREN TANK ALS DEFF NICHT AUF!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn ich meinen selbst nicht mehr spiele, hoffe ich das sich doch einige dazu umerschließen lieber mal Deff zu spielen und anderen was gutes zu tun und vielleicht mal ein erfolgreicher Krieger im PvE-Content werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS. Wenn mich jemand noch fragt ob ich mit dem Tank (ja er ist immer noch Deff) mitkommen kann und mein Hunter nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, sowie es mein voran kommen im PvE-Content nicht behindert, tue ich noch sehr gerne tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long und mfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerja (9. März 2008)

Als Tanks nach BC auf Onyxia knapp wurden, da hab ich dann doch mal das Grauen durchlebt und hab nochmal einen Char hochgelevelt ... einen Dudu.

Inzwischen ist er so gut ausgestattet, daß er - als twink - auch mal die Adds von Kael tanken darf ... das psst schon, auch wenn er immer noch blaue Sachen trägt .... und ich nicht wirklich vor habe, daß zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH TANKE GERNE.

Ich tanke alles mögliche und ich tanke auch mit randoms ... wenn es allerdings zu Fehlern kommt, dann gibt es die "gelbe Karte" und bei der "Roten" bin ich dann weg ... ich mache da einen großen Haufen auf Ini-CDs .... erstens gibbet genug davon und zweitens ist morgen auch noch ein Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Repkosten : Tanks, die von Repkosten sabbeln sind keine Tanks, sondern schwachmathematische Heulsusen ... und das gilt nicht nur für Tanks.
Warum: Ein wirklich gutes Item aus dem AH - world-random-epic - kostet da 1000 Gold und mehr. Die MarkenItems sind deutlich besser ! Eine neue Brust kostet 100 Marken .... daß sind maximal 25 heroic runs, wenn man gelegentlich eine leichte Ini auf daily findet .....
Wenn ich also 25 * 40G Repkosten ausgebe, bekomme ich ein besseres Item, als ich es jemals im Ah fände .... zum gleich Preis .... also wozu jammern.
Ich hab noch nie mehr als 20 G in einer Ini ausgegeben ... netto mache ich fast immer plus.

ICH TANKE GERNE.

Auf Onyxia ist inzwischen das Blatt wieder gewendet ... Heiler fehlen öfters.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (9. März 2008)

Ich hab meinen Krieger-Twink zu einem reinen PvP-Char gemacht.
Auch bei uns auf dem Server gibts Tankmangel, aber ich hab einfach keine Lust zu tanken.
Mit Random-Gruppen farmt man Repkosten und wenn mal gewiped wird wer ist dann Schuld?
Der Tank oder der Heiler, steinigt sie! Liegt natürlich nie an den DDs die meinen alle Mobs müssen gleichzeitig umfallen, die Raidzeichen die ich vorher setze sind ja nur Dekoration. Es liegt auch nie an den grün equippten DDs die meinen weil sie ein Gladiator-Epic tragen könnten sie Heroic-Innis abfarmen.


----------



## uguluk (9. März 2008)

also ich würde ja gerne mal nen deftank hochziehen, aber ich keinen plan, wie der sinnvoll geskillt werden sollte. kann mir da mal jemand nen guten tip geben?


----------



## DeadAngel (9. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Tja der Tank kann halt nur Tanken.
> 
> Farmen: wenn man sehr viel Geduld hat
> PvP: lol
> ...



So was dämliches hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach .... 

Das traurige ist noch an der ganzen Sache, das du selber ein Tank bist. 

b2t.: Hatte schon wer gesagt. Mit random niemals ini...


----------



## Garkjell (31. März 2008)

Da ich um diese Uhrzeit zu faul war mir alle 10 Seiten durchzulesen:

Ein Tank kann nicht jeden DD überbieten, brauch er eigentlich auch nicht, wenn der DD sein Hirn auch benutzt anstelle nur sein Ding abzuziehen und die Aggro zu klauen ... 

Ein Tank kann noch so gut sein, aber er kann defakto nur dem Mob im Weg stehen und ihm auf die Pfoten hauen. Tank und Heiler sind die Klassen, die für andere langweilig wirken ... ja, aber sie sind die, die mit ihrem tun im raid nicht aufhören können:
Macht der Tank nix, hat nen anderer die Aggro ..
Macht der Heiler nix, ist der Tank tot ..
Ein DD kann locker mal 10 sek seinen Schaden stoppen das der Tank die Aggro behält .. Komischerweise ist das aber Gildenextern seltenst der Fall gewesen .. zumindest bei mir auf Malygos wo mein kleiner Def rumwuselt ... 

Vote for: brain to DD's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (31. März 2008)

Im Endeffeckt schreibt jeder hier das gleiche...

Tanks sind scheisse zum farmen (dauert einfach zu lang) Dailys dauern noch länger und von Repkosten fangen wir garnicht erst an

auf der anderen Seite sagt jeder Tank hier er machts aus Überzeugung und/oder Spaß (wie ich zb) 

sooo

jetzt gibbet nach den 500 Tanks auf dem Server noch 10490238589 DD´s die zur Zeit alle nen Tank für die neue Ini suchen und jeden verfi**ten Chat zuspammen, nicht das sie nur nen Tank suchen, NEIN, Gut sollte er auch noch sein oder fähig... 

sagt mal im suchegrpchan ihr sucht fähige DD´s dann kommt meistens nur geflame, is lustig ^^

Endeffeckt: Jeder macht Tank´s blöde an, also wundert euch nicht warum nichtmehr so viele Leute nen Tank spielen, seid lieber nett zu denen die ihr kennt!


----------



## noizycat (31. März 2008)

Mandragon81 schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele auch tank und ich mache so gut wie garkeine Instansen mit Random egal aus welcher Gilde sie kommen und wie gut sie sein mögen. Hab es jetzt schon das ein oder andere mal gehabt das spieler aus namnehaften gilden für eine ihrer hundert twinks (bin selber lvl64 tank) schnell nen Tank gesucht haben (indem fall mich ) und mit denen eine solche bestritten haben.
> was kamm dabei raus erstmal ewiges rumgeflame warum das zu schnell geht das zu langsam das erst der gepullt werden soll oder der doch erstmal nicht bla bla bla als hätten sie das spiel erfunden und es gebe nur einen weg ne instans zu bestreiten nnähmlich ihr eigener ... wieviele wege führten nochmal nach rom?? ....
> schlussendlich brauche ich mit solchen leuten länger für ne inst als oftmals mit anfänger die sich unterordnen können und habe dabei noch mit denen spass und kein generve.
> sowas sorgt dafür das man ruckzuck seinen festen kleinen kreis von spielern hat mit denen man ne inst bestreitet.



/sign

Ich mag meinen Tank, aber ich will Spaß am Spiel, und kein ständiges Gestresse ... 

Da hat mir die neue Inze gefallen. War für -alle- neu, und komisch, da herrschte Ruhe! Keiner wusste es besser, es wurde gewartet auf Symbole, mal zugehört ... herrlich. Ein Wipe war auch kein Beinbruch und Grund für´n Massenleave, sondern ne Lernerfahrung. So könnt´s immer sein ... Aber nee, gehste sonst in Inis als Tank, wird oft erwartet, dass du dort schon zig mal warst, alles kennst und alles zack zack, schön mechanisch routiniert geht. Sagste extra, dass du das 1. mal dort bist, wird das meist ignoriert. *g* Naja und zu chaotischen DDs, "Antanken???",  und Geflame wurde schon genug gesagt ... 


Da meine Gilde rel. klein is, bin ich oft auf Randomgroups angewiesen. Hab da mittlerweile doch Vorbehalte und nehme lieber mind. 1 Bekannten mit, vor allem, weil ich keinen Bock auf so kindisches Rumgezeter habe. Und diese leidige Wer-braucht-Spaß-hier-geht´s-nur-um-Items-und-Geschwindigkeit-Attitüde. Kommt leider oft genug vor... 
ABER: Es geht auch anders. Erlebe ich zum Glück auch immer wieder. *allen freundlichen Gamern wink* Ist also nicht alles verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niyá (31. März 2008)

habe mal am Rande einen Krieger/Druide als Tank gespielt ... allerdings schon 1 1/2 Jahre oder so her und schon lange davor gabs die Tank Probleme.
Vor kurzem habe ich einen Schutzpaly auf 57 gespielt und gebe einfach mal das her was mich gestört hat (...und auf langer Sicht auch zum umspeccn gebracht hätte)

- Tank macht Symbole ... Erst Totenkopf dann bla dann blub. Verstärker Schami,Magier,Schurke (ja das sind meißtens genau die Klassen) hauen konstant auf die Ziele auf denen ich nicht bin (als Paly ist es einem ja egal wieviel Mobs man tankt) und wundern sich dann wenn sie sterben, wer ist Schuld? Japp ... Tank.

- Tank sagt : "Lasst mich bitte erstmal auf den Mob hauen ehe ihr drauf geht" ... es scheint im allgemeinen erheiternd zu sein zuzugucken wie der Tank hinter einzelnen Mobs herrennt weil er das Wettrennen mit dem Instant Pyro verloren hat. Auf Fragen wie "warum wartet du nicht?" "ey lol ich will hier schnell durch"

- Tank freut sich übel über den neuen Ring mit Verteidigungswertung etc. ... wer rollt ihn weg? Feral,Offkrieger und sogar so mancher Schurke (olololol mehr Ausdauer als meiner!!!11einself) Hey ich meine ... ist es mittlerweilen im allgemeinen vergessen worden das man Skillungsentsprechend würfelt bzw. das auch der Tank wegen bestimmten Dingen in eine Instanz geht?

- Tank bittet die eigene Gilde darum mit ihm in eine Ini wegen einem guten Item zu gehen ... Resonanz gleich 0 "da gibts nichts für mich,warum soll ich da rein?"

- Möchtegern Healer (Vergelterpalys,Feraldruiden,Verstärkerschamis,Shadowpriests) die sich lauthals darüber beschweren das man zu schlecht equipt ist da sie schon erfolgreich den T6 Krieger in Gnomeregan healen konnten und es ganz klar nicht an ihnen liegt *hust* okay das ist weit hergeholt aber ihr wisst was ich meine

Das sind jetzt nur 5 Punkte die mir persönlich ohne groß zu überlegen eingefallen sind.
Wobei ich meinen Vorrednern mit den Repkosten nicht so ganz folgen kann. Nehmen wir mal einen Paly Healer nach einem Raid ... er hat genauso Plattenrep kosten,Pot Kosten (Flasks sind kostengünstig aber ganz sicher nicht das beste was man kriegen kann), Bufffood oder auch Symbole ... wie jede andere Klasse auch.


----------



## Maleas (31. März 2008)

Ich bin seit BC Heildruide und war davor Feral / Tank. Zugegeben, als Druide hat man es einfacher, weil man durch die Feralskillung mit entsprechendem Wechselequip locker als Tank und Meele arbeiten kann. Ein richtiger Def Krieger ist leider ziemlich auf seine Tankrolle beschränkt. Ich selbst habe auf unserem Server (KdV) kein Tank- oder Heilerproblem mitbekommen. Zumindest nicht in meinen Stammgruppen oder im allgemeinen Chat. 

Wir haben in der Gilde und im Raid gute Tanks, die aber auch ordentlich mit guten Gruppen belohnt werden. Als Tank würde ich sicher nicht mit Randomgruppen heroische Instanzen o.ä. machen. Gelegentlich muss auch ich als Heiler sehen, dass Tanks (und auch Heiler) einfach nicht in ihrer Rolle ernst genommen werden. Viele gehen davon aus, dass man wirklich alles tanken und gegenheilen kann ... ich habe jedoch für mich den "Schuldigen" ausgemacht.

Omen / KTM ... in den letzten Tagen und Wochen liest man nur noch "Geht Dein Omen" ... "Omen spinnt" ... "bla bla bla Omen". Ich habe das Gefühl, kaum ein DD kann heute noch ohne Omen spielen. Sind wir mal ehrlich, Omen ist ne nette Sache, aber es war noch nie genau, bzw. war es noch nie eine verlässliche Quelle. Ebenso haben viele DDs einfach ihr Gespür und ihre Intuition in Bezug auf Aggro und Dmg verloren. Da haut ein Magier die dicken Crits raus und zieht Aggro ... der Tank ist schuld, weil ja Omen eigentlich ok war ... Da fasse ich mir an den Kopf und habe durchaus Mitleid mit den Tanks.


----------



## Mofriese (31. März 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Nein ich habe kein verständnis wenn ein Pala meint dmg machen zu müssen was er numal auch nicht tut!
> 
> Ich nehme keinen möchte gern Pala mit der mein als dd mitkommen zu wollen dann hätte er sich nen anderen Char machen sollen!!! [...]



Klingt bisschen nach: "Du bist schwarz und deswegen musst du mein Sklave sein, wenn nicht - stirb.". Wäre er weiß gewesen, würde er freundlich von dir behandelt werden, so aber gibst du ihm nur die Möglichkeit auf die "Michael-Jackson-Bleichung".

Ich sage nicht, dass Vergelter die nützlichste Klasse sind für PvE und wenn du ihn nicht in Inis dabei haben willst - bitte schön, andere Gruppen werden ihn sicher mitnehmen... und wenn nicht, dann wird er sich schon überlegen ob er umskillt oder only PvP betreibt...


----------



## Ennart (31. März 2008)

Ohh mein Gott, wieder ein wir haben keine Tanks Heul. Hat jemand mal gezählt der wievielte das ist?

Ich spiele selber einen Deftank und muss sagen, ihr seid doch alle selber Schuld. Wenn ich an einem Samstag Abend dauernd vollgemotzt werde das Gott und die Welt tanken kann und ich nicht....klar Gott und die Welt bekommen auch ordentlich Heilung oder wenn die Heilung stimmt, dann machen drei Witzbolde keinen schaden bzw sind der Meinung nen Multischuss gleich am Anfang ist ne Klasse Idee....dann hab ich schon wieder so die Schnauze voll das ich meinen Tank nur für gewisse Leute raushole. Und die sind dann imer sehr glücklich.

So wie es in den Wald reinschalt, so schalt es raus. Also weiter heulen. Wir werden uns dann nur noch besser verstecken. 

Gruß Ennart


----------



## Long_Wolf (31. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Ich weiss ned obs bei euch andere 5er Inis gibt aber nenn mir doch bitte eine, nur eine wo der Wichtel wirklich von need wäre..... Gibt keine? Dacht ich mir!!!!


Zum einen ist nicht jeder Tank 70, wie schon erwähnt, zum anderen hat nicht jeder Tank T6. Auch in den 5er Inis, gerade wenn man mit randoms reingeht, kann dir die zusätzliche Ausdauer des Wichtels den Hintern retten.
Klar, wenn man Top Equipped ist und in die 25er geht ist das Shitbull, aber vorher ?  Eher nicht...



StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Und wenn du schon so lange Hexe zockst, was ist ab SSC End und TheEye End die Skillung die dir jeder vernünftige Raid ans Herz legt? DESTROOOOO/Opferung?!? Ich soll nun also Opferung mitskillen weils sinnvoll ist aber dann nicht benutzen?!? Und wenn Illidan crusht isses de fakto SCHEISSEGAL ob da ein geskillter Wichtel steht! Aber bei nem 1% Wipe heulen warum die Destros keinen Schaden gemacht haben .....


Wird dich vielleicht schocken zu hören, aber es gibt auch noch andere Raids als deinen und die wollen auch was anderes haben als Hexer die Destru sind...mal davon ab das wir hier beim Thema Tanks in randoms sind, und nicht Tanks in ner Top-Gilde die ihren Hexern nicht sagen müssen was sie tun...

Und Illidan legste mit Sicherheit net random...



StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Und ja, Schock schwere Not, DD'ler wurden tatsächlich zum DamageDealen gebaut. Klingt unglaublich aber man munkelt =)



DDler sollen Dmg machen, aye, aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus. Und du in ner random würdest einen Blick aufs Omen/Threatmeter schmeissen ? Ja ? Dann brauchste mit Sicherheit auch keine Opferung, dann kannste mit Sicherheit nach 2 Shadowbolts erstmal Afkaffee, denn so wie du dich aufführst wartest du ja nur noch auf WotLK, vorher gibts für dich kein besseres EQ mehr...

P.S.

Tanks haben es schwer genug im Leben, dazu dann entweder Vollpfosten die mit 60 die erste Instanz betreten, Twinks die  meinen weil sie Klasse A auf 70 haben können sie Klasse B auch spielen (wie man sich täuschen kann) und/oder den einen oder anderen Klugscheisser sobald man 70 ist, der auf Biegen und brechen so spielen will wie ER das für richtig hält, ganz ungeachtet dessen ob er nun wirklich mit seiner Klasse umgehen kann oder nicht. Und ja es gibt auch genug Big Players, egal ob mit Twink oder Main, die sich einfach nicht anpassen können, Die dealen dmg wie sonst im Raid, und wundern sich dann warum der grün/blaue Tank da vorne die aggro net hält, der MT im Raid kanns doch auch, wayne das der sich in fette Epixxx hüllt...(Koppschüddel)

P.S.S.

Hab erst später gesehen das du kein solcher Großkotz bist wie es sich anhörte, Stormcrawler. Ich lass den Text jetzt aber trotzdem so stehen, da die Relevanz noch da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht übelnehmen plx


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (31. März 2008)

Tank sein ist teuer ! Wenn man nur einen Char hat ist es f Krieger nahezu unmöglich den als Tank zu spielen. Als Defftank ist man außerhalb der Inzen völlig hilflos und weder farmfähig noch questtauglich. Das der Defftank keinen Schaden macht ist meiner Meinung nach (neben unseren lieben Randomgruppen) der Hauptgrund für den Tankmangel. Ihr könnt also Blizzard und seiner Kriegerfeindlichen Haltung danken und nicht die MS und Fury Krieger flamen. Alle anderen Tankklassen (Schutzpala und Feraldruide) können sich auch außerhalb der Inzen im PVE Umfeld gut behaupten nur Deffkrieger nicht. Blizzard hat den Krieger schon immer mies behandelt und das ist nun das Resultat.


----------



## Eliteborner (31. März 2008)

Also das Thema ist ja schon zum hundertsten mal hier zu finden.. aber ich sags gerne noch einmal, ich spiele selber einen defftank auf Ali Seite (mittlerweile auch nicht schlecht equipt) und wenn ich mich dann dochmal wieder überreden lassen in random groups zu tanken, könnte ich mich immer wieder in den Allerwertesten beißen hinterher... da werden Moppgruben ohne Zeichen gepullt, keine Abspache usw... nach dem dritten oder vierten weib krieg ich dann zu hören, das alles an mir liegt.... ich könnte die Agro von 3 Mops nicht halten.... ein DD'ler is immer dabei der meint, er kann auf alles gleichzeitig Schaden machen....antanken was ist das, bevor der mops bei mir is fliegen von hinten schon die Feuerbälle.... du stehst da und rennst wie blöde rum "du kannst doch spotten", kriegst du dann zu hören...ja auf drei mops gleichzeitig oder wie.... und auf hero ist vieles Spottimun.... man muss aufpassen, das man da nicht unhöflich wird und hoffen das ich meine 30G Repkosten bald ausgeben kann... also Leute enfach mal mehr als Team mit dem Tank arbeiten und dann findet ihr auch welche... es gibt natürlich auch jede Menge Spieler auf die das nicht zutrifft, die hat man dann in der Freundesliste und tankt dort gerne...


----------



## Valarus (31. März 2008)

Sporlingsschmaus schrieb:


> Tank sein ist teuer ! Wenn man nur einen Char hat ist es f Krieger nahezu unmöglich den als Tank zu spielen. Als Defftank ist man außerhalb der Inzen völlig hilflos und weder farmfähig noch questtauglich. Das der Defftank keinen Schaden macht ist meiner Meinung nach (neben unseren lieben Randomgruppen) der Hauptgrund für den Tankmangel. Ihr könnt also Blizzard und seiner Kriegerfeindlichen Haltung danken und nicht die MS und Fury Krieger flamen. Alle anderen Tankklassen (Schutzpala und Feraldruide) können sich auch außerhalb der Inzen im PVE Umfeld gut behaupten nur Deffkrieger nicht. Blizzard hat den Krieger schon immer mies behandelt und das ist nun das Resultat.




/sign

Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Leider ist nicht damit zu rechnen das sich Blizzard da was einfallen läßt, wie man als Defftank auch genug Schaden macht um Questen oder Farmen zu können. 
Ohne sich bei einem Mob auf einen 10 minütigen Kampf einstellen zu müssen.

Da ich auf einem PVP-Server spiele hat man dann auch schlechte Karten wenn man sien "Steinchen" kloppt und von hinten dann ein DD´ler kommt.

Selbst ein Magier lacht sich bei den schlägen wech, den einzigen schaden den er dann bekommt ist durch "Zauberreflektieren" 

Leider schade das der Deff-Krieger so wenig von Blizzard durchdacht wurde. 
Es sei den als Goldspender für das ständige umskillen, damit er auch mal questen kann.


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Morbidus schrieb:


> Hmm.....von was bitte sprichst du ?
> Wenn sich ein Tank auf eine Instanz korrekt vorbereitet, dann hat er im Gepäck Fläschchen, bzw Wächter und Kampfelixiere, Heiltranke, entsprechendes Buff-Food (mal gesehen was ein Stack Krebse kostet ?), Alptraumranken, Wetzsteine, evtl. Runen, und und und....
> 
> Ein lustige Random-Wiperunde in Zul Aman kostet da mal fix 200G.....da glaube ich kann man schon von Ausgaben reden.
> ...




also ich finde das Gejammere völlig unangebracht. Wenn ich mit meinem Mage in einer schlechten Gruppe unterwegs bin und mein Equip rot ist zahle ich auch 20 g Repkosten. Außerdem meine Tränke, mein Öl, mein Food. Außerdem heulen hier alle über die Nachteile.....................über die Vorteile die andere Spieler euch einräumen verliert ihr kein Wort. Da wäre zum Beispiel der Umstand das die Tanks in JEDEM Raid den ich kennen gelernt habe als erste Equiped werden.
Alle anderen stehen da in harter Konkurrenz. Wie oft haben sich die netten Herren Tanks schon ausstatten lassen und haben hinterher die Biege gemacht. 
Im Grunde profitiert ihr doch davon das man auf jeden Fall einen Tank braucht. Bei Heilern war das früher ja auch so aber das hat sich Gott sei Dank entspannt da hats tatsächlich auch Spacken gegeben die Gold haben wollten fürs Heilen.
Also nicht nur jammern sondern auch mal an die Vorteile denken die man hat als Tank


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## schoeni (31. März 2008)

an alle leute die sich über vegelter oder off krieger aufregen - 
haltet doch einfach mal die ******

erstes ist es jedem selbst überlassen wie er seinen char skillt und in spieln willn und 2. sind vergelter sehr nützlich, sie mach moderaten schaden und bieten zusätzlich noch buffs, auren, können wenn nötig als passabler off healer/tank fungiern 3. sind auch off krieger vor allem in instanzen wie zh sehr nützlich den er teilt nich nur gut schaden aus sondern ist auch ein perfekter 2. tank

selber zock ich grad nen pala hoch und werd ihn zu 99% auf schutz skilln weils mich einfach spaß macht zu tanken und zum farmen etc hab ich ja noch immer meine magierin


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Ennart schrieb:


> Ohh mein Gott, wieder ein wir haben keine Tanks Heul. Hat jemand mal gezählt der wievielte das ist?
> 
> Ich spiele selber einen Deftank und muss sagen, ihr seid doch alle selber Schuld. Wenn ich an einem Samstag Abend dauernd vollgemotzt werde das Gott und die Welt tanken kann und ich nicht....klar Gott und die Welt bekommen auch ordentlich Heilung oder wenn die Heilung stimmt, dann machen drei Witzbolde keinen schaden bzw sind der Meinung nen Multischuss gleich am Anfang ist ne Klasse Idee....dann hab ich schon wieder so die Schnauze voll das ich meinen Tank nur für gewisse Leute raushole. Und die sind dann imer sehr glücklich.
> 
> ...




meine Fresse ist das AAAAAAARRRRRRMMMM, ich spiele das Spiel jetzt auch schon gut 3 Jahre, und ich hab auch schon einiges an Katastrphengruppen erlebt. Aber das Argument das Randomgruppen soooooooo schlecht
sind und die armen Tanks deshalb net mehr tanken wollen ist echt nur erbärmlich. 
Die Wahrheit liebe Leute ist, das es in den meisten Randomgruppen in 5er Inis prima klappt. Sicher net in Raids aber in den normalen inis. Und die angeblich so beratungsresistenten Spieler gibt es sicherlich auch die sich nicht sagen lassen wollen das der Tank ein wenig Zeit benötigt um den Mob anzutanken. Aber kommt Leute, ich spiele das gleiche Spiel wie ihr, und das ist purer Schwachsinn. In aller Regel haben selbst Leute die Random in Inis gehen ein Interesse daran net zu wipen. Der Hinweis nach einem Wipe den Tank erst mal antanken zu lassen fruchtet schon aus diesem Grund FAST IMMER.
Eure Aussage wie furchtbar diese ganzen Noobs doch sind und wie sehr die Tanks doch leiden in Randomgruppen ( ist übrigens ein Gruppenspiel, nicht nur ihr leidet sondern die anderen 4 auch) lässt mich an eurer Fähigkeit zweifeln mit anderen zu kommunizieren. Über Tastatur oder TS. 
Sollte dem so sein empfehle ich als Mage euch einen INTBUFF.
Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen:
Hier tut sich jeder mit der Aussage hervor " ich als MEGAELITESUPERTANK gehe nicht mehr Random" weil ich ja soooooo gut bin und unter den ganzen Noobs zu leiden habe. Ihr empfindet eine solche Aussage scheinbar als Gütesiegel für Tanks, ich denke es ist eher ein Armutszeugnis, weil gute Tanks ihren Job auch in einer Randomgruppe gepeilt kriegen.
MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIich bin so ein arrrrrrrmer Tank äbääähhhhhhhhhhhh Maaaaaaaaaamiiiiiiii


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Ouna (31. März 2008)

Ich spiel gerne Tank, allerdings nur Pala. 

Nur habe ich 
1. keine Lust auf Randoms - ich such mir die Leute aus, mit denen ich gehen möchte
2. wenn man dann die Aufgabe von Targets setzen etc macht, hält sich zu 80% eh keiner dran
3. wenn man 100 mal am Tag gefragt wird, ob man Instanz xy tanken möchte und danach noch ne lowequipte Gruppe durch Kara ziehen darf




> Hier tut sich jeder mit der Aussage hervor " ich als MEGAELITESUPERTANK gehe nicht mehr Random" weil ich ja soooooo gut bin und unter den ganzen Noobs zu leiden habe. Ihr empfindet eine solche Aussage scheinbar als Gütesiegel für Tanks, ich denke es ist eher ein Armutszeugnis, weil gute Tanks ihren Job auch in einer Randomgruppe gepeilt kriegen.


Deine Aussage ist lächerlich. Ich weiß, wie ich was zu tanken habe, nur wenn der Heiler nich heilt, Spieler x alle 5 Minuten ohne was zu sagen afk geht, dann kann auch der beste Tank nix machen. Genauso wie schon paarmal in Shadowlab Hero 2. Boss, Mr. Zeit-für-Spaß, die Leute kriegen es einfach nich gebacken, sich ein wenig auseinanderzustellen und die beiden Mages mit ihren 6k Life klappen beim ersten Übernehmen um. Genauso Mecha Hero, nicht jeder hat das Talent, sich auf die Seite zu stellen, wie vorher abgemacht, wenn er + Pol hat.


----------



## Ragesh (31. März 2008)

aber mal ein bisschen füße stil halten bitte. niemand ist perfekt. auch tanks nicht. ich kann aber auch von mir behaupten, dass ich bisher kein glück mit random gruppen hatte in heroischen instanzen. in normalen instanzen war das meist kein problem, da bringen die mobs einen aber auch nicht zwingend mit dem ersten schlag um die ecke.

da meine zeit auf dem kriegertwink in der woche jedoch begrenzt ist werde ich einen teufel tuen und anfangen lotto zu spielen, ob die grp. passt oder nicht. da geh ich lieber nur mit leuten die ich kenne und sonst mit niemandem.


----------



## Breaky (31. März 2008)

Als Deftank kann ich sagen: verwundert Euch nicht, warum es immer weniger Tanks gibt. 

In meinen Augen drüben immer drei Situationen dem Deftank das Spielerlebniss. Nein, es ist nicht die Heilung - die klappt in der Regel super. Sondern es gibt da so ein paar DDs die sich nicht zusammenreissen können. Die eine wäre, dass der Mage mit Absicht pullt (ihm gings zu langsam vorwärts - obwohl noch geretzt und geregt wird), natürlich hat der Tank Blutrausch noch auf Cooldown und auch sonst keine Wut und zu guter Letzt ist das Vieh noch Taunt-Imun. Der Mage versteckt sich dann im Eisblock und der Mob haut fröhlich auf Stoffies (vornehmlich Heiler) herum. Und wer wird dann wieder böse angeguckt? Richtig, der Deftank. 

Die andere Situation kommt auch immer wieder vor, wenn ich einen Mob eine kleine Strecke weit nach hinten ziehen muss, damit keine zusätzliche Gruppe geaddet wird, und dabei nicht die volle Agro aufbauen kann (Hitbox meistens zu klein und somit nicht immer in Range) - die DDs gehen von Anfang an, über den ganzen Weg voll drauf, wie die Lemminge! Und ja - als Resultat DD down und ein herumirrender Mob. Dann bekomm ich wieder mal so nen wisper, ich könne keine Agro aufbauen und ich soll mir endlich Mühe geben. 

Eine andere, ähnliche Situation ist noch das Thema mit der Irreführung. Bevor der Mob an mir steht haun schon alle DDs ihre Dots raus und hauen schon drauf herum. Wenn nun jemand die Agro bekommt, heisst es dann wieder bei mir, ich hätte das sehen und somit dem Mob entgegenlaufen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Tipp an alle - keine Klasse spielt sich einfach wenn man sie perfekt spielen möchte, auch nicht der Deftank. Doch wenn dieser schon die ganze Zeit den Kopf hinhalten muss, macht ihm den Job nicht all zu schwer. Lasst ihm einen kurzen Moment Zeit für die Agro. Wartet bis er den Mob platziert hat bzw. dort steht, wo er den Mob zugeschossen bekommt. Sogar die Heiler werdens Euch danken. Denkt daran, wenn ein Mage bzw. Ranged die Agro zieht, dann müsst ihr nicht wie blöd auf dem weiter rumklopfen. Denn in der Zeit, wo der Mob zum Mage rennt lauf ich hinterher und generiere so keine Agro. Somit kanns gut sein, dass sich der Mob, nachdem sich der Mage im Eisblock versteckt hat oder das helle Licht am anderen Ende des Tunnels sah, ein nächster Ranged aussucht und ich so langsam aber sicher bei einem Taun-Imunen Mob keine Wut mehr habe gross Agro aufzubauen. Seid fair zu den Low-DMG-Dealern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht dass ihr auf die Einschreiten/Spot-IgnoreListe kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt als Team und nicht als Gegner. Und DMG-Races sind so was von Out!

Ich persönlich spiele immernoch gerne Deftank. Doch manchmal lassen mich solche Situationen Fragen, ob ich nicht doch eine andere Richtung einschlagen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss
Unbreaky


----------



## Long_Wolf (31. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> ... ich denke es ist eher ein Armutszeugnis, weil gute Tanks ihren Job auch in einer Randomgruppe gepeilt kriegen.




Klar kriegt man das hin, das stand auch nie ausser Frage. Allerdings braucht man dafür mehr Zeit und es ist eine Mordsarbeit. Wenn ich am WE ein paar Inis machen will und erst die halbe Grp zur Räson bringen muss damit die spuren, oder sogar den ein oder anderen Lernresisten kicke damits halbwegs geht...überleg ich mir das beim nächsten Mal und geh mit Leuten die sich schon als gute Partner erwiesen haben.

Warum ? Weils bequemer ist. Ich muss mich nicht mit Leuten herumärgern, egal ob es Klugscheisser, Nixkönner oder Newbies sind, ich muss nicht meine Zeit verschwenden und ne Ini in 3 Stunden statt in einer machen, und ich muss nicht so hohe Reppkosten zahlen. Mit anderen Worten . Ich habe entspannt meinen Spass, und genau dafür zahl ich meinen monatlichen Obolus an Blizzard.

Wem das nicht passt der möge sich hier die Seele aus dem Leib flamen, mich arrogant oder Ego nennen, sei es wie es sei, ich werde mir nicht meinen Spass am Spiel verderben lassen. Nur weil einige Herzchen meinen ich müsste als Defkrieger "Für die Horde !" meine Nerven opfern werde ich das mit Sicherheit nicht tun...


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Klar kriegt man das hin, das stand auch nie ausser Frage. Allerdings braucht man dafür mehr Zeit und es ist eine Mordsarbeit. Wenn ich am WE ein paar Inis machen will und erst die halbe Grp zur Räson bringen muss damit die spuren, oder sogar den ein oder anderen Lernresisten kicke damits halbwegs geht...überleg ich mir das beim nächsten Mal und geh mit Leuten die sich schon als gute Partner erwiesen haben.
> 
> Warum ? Weils bequemer ist. Ich muss mich nicht mit Leuten herumärgern, egal ob es Klugscheisser, Nixkönner oder Newbies sind, ich muss nicht meine Zeit verschwenden und ne Ini in 3 Stunden statt in einer machen, und ich muss nicht so hohe Reppkosten zahlen. Mit anderen Worten . Ich habe entspannt meinen Spass, und genau dafür zahl ich meinen monatlichen Obolus an Blizzard.
> 
> Wem das nicht passt der möge sich hier die Seele aus dem Leib flamen, mich arrogant oder Ego nennen, sei es wie es sei, ich werde mir nicht meinen Spass am Spiel verderben lassen. Nur weil einige Herzchen meinen ich müsste als Defkrieger "Für die Horde !" meine Nerven opfern werde ich das mit Sicherheit nicht tun...




naja und da heisst es immer die Horde hält mehr zusammen als wir Allys---))))))
Wieder ein Mythos beerdigt, wie der vom armen Tank.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Ennart (31. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> meine Fresse ist das AAAAAAARRRRRRMMMM, ich spiele das Spiel jetzt auch schon gut 3 Jahre, und ich hab auch schon einiges an Katastrphengruppen erlebt. Aber das Argument das Randomgruppen soooooooo schlecht
> sind und die armen Tanks deshalb net mehr tanken wollen ist echt nur erbärmlich.
> Die Wahrheit liebe Leute ist, das es in den meisten Randomgruppen in 5er Inis prima klappt. Sicher net in Raids aber in den normalen inis. Und die angeblich so beratungsresistenten Spieler gibt es sicherlich auch die sich nicht sagen lassen wollen das der Tank ein wenig Zeit benötigt um den Mob anzutanken.



Mein Gott hier ist ja jemand mit den falschen Fuss auf gestanden. 
Ich habe weder gesagt ich gehe nicht mehr mit Randoms noch das ich der Eliteimbatank bin. Ich habe nur gesagt das es keinen Spass mehr macht der Arsch zum Hinhalten zu sein.  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Ich sollte doch mal nachschauen ob auf dem Kopf meines Orkkriegers Schuld steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sezer schrieb:


> Der Hinweis nach einem Wipe den Tank erst mal antanken zu lassen fruchtet schon aus diesem Grund FAST IMMER.


Und nun sei mal ehrlich macht es dir Spass zu wipen, weil einer mal wieder freidreht. Wenn ja bist du mein Held.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Ennart


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Ennart schrieb:


> Mein Gott hier ist ja jemand mit den falschen Fuss auf gestanden.
> Ich habe weder gesagt ich gehe nicht mehr mit Randoms noch das ich der Eliteimbatank bin. Ich habe nur gesagt das es keinen Spass mehr macht der Arsch zum Hinhalten zu sein.  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Ich sollte doch mal nachschauen ob auf dem Kopf meines Orkkriegers Schuld steht.
> 
> ...



Nein, ein Wipe macht mir nie Spass das wäre ja auch seltsam. Ich halte die ganze Diskussion nur nicht für zielführend. So wenig wie Tanks "immer" Schuld an einem Wipe sind trifft die Aussage auf DDs oder Healer zu.
Genau so wenig trifft es zu das Random-Gruppen in Inis grundsätzlich eine Katastrophe sind und deshalb die Tanks wegbleiben. Das mag häufiger so sein als mit Stammgruppen aber schon bei Gildengruppen ist der Unterschied oft marginal.
Selbst Heroic kann mann heute meist locker Random angehen. Gruul geht Random sogar sehr gut und selbst Zul Aman habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen mit einer Randomgruppe gemacht während wir in der Gilde beim dritten Boss permanent verreckt sind. Maggi geht Random natürlich nicht, SSC und FDS bei uns auf dem Realm auch net aber ansonsten finde ich es absolut übertrieben das eine Klasse sich hier als Opfer der Randomgruppen darstellt.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## riggedi (31. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

glaube, daß es noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Selbst bei einem Inzen-Run ohne Whipe steht immer einer vorn, der gehauen wird, sprich: der Repkosten zu tragen hat. Es könnten also theorethisch der Heiler und die 3 DDs mit 100% Rüssi aus der Ini gehn, während der Tank sich flicken läßt.

Und Tränke, Buff-Food, Elixiere und dergleichen nehmen alle in einem Raid (oder sollten es zumindest). Deshalb nimmt sich das nix in Bezug auf die DDs oder Heiler. Zahlen müssen alle Ihre Rechnungen, aber der Def-Tank noch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: In meiner Gilde werden auch die Def-Tanks gelobt, wenn es einen "neueren" Boss umgehauen hat! Das aber nur so am Rande!

Grüße

Riggedi

PS: DamageDealer spielen - Heiler und Tanks arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aedaria (31. März 2008)

Also bei uns wird nicht an den Tanks rumgemotzt - die einzigsten die ein Recht dazu hätten wären die Heiler.
Bei uns sagt man so schön:

Wenn der Tank stirbt ist der Heiler schuld,
wenn der Heiler stirbt ist der Tank schuld,
wenn ein DD'ler stirbt ist er selbst schuld.

Es gibt das schöne Addon "Omen" und jeder sollte sich im klaren sein das auch Tankklassen sich unterscheiden (Als Beispiel: Der Paladin ein wunderbarer Aoe Tank - ein Krieger Mischmasch aus Onetarget und Aoe und der Dudu eher ein Einzeltank ist - was alles seine vor und nachteile hat)
Manchmal kann der Tank echt nichts dafür wenn eine Wipe ist - manchmal reicht Heilung, Rüstung oder Dmg nicht. Ich kann Tanks wunderbar verstehen wenn sie nur mit ihrer Gilde oder Freunden gehen denn Tanks sind auch oft flame-opfer. Erst wird am Tank rumgenörgelt, dann am Heiler und dann am DD. Aber wieoft werden Tanks gelobt wenn sie ihren Job klasse gemacht haben? Die meisten ''ahnungslosen'' sehen es als selbstverständlich an das der Tank immer alle Mobs hat, immer rechtzeitig Tränke schmeißt und so weiter... 
Mit Randoms ist Tank spielen einfach grauenhaft.


----------



## Tally (31. März 2008)

Uschiauschemnitz schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so,
> 
> ich bin t6 Deftank und habe 1. keine Lust auf die alten Instanzen und 2. Baut man mit dem fetten Gear keine Aggro in den Low Instanzen wie Kara etc. auf, da man einfach zu viel ausweicht etc. und dadurch keine Wut bekommt. Ich habe keine Lust, dass ständig irgendwelche Aggroclowns voll rausrotzen, während ich um jeden Wutpunkt kämpfen muss, dass ich nach 3 Autoschlägen endlich genug wut für nen Schildschlag hat. Und solange Blizzard nichts an der Wut ändert (also uns Deftanks mehr Wut zum tanken geben) wird das Tankaussterben so weitergehen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.


Wird dir nicht übel von deiner Arroganz? Mir schon!


----------



## dermoppi (31. März 2008)

Nunja, ich hab Tank und DD. Ich habe erst einen recht gut ausgestatteten Tank erlebt der nicht auf dem Mainziel war und mich vollmotzt warum ich zuviel aggro mache, zudem war er unfähig den gegnerischen Heiler beim heilen zu hindern. Als ich ihn darauf aufmerksam machte wurde ich gekickt. Es gibt eben auch Tanks die nix drauf haben ebenso wie DD's hab das als Tank auch oft genug erlebt, da hat man nicht ma 2k Aggro und einem fliegt der erste Feuerball um die Ohren.
Ich denke das Random Fluch und Segen ist. Man kann Glück habe udn super Leute erwische so wie ich mit dem DD erst und man kann eben Pech haben. Und ich denke dass es wirklich an dem recht einfach zu bekommenen Off Eqiup liegt dass viel Tanks verschwinden, gleichzeitig gib tes immer mehr Tankadine und Bären


----------



## moorhuhnxx (31. März 2008)

kommt alles wieder mit dem todesritter etc. so nun wissen aber wirklich ALLE das es zu wenig tanks gibt. ich weis was ich eröffne gleich mal nen thraed mit dem titel: es gibt zu viele jäger. mann da mit hab ich jetzt aber was erreicht! plötzlich ahben alle jäger aufgehört zu spielen. freu^^


----------



## Valarus (31. März 2008)

@Sezer

ich meinte mit meiner Ausführung auch nicht jeden DD´ler.

Mein Deff - Equip ist grad mal etwas über Karaniveau. Also vielleicht mal unteres Mittelfeld.
Also nicht ungewöhnliches.

Heulen ?? Nicht wirklich.

Nur die Feststellung das in Randomgruppen, das verlassen der Gruppe, ohne Begründung, nach einem Wipe vorkommt. In einem Gildenrun ist mir dieses noch nicht passiert. 

Meine Ausführungen waren keine Atacken gegen irgendeine DD Klasse, sondern das in Randomgruppen auch schon mal die nötige Höflichkeit fehlt.

Diese unhöflichen Aktionen passieren aber meist nicht in den kleinen (nonHero) Instanzen, sondern dann in den etwas anspruchvolleren Instanzen. Und dann durch Spieler dessen Char bestens ausgerüstet ist.

Es gibt bestimmt noch genug Tanks , ob nun Pala, Krieger oder Druide, die öfters Random gehen würden, wenn es nicht solche Leute geben würde, die nur rummotzen und dann ohne Begründung die Gruppe verlassen.

Ich hoffe du verstehst nun das ich nicht heule weil mir ein DD´ler das Agro geklaut hat. 
Passiert und abhaken. Das gehört mit zum Lernprozess.
Sondern wegen der Unhöfflichkeit und Dreistigkeit mancher Spieler.

Hiermit wollte ich nur darstellen warum es auch zu einem Tankmangel gekommen sein kann.
Die Tanks gehen möglicherweise lieber mit ihren Stammleuten in Instanzen / Raid, weil ihnen dort so etwas nur sehr selten passiert.

Das dieses "Team" dann noch eingespielt ist wäre dann noch ein anderer Grund.

Gruss Valarus


----------



## Maleas (31. März 2008)

Aedaria schrieb:


> Es gibt das schöne Addon "Omen" ...



Aedaria, ich stimme Dir mit Deinem Beitrag zu ^^ bis auf die Sache mit Omen. Was bringt Omen? KTM hat damals schon nicht richtig funktioniert, und Omen tut es auch net. Gestern im Raid eine halbe Stunde die Diskussion "Bei wem funktioniert Omen .... Omen geht seit dem Patch nicht mehr .... hat jemand ein laufendes Omen?" ... 

Omen ist toll ... für Tanks, z.B. wenn sie zusammen tanken oder sich abwechseln müssen. Mehr sollte Omen eigentlich nicht sein. DDs, die sich auf Omen verlassen verlieren einfach ein Gefühl und die Intuition für Aggro und Aggromanagement. Frag mal einen Omen-Mage, bei wievielen Frostbolts und Crits er Aggro verliert ... "Keine Ahnung, Omen sagt mir das ... wenn es mal funktioniert" ... tja, die Leute verlernen einfach (meiner Meinung nach) durch solche AddOns eine wichtige Spielmechanik. Es wird dmg ohne Ende gemacht, weil man im dmgmeter oben sein will, und erst ne Pause oder einen Eisblock, wenn der Bildschirm rot leuchtet.


Da sind wir auch beim Thema, ob Tanks Spass bei der Sache haben. Tanken ist eine verantwortungsvolle Sache, die auch Konzentration erfordert, gerade bei Mobgruppen, die man alle halten soll. Heute wird die Instanz schnellstmöglich durchgemöscht, weil man ja keine Zeit hat. Dmg, Dmg, Dmg, bis Omen glüht ... und der Tank dreht am Rad. Easy going kennt heute niemand mehr, der Tank wirds schon richten ... ja, aber dem Tank geht ne Menge Spielspass flöten, wenn er sich eine Klickorgie auf der Tastatur liefern muss, weil alle DDs bis an die Omengrenze gehen. Wenn er Pech hat, muss er mehreren Zielen gleichzeitig hinterherlaufen, weil da jeder irgendwas zieht und kein Gefühl mehr für Aggromechanik hat.

Prost Mahlzeit ^^


----------



## Sebasti92 (31. März 2008)

ka wiso paladine vergelter sein wollen... das tankadinen macht mir riesen spass!


----------



## Kujon (31. März 2008)

hmm...also es gibt aber auch die anderen tanks - nenne wir sie mal furor-mortalstrike-wirbelwind-deftanks in bersihaltung...oder: die möchtegern eierlegenden wollmilchsäue

habe mit stufe 31 mit meinem priester geheilt. der tank...äh sorry, der krieger kämpft alles in bersihaltung, kriegt schaden wie die sau, konnte den so knapp am leben halten (dd waren alle diszipliniert, haben auf die aggro geschaut, an denen gabs nichts auszusetzen)

kaum ist der kampf vorbei, stürmt er in die nächste mobgruppe...ich sitze da, grad mit dem trinken begonnen, kaum mana, muss ich wieder hinrennen und ihm den arsch retten. hab ihn dann gewarnt, wenn er noch einmal pullt, wenn ich kein mana habe, lasse ich ihn sterben...

naja, er hat mich keine 2 sekunden trinken lassen, also bin ich aus der ini gerannt und hab ihn seinem schicksal überlassen...

die guten tanks schauen auf das heiler-mana!

zur Uschi noch: wenn du mit t6 in lowlevel-inis gehst, nicht auf die idee kommst, vielleicht mal in der kampfhaltung oder sogar in bersihaltung zu tanken (was bei dem equipp ja locker geht!), oder evtl. das damage-equipp anzuziehen oder einzelne teile vom t6 komplett auszuziehen, dann kann ich nur eins sagen: du bist KEIN guter tank! 

oder halt alles tanken und cc weglassen, gibt auch mehr wut - oder das erste ziel gar nicht antanken, das wird von den dd schnell runtergehauen und du hast schön zeit, bei den übrigen targets gut aggro aufzubauen, ohne, dass du dem ersten ziel wieder nachrennen musst, weil deine aggro nicht reicht...

erstaunt mich, dass man einem t6-träger sowas noch erzählen muss... ;-)


----------



## Scred (31. März 2008)

> Mich mit 23 als Kiddy beteichn en ehrt mich fast =)
> 
> Japps aber dort ging es grad darum in ---->5er<---- Inis den Wichtel auszupacken weil sonst ein Encounter ned liegt?!?!?!?!? Ich weiss ned obs bei euch andere 5er Inis gibt aber nenn mir doch bitte eine, nur eine wo der Wichtel wirklich von need wäre..... Gibt keine? Dacht ich mir!!!!
> 
> ...



alter:kein kiddie
inhalt von den texten:kiddie

ich selbst spiel zwar kein tank aber wenn man wirklich draufachtet was die tanks alles machen müssen um die aggro zu bekommen/halten nur weil ein mage zuviel mana hat würd ich auch auf waffen/fury umskillen und pvp hat damit nichts zutun wenn jemand lust auf pvp hat geht er nich pve machen oder umgehkehrt


----------



## Neque neque (31. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...



is bei uns auch so... aber warum sindse net deff? dann hättense wenigstens eine ausrede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (31. März 2008)

also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mit meinem mage (ich spiele auf der silbernen hand, ally) ne gruppe such, fehlt uns meist ein heiler ODER tank, i-wie haben wir eins von beidem immer relativ schnell gefunden - zwar nicht so schnell wie dd´s, aber immer noch so schnell, das es nicht stört, aber es wird dann meist schwer, dass zu finden, was uns noch fehlt.
aber ich kämpfe gegen dieses problem an! ich habe nen deff krieger (der gerade mal wieder fury is für pvp, aber sonst immer tank) auf lvl 70 und nen lvl 7 priester^^

mfg
céraa


----------



## Neque neque (31. März 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mit meinem mage (ich spiele auf der silbernen hand, ally) ne gruppe such, fehlt uns meist ein heiler ODER tank, i-wie haben wir eins von beidem immer relativ schnell gefunden - zwar nicht so schnell wie dd´s, aber immer noch so schnell, das es nicht stört, aber es wird dann meist schwer, dass zu finden, was uns noch fehlt.
> aber ich kämpfe gegen dieses problem an! ich habe nen deff krieger (der gerade mal wieder fury is für pvp, aber sonst immer tank) auf lvl 70 und nen lvl 7 priester^^
> 
> mfg
> céraa


ich hab nen feral dudu und nen holy priest 
"RETTE DIE HEILER UND TANKS"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oly78 (31. März 2008)

Das Thema erübrigt sich wenn man sich eine vernünftige Gilde sucht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> Wer diese nicht findet sollte an seine sozialem Umgang und oder Skill arbeiten.

Wer beides vorweisen kann findet auch ein entsprechende Gilde....


----------



## Fluix (31. März 2008)

hab oft mim kumpel zusammengespielt, er war deffwarri und ich holypala. da geht die gruppensuche schnell und die meisten heros sind auch mit rnds kein thema, wenn sie halbwegs ahnung haben. ansonsten war ich auch viel mit meiner gilde untwerwegs, da weis man, was man an seinen tanks hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da wir ne raidgilde waren bzw noch isnd nur ohne mich xD bestand auch immer interesse an daily heroic, heroic ruf etc etc :>


----------



## noobhammer (31. März 2008)

zu #6....spiel auch fast 3 jahre krieger...und du hast verdammt recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. März 2008)

Och ganz einfach, wenn ih Furor skille kann ich mich sowohl auf dem Bg, als auch in Instanzen blicken lassen, ausserdem kann ich in einem normalen Tempo farmen. Ich wüsste, nicht, warum ich mich für anderere verhauen lassen sollte, wenn der Warri auch als DD im Raid gebracuht werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. März 2008)

Ups das war wohl ein Komma zuviel, schuldigung. -.-


----------



## Scaner (31. März 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> Das Thema erübrigt sich wenn man sich eine vernünftige Gilde sucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun, theoretisch hast du Recht aber pracktisch...
Nach vielen Gilden habe ich eigentlich nur drei Arten von Gilden gefunden.
Nur mal ein paar Nachteile:

1. Die Erwachsenen-Gilde
Du wirst als Tank vom Raidleiter konsequent und eindringlich darauf hinge-
wiesen dass das so nicht geht - entweder offen oder durch versteckte 
aber eindeutige Anspielungen

2. Die Kiddi-Gilde
Alles locker lässig spaßig
Wenig Ahnung aber wenn es nicht richtig läuft ist es entweder egal oder
dir wird aber auch alles an den Kopf geworfen.

3. Die Pasive-Gilde
Heute ist einer der 5 der einzig aktiven der Gilde online gekommen

Die beste Gilde für Tanks, die noch nicht die wahre Gilde gefunden haben ist
die Gilden: "gildenlos".
Alles andere ist eine Wahl zwischen Pech und Schwefel bei der man entweder
als Krieger of off switched oder zum Menschenhasser wird

*Treffe deine Entscheidung:*


----------



## Shadoweffect (31. März 2008)

> ch jedenfalls gehe nie mehr in Instanzen wie Kara Mechanar etc. Sollen doch die Ferals oder Protpala das machen, dafür kann man sie benutzen, für den Rest nimmt man dann die gescheiten Tanks als MT.



Dumm oder was? O_o
Es gibt schon T5/T6 Encounter die von Ferals besser getankt werden als von Kriegern, für ein paar brauchst du nen Krieger, für andere eben nicht...


----------



## Rasgaar (31. März 2008)

Ich wechsle immer zwischen Tankadin und Vergelter.

Mit dem Vergelter komm ich zwar kaum in ne Gruppe für Inis, dafür macht PVP mehr Spass. (und Gildenintern muss ich immer tanken *g*)


----------



## ePY (31. März 2008)

ALso ich hab drauf regiert wer meinen 68 krieger zum tank machen wenn er 70 ist


----------



## Navyraiser (31. März 2008)

also ich persönlich hätte auch keine lust einen tank zu spielen aber einen gewissen reiz hat es bestimmt wenn man in einer aktiven relativ guten pve gilde spielt. man hat das gefühl gebraucht zu werden und das is doch immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Elahdriel09 (31. März 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach hat das ganze Arena System den kompletten casual PvE betrieb umgestürzt und kaputt gemacht...

Es wird immer schwerer nen gescheiten Tank zu finden (wenn man überhaupt mal glück hat). Zum Teil findet man nurnoch in Raidgilden Tanks und die sind sich meistens , zu recht, zu gut um mit irgendwelchen Random-Gruppen mitzurennen und repkosten zu farmen.

Also entweder man macht hat Glück und ist in einer dieser Raidgilden oder hat "Pech" und muss PvP machen um zu zocken...

Ich hoffe das sich das Problem mit den neuen Arena-Tunier-Server von selbst beheben wird, ansonsten mache ich mir echt Sorgen wie das mit WOtLK von statten laufen soll....

Man sieht ja jetzt schon an der TDM wie schwer es ist nen Tank zu finden...wobei sich das gleiche Problem auch mit Heilern auftut...

ich bin ja mal gespannt...

MfG Elah


----------



## Scaner (31. März 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile 3 Jahre deff Tank und habe seit einem Jahr ein Prinzip, das ist konsequent umsetze.

- Wenn ts angegeben wird bin ich auch im ts
- Ich habe grundsätzlich *das Micro deaktiviert*
- Als MT werden von mir die Zeichen gesetzt die am Anfang zugeordnet werden
  außer es will jemand anderes Zeichen setzen.
- Ich habe keine Meinung
- Als Teamleiter aggiert dann meistens einer, der das micro offen hat
- Ich *rechtfertige mich nicht*

Ich gebe zu, dass sich das nicht sehr sozial anhört, aber um weiterhin
Spaß am Spiel mit anderen und mit mir zu genießen zu können sind diese
Schritte notwendig.

Unterhaltung findet nebenbei troztdem statt aber dann meistens spassige
im OT Bereich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik wird überdacht und wenn sie nicht angebracht ist
vollkommen in jeder Hinsicht [ignoriert]
Wer es zu bunt treibt, darf sich zu den anderen auf die Ignor Liste setzen.

PS: Nein, ich werde eigentlich als freundlicher, ruhiger, gutmütiger
Mitmensch beschreiben ^^


----------



## kleiner Freak (31. März 2008)

Ich habe auch ein def tank und ich muss sagen, komme sehr gut zurecht.
OK  man macht nicht so viel schaden!!! Aber man kann sich sehr gut  bis zu 3 gegner gleichzeitig anlegen, die im gleichen lvl sind. Das ma zum Thema questen.
INI´s.....   naja, ein fach kurz gesagt, kennt jeder seine rolle, die er hat, klappt jede ini super!!!
Also Agro meter sollte jeder haben!!! 
usw...

lg


----------



## Mondryx (31. März 2008)

Maleas schrieb:


> Aedaria, ich stimme Dir mit Deinem Beitrag zu ^^ bis auf die Sache mit Omen. Was bringt Omen? KTM hat damals schon nicht richtig funktioniert, und Omen tut es auch net. Gestern im Raid eine halbe Stunde die Diskussion "Bei wem funktioniert Omen .... Omen geht seit dem Patch nicht mehr .... hat jemand ein laufendes Omen?" ...
> 
> Omen ist toll ... für Tanks, z.B. wenn sie zusammen tanken oder sich abwechseln müssen. Mehr sollte Omen eigentlich nicht sein. DDs, die sich auf Omen verlassen verlieren einfach ein Gefühl und die Intuition für Aggro und Aggromanagement. Frag mal einen Omen-Mage, bei wievielen Frostbolts und Crits er Aggro verliert ... "Keine Ahnung, Omen sagt mir das ... wenn es mal funktioniert" ... tja, die Leute verlernen einfach (meiner Meinung nach) durch solche AddOns eine wichtige Spielmechanik. Es wird dmg ohne Ende gemacht, weil man im dmgmeter oben sein will, und erst ne Pause oder einen Eisblock, wenn der Bildschirm rot leuchtet.
> Da sind wir auch beim Thema, ob Tanks Spass bei der Sache haben. Tanken ist eine verantwortungsvolle Sache, die auch Konzentration erfordert, gerade bei Mobgruppen, die man alle halten soll. Heute wird die Instanz schnellstmöglich durchgemöscht, weil man ja keine Zeit hat. Dmg, Dmg, Dmg, bis Omen glüht ... und der Tank dreht am Rad. Easy going kennt heute niemand mehr, der Tank wirds schon richten ... ja, aber dem Tank geht ne Menge Spielspass flöten, wenn er sich eine Klickorgie auf der Tastatur liefern muss, weil alle DDs bis an die Omengrenze gehen. Wenn er Pech hat, muss er mehreren Zielen gleichzeitig hinterherlaufen, weil da jeder irgendwas zieht und kein Gefühl mehr für Aggromechanik hat.
> ...




Ja so erging es mir heute in TdM Heroic. Sucht ne Random Gruppe nach einem Tank für Terasse des Meisters auf Heroisch da beide Tages Quest heute dort sind. 

Dachte ich mir, vergisst du das dauerwipen gestern auf Hero und gehst da mal mit. Also rein in die Gruppe und schon den ersten flame vom Hunter kassiert, dass ich ein bisschen zu wenig Leben habe. 

Muss das erläutern, die Gruppe bestand aus mir, Deff Klamotten auf T4 Stand bis auf Brust, hab die von Bane, der Rest waren alles Leute mit "Hand von A'Dal" hinter ihrem Namen. Also kann man sich denken auf welchem Equip Stand die sind.

Es war die reinste Nervenübung für mich die Aggro von denen zu halten, die sind da mit mir in einem Tempo durchgelaufen, unvorstellbar. Habe ziemlich oft die Aggro verloren weil kaum hatte ich mir die 3 restlichen Gegner mit Donnerknall und Demoshout gekrallt, kam auch schon der erste Instantpyro vom Mage und Kettenblitz vom Ele-Schami in die Gruppe geflogen. Aggro vom Totenkopf weg. Ich mit Spott hinterher. Ging die ganze Zeit so.

Letzenendes wurde mir noch an den Kopf geworfem vom Heiler das ich sowieso nicht tanken könne und es auch nicht tun brauche... . 

Hab mir nichts großartig bei gedacht, hab die Ini mit denen fertig gespielt und mir gesagt das ich die sowieso nicht mehr wieder sehen werde...  .


----------



## Batousaii (31. März 2008)

Ich spiele selbst einen Tank in einer einigermaßen guten Raidgilde ( zumindest was den Stand unseres Servers angeht ^^). Ich gehe sehr ungern mit Random Gruppen in eine Instanz. Aber weniger aus dem Grund weil Random Gruppen nicht eingespielt sind oder einfach zu schlecht equipt sind, sondern eher weil man als Tank immer der doofe ist. Man hat an jedem Wipe schuld auch wenn der mage zu doof war früh genug zu sheepen ,jmd so schlau war die eisfalle aufzuheben, oder Pala macht Bubble auf einen Tank,oder niemand hält sich an die Reihenfolge die ich auf die Mobs gemacht habe und meckern dann rum warum ich den Mob mit einem X über dem kopf ( was bei mir als 2. ziel steht) nicht tanke und der dann den mage umgehauen hat...ich mein...kein wunder das immer weniger einen Tank spielen wollen...

Außerdem wird man als Tank immer wie der letzte Arsch behandelt. 
Wenn man nicht gerade lila eqipt is kommt dann schonmal der Spruch: LOOL...jmd wie du will in der ini tanken...geh erstma dein eq farmen ...(sagt der imba roxxor PVPler der sich sein s3 zusammengeleecht hat ^^)..dabei clear ich die meisten inis auf hero auch ohne wipe...zumindest mit der gilde. Das ich mit halben kara eq die aggro von einen s3 leecher der immer nur overnuked weil er im dm unbedingt erster sein will nicht halten kann ist ja auch irgendwie klar ^^

Deswegen hab ich es fast ganz gelassen mit rnd zu gehen. Und ich denke mal das es den meisten Tanks so geht das sie einfach kein bock auf beleidigungen und jede menge reppkosten haben.

Wenn alle netter und auch mal mit normalen eq in die inis gehen würden, würde das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen und es würde viel mehr Tanks geben...

MfG


----------



## Airex (31. März 2008)

Möchte auchmal was zu sagen als fast ewiger Deff-Tank.
Vor BC gab es nur wenig epic Drops für Off-Tanks deshalb skillte ich schon sehr früh um auf Deff-Tank.
Jetzt als Deff ist es ziemlich schwer an vernünftige Rüssi zu kommen wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird nach Karazan. Hatte Gott sei Dank das Glück das mich welche mitnahmen und nun sachon als brauchbarer ZweitTank eingesetzt werden kann.
Die Anforderung die eine Gruppe wo auch immer an einen Deff-Tank stellt ist enorm. Man sollte möglichst 2 besser 3 bis 4 Gegner gleichzeitig Antanken können was so gut wie unmöglich ist.
Der Grund liegt an der enormen Aggro die den rest der Gruppe macht.
In einer ini wie Kara gleichzeitig 2 Gegner zu tanken ist schlichtweg nicht möglich wenn alle wild um sich ballern und es ihnen egal ist ob welchen gegner sie grade treffen.
Nach 4 Std. und geclearten Kara falle ich totmüde ins Bett.
Man muss sich höllisch konzentrieren um so sachen wie:
regelmäßig Gefechtsschrei, Schildblock, Donner, Rüssi reissen, Schildschlag und andere Dinge zu machen die möglichst viel Aggro machen und den rest der Gruppe helfen DMG zu machen dabei ständig mit einem Auge auf seine Gesundheitsleiste zu achten, Auf die Aggro der anderen zu achten, die gefärlichen Phasen der Gegner zu achten, Hören was grad wichtiges im TS-Durcheinander gesagt wird und dann noch den Gegner in andere Richtungen zu ziehen.
Ein Tank zu sein ist alles andere als Erholsam.
Zumal uns noch ständig Konkurrenz gemacht wird durch Dudus und Palas.
Die Repkosten zu farmen dauert doppelt so lange wie bei anderen Klassen.
Die brauchbare Rüssis sind schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Batousaii (31. März 2008)

was ist das denn dann für eine Gilde wenn sie sich nichtmal im Raid drauf einigen können welches Ziel das erste ist usw...Ich kann Kara zwar auch nur maximal 3 mobs halten aber das schaff ich nich zuletzt weil die leute in meiner Gilde rücksicht darauf nehmen das mein EQ nich das allerbeste ist...dann lassen sie mich halt 5 sekunden länger antanken als wenn ein full T4 mitkommt. Nichts desto trotz ist tanken eine sehr verantwortungsvolle und anstrengende aufgabe und kann manchmal ganz schön frustrieren ^^


----------



## _Garry_ (31. März 2008)

Also ich bin auch def tank, und skille mich regelmässig auf Off um für Arena.
BGs geh ich mehr als defi, da es einfach nur ein gaudi ist, wenn ein schurke auf einen drauf haut und nix dolles passiert. Am liebsten beschäftige ich aber die heiler - Rache ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ohne heiler is der beste s3 gegner nix als futter.

Ich geh in unregelmässigen abständen regelmässig inis...egal ob hc oder normal. Hauptsache meinen defskill aufrecht halten und equipt testen. gehe zzt nur Inis und Kara, werde aber in zukunft mit gruul beginnen; raid will endlich mehr machen als nur kara langeweile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein motto in inis is meist, erst grp austesten was für typen ich da habe. Sprich ich provoziere extra 1-2wipes.
Ok, is unnötiges repkosten farmen, mir egal. 
Sind leute vorhanden die dann rum meckern "wie doof ich doch bin." "das ich nicht tanken kann", "hast char aus ebay", etc pp. weiß ich das es kaum sinn machen wird. Ziehe die ini denoch soweit wie möglich durch.
Kommt aber mehr ein "LoL" oder "Na egal, schlechter start halt" weiß ich, das es ein ruhiger und lustiger run wird;was meist auch dazu führt, das die Ini schnell clear ist.

Mir ist auch jacke wie hose ob spieler X,Y o. Z vom equipt grün, blau, lila oder gemischt ist. Am ende gebe ich das kommando, und wer meint nicht das fokus ziel anzugreifen, der muß dann damit klar kommen.
Desweiteren bin ich dreißt genug und setzte mich hin wenn ein DD das CC Target raushaut wenn rest der mob grp down ist. Soll er doch damit klar kommen. Denn nur ich habe das "recht" den rauszuholen, oder jener wenn es abgesprochen wurde.

Sollte ich aber lust auf eine spezielle ini haben, suche ich mir meist zuerst den heiler. Denn basierent auf den heiler suche ich die dds.
Heiler grün/blau - sprich ein frischer 70er -: viel CC
Heiler blau bis blau lila: 0815 grp aufbau
Heiler voll epi: wer brauch schon CC, soll der heiler sich ma anstrengen, CC is gut aber nicht von nöten.


only my 2cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (31. März 2008)

Naja, das mit dem DD sterben lassen weil er gepullt hat hab ich auch schon versucht. Dummerweise ist er mit dem Leben davon gekommen während ein Gildenmember den Löffel abgegeben hat stattdessen... ;D


----------



## Schniefer (31. März 2008)

Ich weiss nich wie das auf meinem Server so sonst aussieht, aber bei mir in der Gilde mangelt es eher an Heilern als an Tanks^^. Wir haben 4 Tanks aber nur einen Heiler und kommen deshalb auch in Kara nich weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meistertaure (31. März 2008)

Maleas schrieb:


> Da sind wir auch beim Thema, ob Tanks Spass bei der Sache haben. Tanken ist eine verantwortungsvolle Sache, die auch Konzentration erfordert, gerade bei Mobgruppen, die man alle halten soll. Heute wird die Instanz schnellstmöglich durchgemöscht, weil man ja keine Zeit hat. Dmg, Dmg, Dmg, bis Omen glüht ... und der Tank dreht am Rad. Easy going kennt heute niemand mehr, der Tank wirds schon richten ... ja, aber dem Tank geht ne Menge Spielspass flöten, wenn er sich eine Klickorgie auf der Tastatur liefern muss, weil alle DDs bis an die Omengrenze gehen. Wenn er Pech hat, muss er mehreren Zielen gleichzeitig hinterherlaufen, weil da jeder irgendwas zieht und kein Gefühl mehr für Aggromechanik hat.
> 
> Prost Mahlzeit ^^



Dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen, da ich bereits seid ca. 3 Jahren (ca. ab lvl 56) einen tauren Krieger als Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (31. März 2008)

Ja Hallo erstmal...

Ich kenne jetzt 2 Seiten: Den DD (Mein Main der Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und den Heiler (Ein Twink der Schami).
 Zum Hexer muss ich sagen, dass es teilweise echt nicht leicht ist die Aggro so zu kontrollieren das der Tank sie noch hält, aber ich trotzdem den situationsbedingt maximalen Schaden fahren kann. Wie es schon viele gesagt haben, hier wie auch in den unzähligen anderen Topics, geht es nicht immer um den Maximalen Schaden. Es geht darum in am effektivsten einzusetzen!
Zum Heiler kann ich leider nicht allzuviel sagen, außer das ich echt versuche so gut es geht auf die Gruppe einzugehen. also meint mal wieder ein DD er müsse den Dmg-meter haushoch anführen... bitte! Aber bitte nicht wundern wenn ich ihn krepieren lasse weil ich mit dem Heilen des Tanks beschäftigt bin. Meist klappt die Mobgruppe/der Boss dann, in zwar etwas längerer Zeit aber er liegt am Ende, letztendlich doch.
Jetzt bin ich grad dabei die 3.Seite kennenzulernen. Jap, ich zieh mir grad nen kleinen Orkkrieger hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich will einfach auch mal wissen wie es ist die Verantwortung zu haben, die Gruppe gut durch eine Ini zu lootsen. leider dauert es noch etwas bis der Kleine 70 ist und spannend wird es ja auch erst um level 60 rum, aber ich stelle es mir schon cool vor.
Warum ich dieses "Dreigestirn" mache... Ich denke aus dem einfachen, aber meiner Meinung nach auch effektiven Grund, alle "Körper" einer Gruppe mal kennenzulernen und dementsprechend auch auf deren Prioritäten besser eingehen zu können. So versuche ich so gut es geht mit meinem Hexer den Heiler zu schützen falls mal ein Mob ausbüchst und der Tank zu viel zu tun hat/es nicht merkt.Okay, zur Not sterbe ich auch dabei. aber Böse bin ich dem Heiler deswegen nicht und das lasse ich ihn auch wissen falls er sich darauf entschuldigt. Es geht nuneinmal darum den Tank zu heilen, so das er Zeit hat die Situation wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Ebenso ist es mit dem Heiler. Der Tank hat nuneinmal Priorität und wenn er noch lebt ist der Kampf noch nicht verloren, auch wenn mal ein DD stirbt.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Zeigt den Tanks etwas mehr das die ein wertvoller Bestandteil der Gruppe sind, auch wenn sie noch nicht in dem "ImbaRoxx00rZeug" rumrennen. Ich glaube die hohen Ansprüche, die an die Tanks gestellt werden verderben Vielen auch einfach die Lust daran mit Randoms, oder auch in Raids, zu tanken. Einfach mal etwas an die eigene Nase packen und ein Wipe ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang. Und wenn es 2 oder 3 werden... Mein Gott!, nur Dadurch lernt man!  Daher kann ich jedem Mega-ichmachdiehöchstenkritsvonganzazeroth-Gamer nur ans Herz legen: nicht immer gleich meckern wenn mal was Schief geht. Macht euch selber mal eine Klasse über die Ihr nölt und tut dem besser! Das würde sicherlich ne Menge Akzeptanz fördern und wer weiß... vielleicht seid ihr ja  auch der geborene Tank/Heiler/DD (Ja ihr lest richtig, auch Heiler und Tanks sollen sich mal an die Nase packen!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich denke das würde die Tankerstellungsrate sicherlich etwas steigern und auch die "grauen Mäuschen" wieder aus ihren Höhlen locken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Just my 2 cents...

So long

Erital


----------



## Sessa (31. März 2008)

im großen und ganzen is des meiste scho erwähnt wordn...

nur am rande: zocke selbst seit ich denkn kann off-tank un 5er inzen sin au ned wirklich a prob für mich,im gegenteil,macht sogar ab un an fun zu tankn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige was evtl is,dass ich falls ich den boss ned kenn einfach nur seine fähigkeiten kennenlernen muss un dann is tankn au ka prob mehr schließlich lernt man nie aus un zudem bin ich au niemand der zu 100% sagn kann,dass er alles richtig macht..aba was nervt sin immer die klugscheißer mit "kannst du überhaupst tanken?!hab bis jetzt noch keinen donnerknall gesehen"..

des sin mir imma die richtign naps..zufälligerweise braucht ja ein krieger 25 wutpunkte für den skill um den erst einmal ausführen zu können,etc..na ja,die klugscheißer einfach redn lassn..

ebenso der mist wenn man mal angewisphert wird ob man def-tank wär..solange des equip passt kann der off-tank fast alles tankn bis auf 25er inzen,da is auf jedn fall mt vo vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



un der grund warum tanks sozusagn "aussterben" is eben der,dass wir oft gnug dumm angmacht werdn falls mal was schief glaufn is..ich sag ja ned,dass tanks vollkommen sin...aba oft gnug gibts au lustige wipes auf grund vo fehlpulls...mage kenn ich da nur zu gut,dass er sheept bevor ers überhaupst soll obwohls ja am anfang ausgmacht war oda dass eben bei bossen nicht einmal ein aggro-aufbau möglich is,da ja alle meinen dmg machn zu müssn so schnell wies geht..

ps: wie wärs ma wenn einige mitm rumheulen wegen s1 un au bald s2 für ehre aufhörn würdn..es nervt echt -.-'
klar gibt es au einige idioten die somit schnell an einigermaßen annähernd t4 equip kommn,aba ma ehrlich...blizz muss au an neueinsteiger denkn..die meistn zockn ned seit wow rauskam un solche gamer können da dann au schlecht mithalten,denn welche gilde geht heute scho no groß t1,t2 oda t3 farmen?

somit is die alternative für neueinsteiger des für ehre s1 ne verdammt gute alternative um au in raids miteinsteign zu können..un zudem seid doch ma ehrlich..wer holt denn für seinen twink ned glei s1 wenn es scho für ehre zu holen is?

so far

mfg sessa


----------



## musssein (31. März 2008)

es ist nicht genug platz für alle tanks in raids..

1 (richtiger)tank pro 5er inz ...das kann man nicht auf den raid hochrechnen.

wer keinen raidplatz abbekommt skillt um und gimpt im pvp rum oder macht sich einen anderen char. hat man einen platz im raid geht man eh keine random grp, weil die leuts aus dem raid ja auch tanks für 5er brauchen ,) und da sind idR schon zu wenig.


----------



## Batousaii (31. März 2008)

naja das mit s1 ist halt so ein problem...als tank kannst du dir kein arenaeq holen. Das heißt dann also alles schön erfarmen...zuerst die non heros durch dann die heros dann kara usw. nur leider holen sich alle DDs erstmal s1. Und ein Tank der "nur" das Tankschwert aus Nagrand oder seine Hand noch aus BW hat, kann dann den DMG den die s1ler machen nichts entgegenbringen, und verliert schnell die Aggro. Und meistens ist es dann auch noch so das die PvPler keine Ahnung haben wie man effektiv in einer Gruppe spielt...also was Instanzen angeht.


----------



## Sessa (31. März 2008)

da haste scho recht...wär au ned grad ratsam für mt un healer s1 für kara etc zu nehmen,aba für "stupide" ddler reicht s1 zum größtenteil aus...

un jop,stimmt au teilweis,dass pvpler selten in der grp zockn können...is aba au ned grad selten auf seiten vo pveler zu finden,schließlich wissn ja die meistn ja alles wie es läuft -.-' *vorsicht ironie*

aba um zum thema zurück zu kommen,man sollte einfach mal soziales verhalten lernen/fördern bevor man rumheult,dass warris lieba auf fury/ms skilln un healer au eher auf dmg aus sin...

immerhin is wow ein rollenspiel un somit au für grp ausglegt...aba ohne angemessenem verhalten anderer gamer ham wir (off-)tanks nunma au ned imma lust auf sowas..

mfg sessa


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (31. März 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...



Gegenfrage: Warum hast du keine Tank klasse von Anfang an gespielt ?


----------



## Kamikatze22 (31. März 2008)

Ich spiele seid nunmehr 2,5 jahren Feral. Als ich angefangen hab, waren Ferals nahezu unbekannt ("was bist du? feral? ist das ne Krankheit?"). Wenn ich mitgenommen wurde in eine Instanz (gnädigerweise!) dann als Katze. Mittlerweile ist es so, das ich die Katzenform nur noch zum farmen bzw. für Raids als shifter/Bedarfstank nutzen kann, in Hero-Innis ist es auf unserem Server (Proudmoore) nahezu unmöglich eine Gruppe zu finden in der eine 2. Tankklasse vorhanden ist...laufend hört man im /4 "Suchen NUR noch Tank für xyz"...Generell hab ich nix gegen das tanken, es macht ja auch spass , aber Druiden sind zu vielfältig, als das sie sich in der Bärform einsperren lassen sollten. 

Aber ich kann schon verstehen warum viele Tanks umskillen bzw. spieler ihre tankchars ruhen lassen: es ist saustressig. Ich hab z.B. nach 2 Läufen Terasse dermassen die Schnauze voll gehabt, das ich mir geschworen habe diese "Instanz" nie mehr zu betreten. Wenn ich lese das Spieler schreiben, das die Terasse "anspruchsvoller"als andere Instanzen geworden ist kann ich nur lachen. Was ist anspruchsvoll daran Mobgruppen von 5-6 einzubauen, die kaum vernünftig unter Kontrolle zu bringen sind, es sei denn man geht mit 3 CC´lern rein? Und das ein Boss unspottbar ist kennt man ja schon, aber das beim 3. Boss TdM das Fussvolk das er dabei hat AUCH unspottbar ist: Blizz, das ist ne Kriegserklärung an alle Tanks. Auf Proudmoore wird schon nicht mehr nach DD´lern für Terasse gesucht sondern nach DD CClern. Und nach Möglichkeit nur Schutzpalas sollen da mit reingehen. Nen RL-Freund hat mich neulich angeschrieben, was ich denn gegen die neue Inni hätte. Da hab ich ihm zurückgeschrieben er sollte mal statt mit seinem shadow mal mit seinem Defkriegertwink reingehen, dann wüsste er was ich meine. Danach konnte er es verstehen...nen DD´ler zu spielen ist dermassen easy dagegen. Was muss man denn schon groß tun? Nuken und dabei das KTM/omen im Auge behalten, das wars. Taktisch supereinfach, bekommt jeder Schimpanse hin. "Anspruchsvoll" wirds nur für die Tanks und die Heiler, alle anderen spielen ihr Ding gemütlich weiter: Ob da 1 Mob ist oder 6: Ich geb vollen Schaden auf den Totenkopf...oh, der Tank konnte kein aggro halten? Mist, jetzt bin ich tot. Warum muss er 4 Mobs antanken? Damit der Heiler kein Aggro zieht sagt er? Alles ausreden, der hat nix drauf.


----------



## toxic-dust (1. April 2008)

Man steht hier wieder haufen unsinn...

TdM -  da sucht man keine DDs mit CC fähigkeiten, da sucht man DDs die durchnuken können.

Gildenintern, T5 tank so wie der rest in T5, ich als shadow + eleschami und mage. waren am durchnuken wie blöde, und es ging besser als mit CC :-)

Und tanks sind nicht rar, die wissen nur das sie nur im raid wirklich nützlich sind, und viele raiden.
Ausserhalb kann man ja gerne twinken oder PVP machen, sollen die randoms doch selber rumlaufen wie sie wollen.

Auch die repkosten sind nicht zu hoch - wer raiden geht, weis wie teuer der rest ist, die 50g reppen jucken da keinen, wenn man 250 an tränken und buff-zeug verballert in der selben zeit.

Man muss die DDs aber auch verstehen. Wenn ich bei 1k spelldmg unbuffed in TdM hero sofort durchnuken kann ohne antankzeit (2 sek DoTs setzen, mehr nicht) und der tank die aggro hält, dann ist es normal.
Wenn aber danach ich mit nem random tank in die selbe ini am nächsten tag gehe, und er die aggro nicht halten kann > tank treten. Schafft der das dann immer noch nicht, verschwinde ich.

Ein guter tank braucht kaum antankzeit, denn man macht so viel aggro das man kaum overnuken kann, wenn ein hunter dabei ist, dann kann ich mich zerreissen, kriegt vom maintarget trotzdem keine aggro.
Alles andere ist schlecht und die tanks sollten sich mal videos ansehen, die skillung&rotation überarbeiten und vor allem equip anschaffen :-)


----------



## Exitdoor (1. April 2008)

also das tank prob, kenne ich mein erster char wurde aus mangel an tanks aufgegeben. hab mir einen Proct pala hoch gelvlt da bin ich mein eigener Herr. Da ich noch einen DD haben wollte als pala und net immer wieder umskillen hab ich mir dannach ein Vergelter in 6 Tagen auf 70ig gelevlt. Aber hast schon recht es gibt bei der Horde schon Tank mangel.

Und die hier wegen Rep kosten rum weinen, wer bei 25 Dailys sich die Rep kosten net leisten kann der mach etwas falsch.


----------



## Kekskruemel24 (1. April 2008)

Nun ja, wenn man hier so einige comments liest, bekommt man ja echt Angst mit einer Rnd-grp in ne Instanz zu gehen. Ich wette, nicht jeder Hexer weigert sich dem Tank nen Gesundheitsstein zu geben und nicht jeder Magier weigert sich ein Tischlein zu zaubern.

Ich selber spiele nen Magier und habe mit Rnd-gruppen gute erfahrungen gemacht. Es gibt Gruppen, da läuft der ganze Spaß einwandfrei, aber auch andere wo man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann. Damit muss man rechnen, schließlich ist es eine Rnd-Gruppe. Trotzdem ist es für mich SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH bevor es los geht noch ein wenig pulver einzukaufen und nen Tisch zu zaubern. Meistens steht der Tisch schon, bevor irgendjemand danach gefragt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es Tanks nicht so leicht haben wie andere Klassen und dass es daher auch immer weniger gibt. Deshalb habe ich auch überhaupt keine Probleme damit, wenn der Tank bevor es losgeht die ein oder andere Ansage macht. Daran halte ich mich, und meistens läuft das dann auch ganz gut.

Und wenn wir dann einmal wipen, dann wäre der Tank ja wohl der letzte, den ich dafür beschuldigen würde.
Die Gruppe muss sich nunmal nach dem Tank richten (und nicht umgekehrt),denn der muss ja schließlich die Rübe hinhalten. 

Dass PvP und Farmen nur halb so schnell geht wie mit einer Off-Skillung, kann ja wohl jeder nachvollziehen.
Ich hoffe Blizz lässt sich noch irgendetwas einfallen um den Tank attraktiver zu machen. Denn das ewige Gesuche kann einem dann echt auf den Senkel gehen.

Grüße,

Kekskrümel



Ach ja, Bufft Tanks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scaner (1. April 2008)

@toxic-dust

Ich habe sicherheitshalber alle deine Chars in meine Ignorliste gepackt.

Meinungsfreiheit hin oder her, wer so denkt, hat in meiner Gruppe nicht zu suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scaner (1. April 2008)

Exitdoor schrieb:


> Und die hier wegen Rep kosten rum weinen, wer bei 25 Dailys sich die Rep kosten net leisten kann der mach etwas falsch.



Zwei Geschwister, einer bekommt zu wenig Taschengeld desshalb bekommen beide 20 Euro mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Gold was Blizz über Tagesquest reinpumpt frißt die Inflation wieder auf.
Die Repkosten bleiben zwar gleich aber aber alles andere ... nein ich habe kein BWL Studiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feryn (1. April 2008)

Hi,

fakt ist wie man sieht gibt es noch massen an tanks^^Nur tankt nich jeder für jeden.

Ich Spiele Druiden Tank und ja auch ich geh nicht in jede ini ganz einfach weil ich da kein equip mehr brauche marken habe ich auch recht viele.

Wie schon jemand beschrieb man kommt als Tank schnell an equip und verschwindet daher schnell im raid etc. als andere klassen.

Man hat immer was zu tun man kommt on die ganze flist inkl. gilde wisp dich an wenn du noch am ladebildschirm hängst schwups is der abend verplant^^

Musst du mal nicht tanken geht man sofern man kann farmen für rep buff etc. kosten.

Ich persönlich spiele nur tank ich spiele nur katze wenn ich dailys mache etc. und ja kla da hats der druide wesentlich leichter wie der def tank keine frage dafür is der krieger im endcontent der bessere tank irgendwo gleicht sich das alles wieder aus.

Ich denke einfach wenn man ein twink hochzieht sind da wenig krieger oder druiden/palas dabei die aus tank gründen spielen daher ist es schwer für lower inis auch BC Normal inis Tanks zu finden

Und meiner meinung wird das durch eine neue tank klasse auch nicht besser vllt am anfang wenn das addon dann ma ne zeitlang steht sind auch wieder alle tanks nur mit flist und gilde unterwegs.

Schönen Abend Noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (1. April 2008)

Und genau so Leute wie Toxic-Dust sind schuld, das Tanks auf Randomgruppen scheissen.... bedankt euch schön bei ihm, Leute.

Wenn ich als Tank so eine wie ihn in der Gruppe habe und er schon anfängt zu nuken, während ich noch auf den Mob zurenne, dann kriegt er erst mal eins aufs Maul und wenn ers nochmal macht, dann fliegt er. DD Ersatz ist schnell gefunden...


----------



## BiggerBigMac (1. April 2008)

Ich spielen schurken, und als twink hab ichn krieger, wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden könnte würd ichn krieger spielen, diese klasse zu spielen erfordert viel mehr geschick und macht meinermeinung auch mehr bock.
In den istanzen liegt es  meistens wirklich nur an den leuten die nur pullen und dem Tank das leben schwer machen.
Vorschlag von mir: Spielet doch auch einen Tank dann könnt ihr so viel pullen wie ihr wollt!


----------



## Feryn (1. April 2008)

Das Stimmt es heißt immer der tank oder heiler is schuld dabei sind nich immer aber sehr oft die dds schuld die meinen sie müssen pullen oder du zum mob läufst und siehst wie dir ein instant pyro am fell vorbei zieht und ja solche sachen passieren sehr oft^^

Ich mein kla echt schade für die dds oder anderen klassen die es ernst meinen und ihr bestes geben und dadurch keine grp finden weil keine tanks lust haben auf rnds aber ich kann jeden tank der so denk auch teilweise verstehn.


----------



## bl00dstream (1. April 2008)

also ich muss zugeben die meisten Tanks die hier gepostet haben haben recht mit ihren aussagen... aber n freund von mir spielt imemr noch defftank, hat sich sein offequip dazu erfarmt und ist im pvp nicht viieel schlechter als der rest, im farmen genausowenig... das deffwarris gar keinen schaden amchen trifft also auch nicht zu... und wenn aus der eigenen Gilde/Friendlist 3/4 der Tanks umskillen "weil sie lieber pvp machen" und man auf unserem Server ne komplette gruppe bis auf den Tank ahben und noch über ne halbe stunde suchen muss(wenn die gesamte gruppe aus der eigenen Gilde ist), oder sogar für nonheros seine Probleme hat(twinks können nunmal nicht direkt in heros) nen tank zu finden und auf der /who list zu 80% "bin offwarri fürs pvp" zu hören bekommt ist das irgendwie frustrierend... mein aufruf an Blizz: Gebt den Tanks ne möglichkeit im pvp ohne umskillen erfolgreich zu sein und gut is... aber so wies im moment is bin ich von der tankquote einfach nur frustriert...

P.S.: nem Tank die schuld zu geben is in inis wohl leichter... an dem hängt ja auch die ganze gruppe dran wenn man wipet(weil er stirbt). aber ich steh eher auf der seite der tanks, wenn da ein "Inba epixxx pvp-equip full s2/s3 verstärker " am laufenden band umfällt weil er den sinn des wortes "antanken" nicht versteht da es im pvp keine aggro gibt...  das is in meinen augen in heros der häufigsten wipeverursacher, ebenso wie fehlpulls eines mages(ha ich bin frostmage ich schmeisse KEINE instantpyros) oder einer anderen klasse... also bitte:

EIN HERZ FÜR TANKS!!!!


----------



## Feryn (1. April 2008)

bl00dstream schrieb:


> (ha ich bin frostmage ich schmeisse KEINE instantpyros)



War ja nur ein beispiel^^also nich gegen magier gerichtet^^


----------



## bl00dstream (1. April 2008)

ich weiss.... war ja nicht ernst gemeint, aber du wirst lachen ich habs schon erlebt das andere mages nach dem wipe gesagt  haben "DER hat doch den pyro geworfen" :-P


----------



## Kamikatze22 (1. April 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Und genau so Leute wie Toxic-Dust sind schuld, das Tanks auf Randomgruppen scheissen.... bedankt euch schön bei ihm, Leute.
> 
> Wenn ich als Tank so eine wie ihn in der Gruppe habe und er schon anfängt zu nuken, während ich noch auf den Mob zurenne, dann kriegt er erst mal eins aufs Maul und wenn ers nochmal macht, dann fliegt er. DD Ersatz ist schnell gefunden...



da kann ich nur sowas von zustimmen^^

@Toxic Dust: Klar kann man mit dem optimalen Equip fast alles irgendwie "wegnuken", und es ist schön das der liebe Gott dich so toll mit epics ausgestattet hast (weil erarbeitet kannst Du sie dir mit deiner Einstellung nicht haben), aber der Standard-Gamer ( Arbeitstätig, mit Freund/Freundin/Familie ) hat meist einfach nicht dieses Equip. Ich schreib ja auch nicht, wenn jemand sagt das Deathmines schwer sind: "Mensch werd einfach 70 und geh da allein rein und nuke alles weg, du hast ja keine Ahnung"...wenn hier einer Blödsinn redet dann sind es Leute wie du.


----------



## toxic-dust (2. April 2008)

O_o

Erstmal: mit jedem patch fällt noch mehr lila ingame, man kann immer mehr für weniger bekommen - wer da kein gutes equip kriegt, der will es nicht. Abzeichen gibt es sogar für dailys..

Was das "wegnuken" angeht - es gibt tanks, die bewusst auf CC verzichten, weil sie mit den DDs schon lange zusammenarbeiten, wissen das die DDs den mob eh zerlegen, bevor dieser angetankt werden kann usw.
Wenn die werte stimmen, lassen die tanks CC aussen vor, um eben mehr wut zu haben, was in mehr aggro und schnelleren runs endet.

Was das antanken angeht - ich versuche mich als DD zu perfektionieren, und vor allem als supporter (shadow).
Je mehr ich dmg mache, desto länger halten die anderen durch, desto besser kann der heiler arbeiten (keine gedanken wegen mana) usw.

Nur gibt es tanks, die nicht kapieren, das man nicht durch rumstehen supportet, sondern durch teilweise extremen dmg auf einzelne ziele.

Unsere raidtanks brauchen 1,5 sek antankzeit -  da ist gerade der erste DoT auf dem ziel gelandet...
Viele randomtanks tauchen in der zeit nicht mal im omen auf, obwohl die mobs den tank gerade bearbeiten.
Wenn man dann bei der üblichen rotation aggrp kriegt: tank schuld.

Denn die aufgabe der tanks ist es: so viel aggro wie technisch möglich zu bringen, und das bei bedarf auf mehr als 1 ziel, für das überleben sorgt nur der richtige einsatz von 2-3 knöpfen  und eventuell trinkets/heiltränken. Für den rest hat der heiler zu sorgen.

Als DD habe ich nur ein ziel, maximum dmg (was bei mir auch noch maximum support gibt).
Es gibt tanks, die mir das ermöglichen, und es gibt genug von denen, wo ich in der ini halb afk hinterher laufe, weil ich ne aggro-maschiene spiele mit einer heavy rotation und auf maximalen dmg ausgelegt...
Wenn die tanks dann noch unbelehrbar und resistent gegen tipps sind, haben sie es nicht anders verdient, das man die gruppe verlässt und mit stamm trotzdem schneller durch ist als mit der vorherigen gruppe.

Man möge mich ignorieren, hier oder ingame, es gibt genug tanks, DDs und heiler die meine fähigkeiten als supporter kennen und mir auch einwandfreies spielen ermöglichen.


----------



## Sezer (2. April 2008)

Ich könnte mich echt totlachen.

Kennt jemand die Verurteilten?? Ein Film nach einem Roman von Stephen King. Das gibt es einen Runnung Gag
bei dem die Häftlinge sich immer gegenseitig versichern total unschuldig zu sein. Da gibt es eine Szene da sagt Morgan Freeman:
Wir sind hier drin alle unschuldig weiss du das nicht??

In diesem Sinne:
Ihr seid hier im Forum echt alle IMBA, ihr beherrscht hier gaaanz sicher alle zu 100% eure Klasse, und seeeelbstverständlich ist der Tank die am allerallerallerallerschwersten zu spielende Klasse.
Wie schön das ihr euch hier alle gegenseitig versichert wie toll ihr seid und wie schlecht alle anderen.
Ihr seid davon sicher auch völlig überzeugt und soll ich euch was sagen..................ich auch-------------))))))))
Ich wollte euch deshalb auf diesem Wege nochmals meine untertänigste Huldigung zukommen lassen liebe verehrenswerte, anbetungswürdige Tanks. Ich verneige mich in tiefstem Respekt vor der hier versammelten IMBANESS. Eine solche Ansammlung von Skill kann es nur in der Forumswelt geben...........sonst eher nicht--))
Ich lasse euch dann mal beim selbst beweihräuchern alleine, hihihihihihihi, ihr armen Männer und Frauen.



euer euch belächelnder

SEZER


----------



## Azuri-Muck (2. April 2008)

Naja,ich bin tank aus Leidenschaft...und das werde ich auch ewig bleiben!Allerdings nur für meine Leute,werde mich hüten mit randoms zh-hero etc zu betreten!Für den dmg hab ich mir nen kleinen Rogue gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SavagePoetry (2. April 2008)

Es gibt genügent Tanks, nur die gehn halt ned auf Random-Inis/Raids. Die Tanks unserer Gilde zahlen Rep kosten aus der Gilden Bank und fertig. Keiner heult rum. 

Und ja ich weis lvl 68 und Raiden geht ned wirklich<--- Noob halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Also ich als Tankadin behaupte mal: Tanks und Heiler sind ,wenn es zum wipe kommt, immer die Deppen. Und genau das macht das Heilen und Tanken so anstrengend..immer 100% funktionieren zu müssen ,immer 100% konzentriert sein zu müssen.Das macht alles auf Dauer etwas öde, vor allem ,wenn man mit random inis geht. Habs mal wieder in TdM gemerkt.Da kamen alle Twinks aus ihren Löchern und meinten sich blöd stellen zu müssen (bzw sie waren es wirklich).

DDs zocken wohl meist Leute, die die Verantwortung gerne mal abgeben (oder weil sie eben auf große Zahlen auf ihrem Bildschirm stehen). Wenn ein DD mal im Kampf "kurz afk muss" (natürlich ohne was zu sagen),dann is das nicht sooo schlimm...IMO befinden sich die meisten Vollpfosten unter den DDs. Ich versteh schon,warum Tanks "aussterben" --> siehe oben.

Das war meine Psychoanalyse. Prost!


----------



## lippephil (2. April 2008)

ich selbst bin grad tank (also feral druide) doch das tanken liegt mir nicht so ich werd wohl wieder auf healskillen diese id doch ich kann viele versehn die keinen tnak/healer haben wollen mit meinem hexer kann ich auch eher relaxen allerdings wünscht man sich doch auch n paar mehr also leute zoggt tanks verantwortung is auch mal ganz interessant ^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. April 2008)

war vorgestern als tank tmd normal ja normal also voll eas gut gruppe war gut auser so ein komischer gnome mage (so halb pvp s1 equipt ) na gut ich mach hier meine zeichen und ehe ich fertig bin sehe ich da schon ein schaf mhm dan kommt mir gleich mal das bufed forum in den sin toll -.-^^ naja hab ihn gefragt ob er nciht warten können keine antwort oke nächste grp das gleiche mhm gut kurz vor dem boss hab ich dan einen neuen geinvt da ich mti dem mage glaub keine guten karte hatte naja zum glück gibts genug mages und so sind wir durch ohne wipes

mfg


----------



## Rheinman (2. April 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> Man steht hier wieder haufen unsinn...
> 
> TdM -  da sucht man keine DDs mit CC fähigkeiten, da sucht man DDs die durchnuken können.
> 
> ...




LOL, wie dumm ist das denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> war vorgestern als tank tmd normal ja normal also voll eas gut gruppe war gut auser so ein komischer gnome mage (so halb pvp s1 equipt ) na gut ich mach hier meine zeichen und ehe ich fertig bin sehe ich da schon ein schaf mhm dan kommt mir gleich mal das bufed forum in den sin toll -.-^^ naja hab ihn gefragt ob er nciht warten können keine antwort oke nächste grp das gleiche mhm gut kurz vor dem boss hab ich dan einen neuen geinvt da ich mti dem mage glaub keine guten karte hatte naja zum glück gibts genug mages und so sind wir durch ohne wipes
> 
> mfg



Achja, ich vergaß: Geduld ist auch keine DD-Tugend. Kann sowas nur bestätigen. Ka,warum das so ist...zu viel Kaffee intus?Hyperaktiv?Auf Drogen?Blödheit? Naja, ich geh zu viel random...schon gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. April 2008)

naja interessant aber nachdem ich dne 2 mal gesagt habe ob de rnciht warten kan schreibt er im channel ich a.... soll ruhig sein rofl dan hat er für 2 mop gruppen net mehr gesheept ^^ naja vorteil wen man eine krone auf dme kopf hat und mit so leuten kann man net spielen selber nie in der ini gewesen der typ aber naja was solls

ach ja tanks ftw^^

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baiano (2. April 2008)

_Lamar_ schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ZUSTIMMUNG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cersei (2. April 2008)

Morbidus schrieb:


> Übrigens Tankkollegen - kennt ihr das auch ?
> Egal wie der Bossfight ausgeht...und wenn du da stehst und Styles bis zum Erbrechen abdrückst damit du z.B. Gruul noch bei Wachsen 20 da stehst....das Lob geht dann immer an die Heiler, oder die DD's wenns mal reibungslos ginge. Ich glaube Lob fürs gute Tanken ist den Leuten noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, denn wenn wir einen guten Job abliefern, dann ists für die "Anderen" halt so normal...
> 
> Tjaja..



Ja das kenne ich sehr gut :/ allerdings war ich gestern mit random in Tiefensumpf hero und da meinte ein schurke tatsächlich ich hätte gut bei dem 1. Boss getankt da er ohne ende crits reingehauen hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war glaub ich so ziemlich das erste Lob in diesem Spiel als tank für mich^^
Dieses heilerlob allerdings kenne ich nur zu gut das wird i.wann ätzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich möcht nich sagen,dass alle Leute den heilern in den Arsch kriechen (immerhin vermeiden sie durch das heilen reppkosten die durch eventuelle whipes anstehen) aber es kommt schon nahe drann -.-


----------



## nitro76 (2. April 2008)

Also hab auch n dudu und wollte tank/dd sein aber nach n paar ini´s (beim hoch lvl´n) 
bekommt man nur:  "man bist du n mieser tank" 
                              " halt die aggro man...." (5 mobs kein cc weil schurke und mage es nicht können "also              reinstürmen herrausvordernsruf und hoffen das der healer das schafft")


ok als leder träger hab ich nicht so viel rep. kosten bekommen aber auch mein main hexer ergo stoffi hat manchmal in ssc/auge rep kosten von 50g  das heist unser tm  hat rep. kosten 100g+ (gilden bank seidank ist er noch bei uns)


Und zu dem das die tank aussterben naja die haben meistens pvp skillung oder n twink lvl 70 dd der farmt  daly´s macht oder sich in ini´s ausrüstet.

Einfach wen ihr schon rnd in ini´s geht gut spielen keine "ich klau per spaß den tank die aggro" Spielchen und schaut zu das ihr eure cc Fähigkeiten in den griff bekommt, nichts nervt mehr als "das Sheep is raus tank an..."


mfg haget 

der dudu healer @ alleria /w me 4 ini´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (2. April 2008)

hmmm wieso eigentlich immer die gleichen Themen hier. Aber naja schaut mal so es gibt genug Tanks die da sind nur die spieler werden immer komischer man geht in einer ii der heiler kann es nicht heilen wieso auch immer......Holy pala weiss net was er ein tank gibt an buffs.....Magier hat den feuerball schon eher drauf als der tank beim mob ist......naja nur beispiele wie ich sie erlebt habe ( 70 Deff Krieger) und das beste ist wenn die grp durch fehler wie auch immer wipt geht einer raus und sagt noch nee auf sterben habe ich keine lust. so das dann die tanks nur noch mit leuten geht die er kennt das ist dann wohl klar oder ???????


----------



## domi020892 (2. April 2008)

Hab es selber schon gemerkt das es keine Tanks mehr gibt!
Also hab ich mir nun ein Tank auf 70 gezoggt und nun weis ich warum
so wenige gerne Tanken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find es zwar nicht langweilig aber Questen und Tagesquest dauern
bei mir fast doppelt so lang als bei meinem Mage! Aber Heiler werden auch gesucht!
Also auf meinem PVP-Server Kil´jeaden gibt es zu viele pvpspieler (ok logisch auf nem pvpserver) also manchmal ist es sogar schwer ein DD zu finden! 

Also! Du hast schon recht das Tanks und Heiler aussterben weil man als Tank und Heiler sehr schlecht Questen kann und ein feindlichen Spieler (also bin Allianzn haue dann ja die Horde ) haue das mein Krieger kaum dmg macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn man dann Kara gehen kann mit einer guten Gilde macht Deffkrieger wieder richtig fun!


----------



## riggedi (2. April 2008)

@ bl00dstream:

Wo hast Du denn diesen geilen Kommentar her, der in Deiner Signatur steht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Omidas (2. April 2008)

In dem Zitat ist ein Wort mit falschem Anfangsbuchstaben geschrieben. Macht
es dadurch sehr einzigartig. danach suchen. In den gefundenen Threads kurz
jede Seite durch gehen und nach dem Wort suchen^^


----------



## Dardinio (2. April 2008)

Wenn ich in einer Festen Raid-Gilde bin dann würde ich Deff-Tank machen.
Aber Hat es einen sinn das ich deff skille wen es genügend tanks in meiner Gilde gibt ? xD
In Random will ich  eh nicht Tanken xD


----------



## Hexenhase (2. April 2008)

das ist es ja so wie du denken mitlerweile viele ...keine sorge ich auch weil so macht das tanken einfach kein spass mehr was zur zeit los ist auf einigen severn


----------



## Waldman (2. April 2008)

rappit schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auf dem Realm auch so?
> Ich spiele auf Ony-Horde und ich hab wirklich das gefühl das die Tanks aussterben.
> Die meinsten Warris wollen unbedingt ddler sein und haben full arena Equip und mit Palas ist es das gleiche.
> Die Dudu´s sind dann meist Eulen oder zumindest Heal.
> ...



naja, nicht wirklich neu, aber ganz so krass auch wieder nicht, was ich witzig finde 100 g fürs umskillen, kostet doch nur 50 ...
hr lasst euch ganz schön verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das tankproblem ist wirklich ernsthaft, vor allem ein warri der dd sein will.. der größte witz und vollkommen sinnfrei ... naja man müsste es seitens blizz verhindern, indem man den warri dd einfach so schlecht macht, dass es keinen sinn macht dd zu sein


----------



## Yagilrallae (2. April 2008)

Aloah zusammen!

Ich habe diesen Thread die letzten tage auch mit einem leichten schmunzeln und ebenfalls einem Kopfschütteln verfolgt.

Ich spiele selbst einen Krieger, welcher auf Def geskillt ist.

Ich kann zum einen etliche Spieler verstehen, das diese keinen Tank spielen wollen.
Es ist ja auch deutlich einfacher etwas anderes zu spielen. Das schwierigste am Tank ist zunächst das Equip.
(ich spreche jetzt für Krieger, da ich bei den anderen Klassen -Pala/DudU- nicht weiss, wie die so an Equip rankommen) Als DD kann man im einfachsten Fall ganz entspannt via Ehre sich das S1-Set zusammen farmen. Schwupps ist man schonmal lila Equipt und rein equiptechnisch sogar Kara-, oder Hero-Inzen-fähig.
Was machen Tanks? Die suchen sich nen Wolf in welcher Instanz sie irgendwelches blaues Zeuch bekommen, um stetig weiter ein wenig im Equip zu steigen. nebenbei ersteigert man sich im AH das Teufelsstahl-Set, um langsam der Crit-Immunität entgegenzukommen. Dann folgen die Quests, wo man evtl biss blaues Zeug bekommen kann, welches einem weiterhilft (Sha´tar-Taille, etc etc). So kann man sich gaaanz allmählich mit blauem equip Verbessern. Dann wagt man es langsam mal in heroische Instanzen  und stellt dort fest, das man es mit voll S1/S2 bestückten dauernukenden DD´s zu tun hat. Wenn man etwas Glück hat, lachen einen die DD´s nicht mit diversen Noob-Beschimpfungen aus und leaven wieder, sondern ziehn die Ini durch. 
Naja so nach und nach steigt das Equip dann ja...
Dann stellt man so nach und nach fest das DD nicht gleich DD ist...ebenso Heiler nicht gleich Heiler....

Parallel: Lasst den Tank noch beim erstellen des Chars nen Newbie gewesen sein, dann hatte er sicherlich keine Ahnung bzgl der passendsten Berufe eines Tanks, also war er so "schlau" sich Bergbau und Rüstungsschmied anzueignen.
Nun hatte er das Teufelsstahlset bereits im AH ersteigert, da sein Skill noch nicgt weit genug oben war. Und was stellt er dann fest? Richtig! Sein Beruf bringt Ihm so rein gar nichts!

Nun gut, dank dem neuen Patch wird es künftig ein wenig einfacher werden, das sich Tanks was aneigen können. Durch die hero-marken kommt man dort ja sogar an T5-Vergleichbares Equip ran.
Auch wenn dort leider keine neuen Schilder implementiert wurden. (Ausser das Ruf-Schild bei der neuen Fraktion.) Kurze Hoffnung gehegt, das neue Rüssi-Rezepte auch implementiert werden ..aber Fehlanzeige! Schade, als Rüstungsschmied wäre es ja mal toll sich Rüstung herstellen zu können, oder evtl mal ein Schild, welches besser als das S1-Schid ist. Aber Pustekuchen.
Achja, Thema neue Fraktion: Juhuu neue Ini, alle sagen es gibt durch die Quest sogar nen ganz tollen Sockel..aber naja, war ja klar, keiner für Tanks -.-

naja ich schweife ein wenig weit weg vom eigentlichen Topic:
Ja, auch ih gehe fast ausschließlich nur noch mit Leuten aus der Friendlist, bzw aus der Guilde in Instanzen. 
Aber wie ich auch schon erfahren habe, liegt das icht nur an dem Tank-Mangel, sondern auch daran das es schwierig sei, vernünftige und relativ gute Tanks zu bekommen. Nicht selten höre ich nach nem Instanzen-Run "Juhuu, endlich mal ein Tank, der aggro halten kann". Und nach und nach, wenn man sich als Tank ein paar Male mit randomgruppen behauptet hat, wächst die Friendlist stetig und man hat so seine Pappenheimer, mit denen man gerne in ne Ini geht. Zudem muss ich sagen, ich bin wenn ich inne hero-Ini gehe IMMER im TS, es vereinfacht den Run einfach ungemein, wenn man nicht alles schreiben muss, sondern lediglich 2-3 Worte und weiter gehts. Als Tank weiss man ja auch in welcher Ini welche Mob-Gruppe evlt ein wenig länger braucht um Aggro zu ziehen und kann dies kurz im TS ansagen, oder auch irgendwelche anderen Info´s kurz ansagen. 
Anfangs habe ich in Randomgruppen auch ne Menge gelernt. Gar kein Zweifel! Und ich bin der meinung ich tu das immernoch. Gibt immer wieder irgendwo bei bestimmten Mobs, oder gar bzgl ander Duinge sicherlich Tipps und Kniffs, die ichnoch nicht kenne und mich drauf freue die kennen zu lernen. Aber das ist ja das schöne am Spiel und das ist es was uns alle so süchtig macht. Stetige Erweiterung und Verbesserung.
Auch ich war anfangs total verpeilt und habe Donnerknall nicht geskillt und wunderte mich warum ich keine Mob-Gruppen halten kann.
Dennoch gehe ich ab und zu immer noch gerne mal mir randoms in instanzen. Einfach nur um evtl mal zuvälligerweise ne andere Art/Vorgehensweise bei Mobs/Bossen kennenzulernen, anstatt der Routine - oder einfach mal mich zu "trainieren" um zu sehen, wie ich auf unvorbereitet Situationen reagiere. Es gibt nichts spassigeres, als wenn irgendjemand nen Bodypull macht und evtl 1-2 gruppen ranzieht und es dennoch NICHT zum wipe kommt, sondern es gemeistert wird.
Klar, ist dies nicht so entspannt, als wenn man mit Stammgruppen in Instanzen geht, wo man die Vorgehensweise kennt. Und sicherlich auch nicht so schnell.
Sobal zum Beispiel Randoms dabei sind würde ich immer in Bota oder Mecha CC benutzen. Aber gehe ich mit der eingespielten Truppe rein, wird auf CC verzichtet, da ich den heiler kenne und weiss das dieser aufpasst und ebenso die DD kenne und wiess das wenn die nen Mob rauspullen, die diesen auch mit Absicht pullen um diesen zu nuken, oder es wird brav der Reihenfolge abgearbeitet. Naja es läuft dann halt wie ein Uhrwerk.

Und Grund warum ich selten auf Anwhispern für ne Ini, oder Fragen im suche-channel positiv reagiere ist bei mir im Größtenteil: ich habe keine Zeit! Und dem ist auch so. Ich denke es geht den meissten tanks so, die sich schon so 1-2-3 Stammgruppen, bzw bestimmte Personen aufgebaut haben für Ini´s - kaum eingeloggt->ersten Anfragen dieser kommen schon rein und eh man sich versieht ist man ein paar Minuten später dabei die Hero-Daily zu machen, oder befindet sich in Bota zum Marken farmen.
Wenn man dann doch noch etwas Zeit findet, will der Tank sicherlich auch 1-2 Quests machen, denn die Hero-Inzen müssen auch ein wenig refinanziert werden. Also auf zur Insel und schwupss die Dailys gemacht, denn der Tank ist ja sehr dran Interessiert, das die neuen Hero-Marken-Itemsfreigeschaltet werden.

Aber trotz allem ich bin auch Tank mit Überzeugung, es macht mir Spass und ich werde es weiterhin tun.

so far just my 5 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Yagilrallae


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. April 2008)

nochmal zu den heilern
als heiler zu questen dauert ungefähr genauso lange, wie als tank und ist auch ähnlich schwierig
also was machen die meisten? leveln auf 70 und skillen dann um
natürlich haben sie keinen schimmer vom heilen, oder tanken, und können einfach nur schlecht sein
sucht euch welche die mit ihrem char gelevelt haben und durch viele instanzen durch sind.
so ist die wahrscheinlichkeit recht gering das ihr leute habt, die nichts können

das die leute den heilern in den arsch kriechen, kommt vor
wenn das arsch kriechen nichts bringt, weil trotzdem immer vorrangig der tank geheilt wird, auch wenn dafür ein dd sterben muss, dann wird aus dem geschleime, sehr schnell beleidigungen

ich habe so ab ca. level 65 oft 70ger geheilt wenn sie ihre gruppenquests machten. sehr oft wurde mir gesagt das ich ein guter heiler bin. aber manchmal kann auch ein guter heiler nichts mehr machen. heilen ist nicht einfach .. ich hau was drauf und gut is... man muss abschätzen können was wichtiger ist, kann der tank noch 8 sekunden ohne heilung. womit heil ich dd, womit tank, wenn ich nachwachsen auf dd schmeiß, kann ich tank mit rasche heilung, in 2 sekunden. und das sind nur 2 leute aufgezählt .. das auf 5 leute gerichtet. alles spielt sich in millisekunden ab und alles gleichzeitig. fast alle heilzauber brauchen 2 sekunden zum erneuten einsetzen + die aufladezeit des zaubers an sich. in der zeit kann man einfach nichts machen, und manchmal war es einfach eine sekunde zu spät. nur das alles ist kein problem, solange der tank lebt 

tank und heiler machen meist die gleichen erfahrungen und sind einer meinung. wenn ihr dds mit etwas hirn seid, dann hört auf das was die beiden sagen. das schont eure nerven, und ne menge repkosten, weil der heiler, euch meist sterben lässt..


----------



## Natsumee (2. April 2008)

also alle def ftanks und holy heiler die mit 70 umgeskillt haben (auf dedd und heil) haben keine ahnung vom heilen oder tanken hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden??

also ich behaupte es gibt keinen krieger der von 1-70 deff war-.-

als holy priester geht das 1000 mal besser als einen deff hochzuspielen

mfg


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. April 2008)

ich habe keine ahnung von holy was auch immer, ich spiele heal dudu
aber wenn man eine skillung nie gespielt hat, hat man keine ahnung davon, ja
sicher kann man sich diese mit 70 aneignen, aber das geht einher mit sehr vielen wipes, und dauert
ich würde mit niemanden in eine ini gehen, der grade oder vor paar wochen 70 geworden ist und versucht das tanken zu lernen. da kann ich mich auch sinnlos in ne mobgruppe schmeißen und mich zerstückeln lassen. kommt das gleiche bei raus


----------



## Scaner (2. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich behaupte es gibt keinen krieger der von 1-70 deff war-.-
> 
> mfg



Ähm doch! Es gibt so manche Überzeugungstäter wie mich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, ich habe es im nachhinein zu tiefst bereut, weil es mir im Skill
rein überhaupt nichts gebracht hat.

Tanken zu lernen ist ansich einfach, zu tanken aber beiweitem nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (3. April 2008)

Zum leidigen Thema, was denn nun der beste Tank ist.
Das kommt auf den Boss an.
Bei Morogrim (SSC) und Anetheron (MH) haben sich Druiden bewiesen.
Palas werden schon in vielen erfolgreichen Gilden als Tanks eingesetzt.
Krieger sind die "Klassiker" unter den tanks, deshalb abe rnicht beliebter.
Von daher ist jede der 3 Klassen eine "Tankklasse" die man nach Boss variieren kann und muss.

Und zu Warries, Palas und anderen Klassen die DMG machen wollen...
...was interessiert es euch andere Klassen? Wieso spielt ein Mage auf Arkan oder Feuer und nicht Frost?
Und wieso ist der Schami auf Ele statt auf Verstärkung?
Ein Warri und pala mit dem richtigen Equip reichen an euren Dmg ran.
Wir haben einen off gespeccten krieger, der einfach nur pervers dmg macht und Schurken und Mages abzieht.
Soll nicht heißen, dass diese Klasse keinen Dmg machen, bitte nicht falsch auffassen 
Was einige abe rnoch lernen müssen: Viele spielen so, wie es ihnen spaß macht und das ist gut so.
Ein Shadow ist nicht weniger wert als ein holy Priest. Beide sind unabkömmlich für einen Raid.

Zum Thema aggro in 5er Inies... ich pass mit meinem Twink auch nie auf Aggro auf. Leider. Deshalb sterb ich oft ^^ Aber naja, da bin ich selbst dran schuld und das weiß ich. Das kann niemand weg heilen 
@Kamikaze DDs: Werrdet euch dem mal bewusst  Wer aggro hat, ist selber schuld.

Und btw: Wenn Tanks in Instanzen wollen, dann suchen SIE dich aus und nicht umgekehrt 
Die wissen nämlich wie es am bequemsten zu spielen ist udn vor allem: Mit wem.


In diesem Sinne
LG Kaya


----------



## S.A. (3. April 2008)

Auf Antonidas is das auch schlimm... Priester waren mal ausgestorben, gibt es mittlerweile aber wie Sand am Meer... Aber Tanks... Null Chance...
Is echt schlimm... Als nächstes is bei mir auch n Tank dran ^^
Auch wenns teuer Repkosten sind... Wer so n Char haben will,
muss halt dann auch dementsprechend Farmen gehen :/

hehe *g*


----------



## Hannilein (3. April 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Hättest du Lust dich von irgendwelchen Random Boons anschnauzen zu lassen und in jeder Heroic Ini 20g Repkosten zu farmen ?



wenns nur reicht, ich geh da auch manchmal mit 35 raus. und tanken ist und bleibt ne plagerei


----------



## Daretina (4. April 2008)

Plagerei o_O wenns für dich ne Plagerei is dann lasses ^^

Mir macht es spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deswegen tanke ich... 

Ich mag es das sagen zu haben xD die einzigen auf die ich ab und an höhre sind die raidleiter ^^ 

Man kann glück und pech mit Random gruppen haben... das kannste aber auch mit gildeninternen grps.. muss nur einer nen schlechten tag haben.

wenn ich lust und zeit habe geh ich inis egal ob random oder gildenintern. von mir aus auch ma nonhero inis xD is ab und an auch lustig. 
Nur eins kann ich nich ab... DDs die einem erzählen wollen wie man Tanken soll oO


----------



## Kayano (4. April 2008)

Vlt. macht ihm/ihr tanken ja spaß.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es Tanks gibt die das nicht gern machen.
Aber: Es kommt eben drauf an WANN du tankst.
Bist du im Raid, mit Freunden unterwegs oder in einer rdm Gruppe?

Ich tanke gern, weils ne schöne Aufgabe ist und spaß macht.
Andere Krieger machen eben gern dmg oder PvP - mei, lasst sie halt.
Isn freies Siel ^^


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

naja Tanks und Heiler werden irgendwann durch NPCs ersetzt werden muessen
ich spiele alle Klassen und habe 70er Deff Krieger und 70er Restro-Druide

momentan zocke ich parallel pala, schami und shadow hoch und ich finde es immer wieder super die reaktionen zu hoeren, wenn ich bei ninja invites sage, dass ich nur damage gear habe (beim schami habe ich inzwischen minimal heil-equipp aufgebaut)
da frage ich mich dann, ob ich bei erschaffung eines heil- oder tankfaehigen chars ne verpflichtung unterschreibe, dass ich mehrere equipps mit mir rumschleppe
ich meine, klar, es werden heiler und tanks gebraucht und ein magier kann nunmal nicht heilen, aber warum darf ich als "heil"- oder "tank"-klasse nicht darauf verzichten staendig doppeltes equipp zu farmen?
nur weil manche keine lust haben nen heiler zu spielen?

ich war gestern mit dem schami im blutkessel und wir waren 2 schamanen und ein off krieger
alle 3 ohne spezielles equipp, und trotzdem super gruppe, super zusammenarbeti und schnell durch
manche geben so ner gruppe aber erst gar keine chance, sondern suchen dann unbedingt nen "echten" tank oder heiler

es wird einem schon von anfang vermiest die ungeliebten aufgaben zu machen, da viele einfach nur im schwanz-o-meter oben stehen wollen


----------

